# Lost Raiders Owner Mark Davis in talks of moving team to san antonio.



## LA RAM FAN

This could all mean nothing of course since The Vikings and saints at one time were talking about moving there as well for many years only to see that it was all talk.But this is the Davis family we are talking about though so you cant put anything past them.No reason to believe that Mark isnt an apple that did not fall far from the tree,someone who would put the stadium first ahead of the fans.No reason to believe he is one of those owners like The Rooney family who owns the steelers.a family that values the fans and would never move their franchise to another city.

I of course would much rather see the Raiders stay in Oakland but if they moved,I wouldnt feel too bad.I would have to laugh and say to the Raider fans -How does it feel to have on the wrong shoe now? The Raider fans for the first time would feel the suffering I have for the past 20 years when i lost interest in the NFL when my Rams moved to the midwest.

The Raider fans have never really had to suffer like fans of the Rams in LA have since when they moved,it was at least still in the same state just like 300 miles down the road so Oakland fans could just travel there and it was like going over the hill and back for them on their flight there.

If they move to San Antonio,those raider fans in california will know the suffering myself and LA fans of the Rams went through when they left for the midwest. 

The Raiders will indeed be the joke of the NFL thanks to the Davis family if they relocate again.its one thing to right a wrong like Al Davis did moving them back to Oakland because thats where they rightfully belong,that being their birthplace and everything. I would find it hard to believe  that the majority of the owners would approve the move though which is required for a team to relocate because the NFL would indeed be a joke letting a team move a THIRD time in so many years. so I sure hope the owners do the right thing and veto the move personally.

The one thing against Davis as well besides that is that its much tougher now for teams to relocate than it was back then in the 90's.after the cleveland browns moved,the NFL got wise and toughed up specific rules and requirements that teams  have to pass now  to be able to do so.guidelines that are much more strict than what existed back then.

S.A. may be home of Los Raiders - San Antonio Express-News


----------



## natstew

Bring on the Raiders! San Antonio will support them better that 'Thug City U.S.A."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

contrary to what the NET says,they get great fan support there in oakland tha place is packed all the time unlike when when they were in LA where half the fan support they got there was from oakland fans.

the NFL has a vendetta against them,they are deflating the real numbers they have there at their games never telling the truth that they pack that place pretty well each time.thats why the fans fell like its them against the world because of their vendetta against them.

this pic here proves they they deflate their numbers in oakland to try and get people to believe they dont have fan support.as you can see from the pic,its packed.their games are ALWAYS like that excet for maybe other crappy teams like the titans and browns as an example.

Oakland mayor says ?continued progress? being made with the Raiders | ProFootballTalk

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Keep-...9279021795513/749279021795513/?type=1&theater

Looks pretty packed to me.their games are always packed like this for the most part the exception like i said,when its a crappy team like the browns or titans are the rare moments they arent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

matter of fact they only had ONE blacked out home game last year.Thats pretty good I'd say especially for a team that hasnt had a winning season since 2002.

The Raiders' only blackout this season


----------



## hjmick

It means nothing. He wants a new stadium in Oakland and what better way to get them to pay for with taxpayer money than make everyone think he wants to move the team...


The Raiders: Commitment to Excrement...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah thats what Im thinking,Minnesota always used san antonio as threat but never followed through with it.Just like minnesota was doing,he's also just using it for leverage.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Good news! Now maybe San Antonio can experience the "sh*t stain that is the Oakland/Los Angeles/Oakland Raypers.

The best thing the L.A. Board of Stoopervisors ever did was to kick Al Davis and his sh*tty team out of L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

damn straight.LA is RAM territory.the chokeland faiders are back where they belong in chockland and they need to stay there with all those scum dwelling rats.stay the fuck away from LA,from RAM territory which come 2015,they will be returning..the writing is all over the wall for them in saint louis that ther days there are numbered.


----------



## rightwinger

Looks like a bluff to get a new stadium

The Raiders have one of the crappiest stadiums in the NFL


----------



## boedicca

Hey Raiders, don't let the door hit you in the ass as you leave Oaklandtown.

Good riddance.  Wish you'd stayed in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> Hey Raiders, don't let the door hit you in the ass as you leave Oaklandtown.
> 
> Good riddance.  Wish you'd stayed in LA.



so your in favor of a team giving its loyal fans in its birthplace the middle finger and leaving their city? gotcha. thank god they are back in oakland where they belong with all those other scum dwelling rats. good riddance was them getting out of LA.sounds like your just a demise LA RAIDER whiner whining about them leaving LA to go back to the city where they belong.oaktown,home of the sewer rats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The only people in LA who would go to a Raiser game are thugs. I went to a Raider/Viking game in the Coliseum in the mid '80's. 2 hours of fights in the stands. Punks and thugs everywhere. Never again. That was the type of entertainment Al Davis wanted. Went to numerous Ram games- never a problem.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> Hey Raiders, don't let the door hit you in the ass as you leave Oaklandtown.
> 
> Good riddance.  Wish you'd stayed in LA.


 
Its only demise LA Raider fans like this along  with the saint louis fans and  seahawks fans as well who are in denial about The Rams coming back to LA..

afraid to dissapoint you but The Raiders are staying in Oakland and the Rams are coming back to LA..

NFL Rumors Oakland Proposes Deal to Keep Raiders Leaves Athletics In the Lurch Gospelherald.com


Davis wanted  to stay there all along.He had been talking to oakland officials ever since last spring and has been this fall.

"He" WAS using  san antonio as leverage. Stan Kronkke as another demise LA Raider fan theorized his purchase in LA using it as leverage,is what Davis was doing.Not kronke.

see there was ongoing diologue and communication with davis and oakland officials since the spring.you got to have that to make any progress on a stadium deal.duh.

something.kronke has not done.He hasnt spoken a word to saint louis officials for an entire year.no diologue or communication between the two parties whatsoever. Kronke has not been returning any phone calls according to saint louis officials.

I hear dean spanos owner of the chargers is making progress with san diego on a new deal as well.spanos and davis are doing what kronke is not.actually having discussions and diologue with the city officials.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is why the raiders need to stay in oakland. they got loyal fan support there.their fans have passion for their tea,.they would not have the in another city the passion they have there.

Raiders sell out home opener vs Texans televised locally - Silver And Black Pride


----------



## TruthSeeker56

The Raiders should concentrate on putting together a viable NFL team. Moving the deck chairs around on the "Titanic" is not going to help.


----------



## HUGGY

The Raiders need to concentrate on stepping up their off field activities.  In the past no matter how badly they played on the field they could count on players and fans and even ownership doing something stupid to stay in the headlines.  It's sad that this once was the centerpiece of Rader Nations reputation and now they don't even have that to fall back on.

When stellar NFL players like Ray Rice and Adrian Peterson can take over as the new "Bad Boys" of the league we are witnessing a very disturbing changing of the guard. 

I think the Silver and Black is the new Baby Girl Pink.  Al Davis must be rolling over in his grave..  It's a disgrace to all that used to mean something in the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

natstew said:


> Bring on the Raiders! San Antonio will support them better that 'Thug City U.S.A."


 

that couldnt be any further from the truth.Oakland fans support them very well down there.matter of fact 7 out of their 8 home games were sold out last year.pretty impressive for a team thats been lousy the last 10 years.


natstew said:


> Bring on the Raiders! San Antonio will support them better that 'Thug City U.S.A."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this again is WHY the raiders will never be allowed back into LA again,the city doesnt want them there.

The Los Angeles Raiders 8211 ENOUGH ALREADY 

*ANYBODY BUT THE RAIDERS… –* Mention the Raiders to Angelenos, and the reactions are usually ones of rapidly shaking heads, sour grimaces, and eye rolling. “Not the Raiders!” “Anyone but the Raiders!” Speaking to LAPD cops recently at USC’s spring game, a veteran of the force said emphatically, “I’ll retire before I ever patrol another Raider game!”
Instead of the outlaw brand that they had inherited from their days in Oakland, by the late 1980’s, the classic Silver and Black was now the preferred apparel worn prominently by gang members in Southern California. Raider games at the Coliseum were often the site of brawls within the crowd. This infamously carried over to Anaheim Stadium in a 1994 game when the Rams and Raiders faced off in their final ‘Battle of Los Angeles.’


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this here folks is WHY the city of LA and the NFL owners dont want the raiders back in LA and why they wont be allowed to come back again thankfully.

In oakland,the city never had problems with them.LA did.

the raiders fanbase changed from the early 80s especially when the 90s hit to much negative C(rap) as in bashing the police and encouraging violence to a degree, and how the music and additude changed towards women and children were also apart of this... and people were afraid to go out of their homes in the neighborhoods.... unlike the oakland fanbase before the move to LA...

the Rams fanbase even today in LA is 1 that even though we may get a little roudy, its all talk and more family friendly

even the raider PLAYERS Stated that they were not bringing their families to games after a certain point for fear of their safety.. these were 200+ pound players/fathers and husbands one of which is howie long, father to Chris long the longest tenured RAM...


----------



## bodecea

9/11 inside job said:


> contrary to what the NET says,they get great fan support there in oakland tha place is packed all the time unlike when when they were in LA where half the fan support they got there was from oakland fans.
> 
> the NFL has a vendetta against them,they are deflating the real numbers they have there at their games never telling the truth that they pack that place pretty well each time.thats why the fans fell like its them against the world because of their vendetta against them.
> 
> this pic here proves they they deflate their numbers in oakland to try and get people to believe they dont have fan support.as you can see from the pic,its packed.their games are ALWAYS like that excet for maybe other crappy teams like the titans and browns as an example.
> 
> Oakland mayor says ?continued progress? being made with the Raiders | ProFootballTalk
> 
> Keep the Raiders in Oakland - Oakland California - Company Facebook
> 
> Looks pretty packed to me.their games are always packed like this for the most part the exception like i said,when its a crappy team like the browns or titans are the rare moments they arent.


You say "packed" several times in reference to the poor victim Raiders.   It's appropriate.


----------



## mdk

It's a ploy being used in hopes of getting the tax payers to build the Raiders a new stadium.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> It's a ploy being used in hopes of getting the tax payers to build the Raiders a new stadium.


seems to have worked.it got the attention of the city of oakland,just read the previous posts of the links  i have posted here where they have said they are close to completing a deal for a new stadium.

half the football fans around the country are under the delusion that the raiders might move back to LA next year dense of the fact that that will be impossible for them to do so since you have to have the approval of the majority of the owners who dont want them back there.

some STILL dont get it thats why he used san antonio as his leverage because davis knows that was the only way he could get the city to take him seriously since he knows THEY know he cant move back to LA.

I see nutcases on message boards who STILL believe despite his visit to san antonio are under the delusion he can move back to LA.News is slow around many parts of this country i guess.


----------



## mdk

9/11 inside job said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a ploy being used in hopes of getting the tax payers to build the Raiders a new stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> seems to have worked.it got the attention of the city of oakland,just read the previous posts of the links  i have posted here where they have said they are close to completing a deal for a new stadium.
> 
> half the football fans around the country are under the delusion that the raiders might move back to LA next year dense of the fact that that will be impossible for them to do so since you have to have the approval of the majority of the owners who dont want them back there.
> 
> some STILL dont get it thats why he used san antonio as his leverage because davis knows that was the only way he could get the city to take him seriously since he knows THEY know he cant move back to LA.
> 
> I see nutcases on message boards who STILL believe despite his visit to san antonio are under the delusion he can move back to LA.News is slow around many parts of this country i guess.
Click to expand...


My city is blessed with having the Rooney family owning the Steelers. There is more of chance of a unicorn being elected President then them moving the team out of Pittsburgh. It is easily one of the classiest organization in sports.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> this here folks is WHY the city of LA and the NFL owners dont want the raiders back in LA and why they wont be allowed to come back again thankfully.
> 
> In oakland,the city never had problems with them.LA did.
> 
> the raiders fanbase changed from the early 80s especially when the 90s hit to much negative C(rap) as in bashing the police and encouraging violence to a degree, and how the music and additude changed towards women and children were also apart of this... and people were afraid to go out of their homes in the neighborhoods.... unlike the oakland fanbase before the move to LA...
> 
> the Rams fanbase even today in LA is 1 that even though we may get a little roudy, its all talk and more family friendly
> 
> even the raider PLAYERS Stated that they were not bringing their families to games after a certain point for fear of their safety.. these were 200+ pound players/fathers and husbands one of which is howie long, father to Chris long the longest tenured RAM...


 
meant to add this on to this post earlier as well but was pressed for time.

Do not forget that when the Raiders were here in Los Angeles, drugs got poured right into the city, crime went up, and to top it all off the 92 L.A. Riots


this poster above^ hit the nail on the head.something that also happened he did not mention was crime went down after the raiders left LA.thats why the city officials in LA dont want the raiders back either and you have to get approval from the city to move there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a ploy being used in hopes of getting the tax payers to build the Raiders a new stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> seems to have worked.it got the attention of the city of oakland,just read the previous posts of the links  i have posted here where they have said they are close to completing a deal for a new stadium.
> 
> half the football fans around the country are under the delusion that the raiders might move back to LA next year dense of the fact that that will be impossible for them to do so since you have to have the approval of the majority of the owners who dont want them back there.
> 
> some STILL dont get it thats why he used san antonio as his leverage because davis knows that was the only way he could get the city to take him seriously since he knows THEY know he cant move back to LA.
> 
> I see nutcases on message boards who STILL believe despite his visit to san antonio are under the delusion he can move back to LA.News is slow around many parts of this country i guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My city is blessed with having the Rooney family owning the Steelers. There is more of chance of a unicorn being elected President then them moving the team out of Pittsburgh. It is easily one of the classiest organization in sports.
Click to expand...

 
yeah you are very fortunate.The Roonys unlike other  owners out there have class and would never give their fans the middle finger there.

I have a very high opinion of Dan Rooney because he was one of the very few owners who did not cave into the bitch owner of the rams who is burning in hell right now when she decided to sue the NFL to move the team staying his ground voting against it.

most the others caved in. I have high opinion of rooney for doing that cause i remember him saying back then speaking the truth that it was a travesty of justice that was allowed to happen.them moving out of LA was like the yankees moving out of new york and going to the west coast or something.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

more reasons WHY the NFL thankfully doesnt want the raiders back in LA.

The NFL needs a team in Los Angeles but it can t be the Raiders - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is why it would be equally as asinine for the chargers to even consider moving the team away from san diego to LA or anywhere else as well cause as you can see from this video below,they have just as much equal passion for THEIR team in san diego as the fans in oakland do for the raiders.the raiders or the chargers move out to another city,they risk not being embraced by that city as they are in their current cities.

 
idiot Al found out that moving the Raiders to LA was the biggest mistake he ever made as an owner.they were never embraced out there like The Rams were. the year after they won the superbowl,the Raiders went hollywood and were never the same team again after that and the crowds out there were very small wit the stadium half empty all the time.The fans in Oakland though dont care how bad their record is.7 of their 8 games last year were sellouts.

Its the same way in saint louis,The Rams are not embraced there by their city,they have no passion for that team and just like the raiders had half empty crowds in their stadium the majority of the years they were there,same thing is happening in saint louis right now.

so you have to assume Mark Davis is not going to be stupid like hsi dad and make the same mistake he made.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and the soap opera continues.Its the raiders so is any of that a surprise?

Mark Davis denies deal has been reached on new stadium in Oakland - Silver And Black Pride


----------



## LA RAM FAN

few weeks earlier, the Raiders were in talks to move to San Antonio, which would be easier on The League and anti-trust laws. The NFL doesn’t want the Raiders back in L.A
Where would the Raiders play at first if they decided to move to L.A.? Pasadena doesn’t want any part of L.A. Raiders fans hanging around the Rose Bowl. USC now controls the Coliseum and can deny a lease to anyone. Popular thinking is that the Trojans don’t want the Raiders in their house, either. Scheduling for next year’s games would be nearly impossible.
San Antonio is different. The Raiders could play in the Alamodome until a new stadium is


----------



## JakeStarkey

We in the family have been thinking about selling the San Marcos home because all of the children have graduated from Texas State and A&M, but if the Raiders were to move San Antonio, I bet I could my brothers to stand off the wives and keep it.  (I am very glad that my sil's don't even know about this board and that I am on it; the would hire Walter, Jesse, and Mike to take me out).  I would love to see Raider football in Old San Antone!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

proof oakland raider fans are the craziest in the NFL.

this is why it would be a major mistake and an injustice if they ever moved out of oakland again. fans wont be entertaining like that in another city.they werent while they were in LA.they were NOTHING like that is LA.LA never embraced them,the fans there did not have passion for them.the ones in oakland DO.

Going Behind the Scenes of Game Day with Members of the Black Hole Bleacher Report


----------



## HenryBHough

America will welcome them back.


----------



## Moonglow

natstew said:


> Bring on the Raiders! San Antonio will support them better that 'Thug City U.S.A."


Yeah, the Latinos will love them....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

amazing how raider threads attract people here.My Rams thread has tons of much more information in it yet that one gets no replys.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is good news im glad to see getting reported.

I just got off the phone with Mayor Quan's Communications Director and he said the negotiation between Colony Capitol and Mark Davis is going better. However, the agreement deadline may take up until mid-October now. -Autumn Wind Williams


----------



## Mad Scientist

9/11 inside job said:


> more reasons WHY the NFL thankfully doesnt want the raiders back in LA.
> 
> The NFL needs a team in Los Angeles but it can t be the Raiders - LA Times


Of course it can't be the Raiders, they already Raped L.A. once... Need a different, *more handsome* team to do the rapin' this time so the Sports Zombies don't realize what's going on. Maybe the Vikes?

Bull Burr on typical Raiderfags, I mean _fans_:

Warning! NSFW!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thats right,it CANT be the raiders but it CAN be the rams.the rams are welcomed.the raiders are not.thats WHY davis visited san antonio because he knew that was the only way the city of oakland would take him seriously cause he knows THEY know,he cant move back to LA since the city doesnt want them there and the owners wont approve the move.

better get your head out of your ass that the rams will be back in LA.even the saint louis media has recently said even THEY dont think the rams will stay in saint louis next year which is a 180 degrees different than what they were saying the past two years.the past two years they were saying the ram fans in LA were delusional living in a fantasyland about them coming back in 2015.they arent saying that now. 

they have recently stated they are frustrated with the city of saint louis how they arent trying to get anything done out there and thats why they dont think they are going to be there after this year now. even THEY have thrown in the towel now and have given up on them.

remember,saint louis lost the cardinals for the exact same reason,they could not get a new stadium deal done,yet you think this time,it will somehow be different for them.

the same exact same thing thats happening in saint louis is exactly what was happeing in LA 20 years ago.the city of saint louis and the rams are telling everyone down there-dont worry,everythings going to be alright,they arent leaving,were going to work something out.

problem is thats the EXACT same thing the city of LA and the rams were telling their fans back then.the fans in saint louis are getting scared and worried,they know they are gone after this year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

man wish i could have heard this interview.

Crown em or Clown em 09 11 by drdeath26 Sports Podcasts


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SOME people are under the delusion that the raiders will return to LA along with the rams next year but that clearly is delusional and this below is WHY.

to those who MENTION RAIDERS TO LA... 

LA CITY COUNCIL MADE IT KNOWN THEY DO NOT WANT THE RAIDERS!!! Remember WE were there on the 12-0 Vote!!

let me remind you of 25 years ago... we had the LA Riots, yes al davis was alive, A GANG WAS NAMED RAIDERS...

the Neighborhoods near the La Coliseum were AFRAID TO WALK OUT THE DOOR Because of the Raider Fan Base...

the Players of the Raiders by the late 80s were NOT i repeat NOT BRINGING THEIR FAMILIES TO HOME GAMES FOR FEAR AND ABOVE COMMENTS!!!

and the coliseum is just a few blocks to what would be Farmers Field and the LACC

you may not like what i say here, but I DO NOT WANT THE RAIDERS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!

i saw a Raiders game in 1988 when a friend took me to the last home game and i saw the difference in a 6 year span.... and that was before everything else started including the earthquake in 94


----------



## bodecea

Raiders are gonna suck no matter where they run to.


----------



## bodecea

9/11 inside job said:


> SOME people are under the delusion that the raiders will return to LA along with the rams next year but that clearly is delusional and this below is WHY.
> 
> to those who MENTION RAIDERS TO LA...
> 
> LA CITY COUNCIL MADE IT KNOWN THEY DO NOT WANT THE RAIDERS!!! Remember WE were there on the 12-0 Vote!!
> 
> let me remind you of 25 years ago... we had the LA Riots, yes al davis was alive, A GANG WAS NAMED RAIDERS...
> 
> the Neighborhoods near the La Coliseum were AFRAID TO WALK OUT THE DOOR Because of the Raider Fan Base...
> 
> the Players of the Raiders by the late 80s were NOT i repeat NOT BRINGING THEIR FAMILIES TO HOME GAMES FOR FEAR AND ABOVE COMMENTS!!!
> 
> and the coliseum is just a few blocks to what would be Farmers Field and the LACC
> 
> you may not like what i say here, but I DO NOT WANT THE RAIDERS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i saw a Raiders game in 1988 when a friend took me to the last home game and i saw the difference in a 6 year span.... and that was before everything else started including the earthquake in 94


This is a commercial played in San Diego every time the Raiders come to town to get their butts beat:


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I will for the first time get to see what a raider game is like in oakland first hand when i go up there to see them play the niners. If this is indeed the raiders last year in oakland,I want to see the stuff that goes on between niner fans and raider fans in the bay area,or see what it was like anyways if they move to san antonio.niner fans are about as bad as raider fans when it comes to violance so hopefully i'll see a lot of fights in the stands.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

You know san antonio might not be just for leverage for a new stadium for Mark Davis after all. anybody whos in the know how knows the Rams are a lock for LA next year. Goodell said at the last NFL owners meeting in march that there would only be two teams playing in southern california next year.

Carson is obviously dead,thats not happening especially since the Chargers have a plan it appears now to stay in san diego.If that doesnt happen though,as I have always said,they will be the second team in LA playing as a second tenant to kroneke's Rams.

 Carson would not be ready to host a superbowl in 2018 where Inglewood will be ready with the recent demolition of the hollywood racetrack paving the way for construction to start taking place later this year for the new stadium in Inglewood.

I have always said LA is out of the picture for the Raiders so where would they go if they dont get something done? st louis's plan for a new stadium is dead as well so thats not an option.That only leaves san antonio where they have said they can put a package together overnight for them.

I have a feeling they will get something done though to stay in oakland after reading this article.

With a deadline looming for Floyd Kephart's stadium proposal in Oakland, the organization he is trying to come to an accord with is prepared to move on to backup plans in an attempt to keep the Raiders in town.

"If a deal with Floyd Kephart doesn't happen, we are open to other options," said Scott McKibben, the executive director of Oakland-Alameda County Coliseum Authority. "And we are prepared to do quickly if that occurs."

McKibben declined to discuss any potential backup plan or identify any potential options, but he expressed confidence there would be options beyond the Kephart plan if it doesn't materialize. Kephart, a San Diego real estate developer, has until June 21 to provide the coliseum authority and the Raiders proof that he has made progress with his proposed new stadium in Oakland. The project has a plan for major redevelopment with office, retail and housing.

The Raiders want to get a deal in Oakland finalized by the end of this year. McKibben said that's why it is vital for everyone involved to be prepared to move on quickly if the Kephart project fails to get off the ground.

"We need to get something done sooner than later," McKibben said.

Kephart has been in contact with the Raiders and McKibben and there are plans for further meetings in the coming weeks.

http://espn.go.com/…/raiders-dream-of-staying-in-oakland-co…



Plus they recently spent MILLIONS for a new training facility in oakland.why would you commit millions to start building a new training facility if you are going to leave? that dog dont hunt.

However if something doesnt  happen by the end of this year for them? maybe we will hear something on them leaving for san antonio after all .Thats the only option they have at this point.

only question now is will they stay in oakland or will they be moving to san antonio? we shall find out later this year.


----------



## JakeStarkey

San Antonio would welcome them with open arms.

The city approved last week a stadium plan without (supposedly) a team yet.

Would love to see the Raiders in San Antonio.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

they would love to see the Raiders in san antonio I wouldnt though.I know firsthand how badly it feels to lose something you love thats near and dear to you when the Rams left LA.Its like the love of your life you were faithful and loyal to your whole life leaving you for another man.It was the most depressing and darkest moment in my life.I would never wish that kind of suffering on anybody that I went through.
Thats why i hope they stay in oakland and why I will be done with football if they leave.Im getting tired of teams being able to leave their cities just because they dont get what they want. 

Like I said,i think they will get something done in the end though because why would you spend millions on a new training facility you plan to build if your leaving? that just doesnt make any sense at all so i am thinking this is all a charade,that they have something lined up they are not telling us about.that this is just to keep us all guessing just like carson was which unlike many here,I saw right then and there it was all a smokescreen and not real like the Inglewood project is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Looks like more and more the raiders just might indeed be the san antonio raiders in 2016. If this happens,i am done with the NFL for good.i am sick and tired of teams being allowed to leave just cause they dont get what they want.if the NFL allows them to leave again,it will have become a circus.fuck the NFL.I'll be switching to college football,the UCLA football team.universitys are never going to leave their cities so no worries there.

Rams relocation to LA could push Raiders closer to San Antonio Business San Antonio City And Press


----------



## LA RAM FAN

good video from Raiders fan Dr Death.

Tuck Rule - Raiders Podcast


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^another troll bitch thread^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

INTERESTING STUFF HERE.

Sources indicating the City of Oakland and Alameda County will begin evaluating and hearing Floyd Kephart's financial proposal and presentation on June 16th (pending if Warriors win) for the anticipated Oakland Coliseum City project. This is a new era for the City of Oakland and Oakland Sports team to begin modernizing its current economic stability in the region. If City of Oakland and the County fully agree on Floyd's financial report, the next step it will be introduced and reviewed (as a proposal) to the Oakland Raiders officials for an approval of new stadium in the heart of Oakland. The report will also be reviewed to the A's and the Warriors soon.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch ALERT!!^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

these people in their posts below, nailed it and this is WHY you are a stupid fuck Pooper.

NFL will not allow the raiders to screw up la twice. They're staying in Oakland or are finding another state!


Raiders wont be there so stop

Raiders have moved too much already! They will be staying in Bay Area!

Stan is going to work a deal where the relocation fee goes to Davis and he'll then have the money to build a stadium in Oakland. The Rams are coming home for sure.
unlike you Pooper,THEY have logic and common sense.man only a dumbfuck would actually believe the NFL would allow the RAIDERS to come back to LA.


the chargers MIGHT join the Rams there but I cant see that happening either since they have ZERO fans out there.


not to mention the people with the deep pockets who would sponsor the Raiders,the corporations,they dont want the Raiders back in LA because their image promotes gang violence,once the Raiders left LA,crime went down.they want to keep it that way.

the only people in LA who ever embraced the Raiders were the THUGS and they dont have the money to bring them back so not happening pooper.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^troll bitch ALERT!!^^^^

You don't know what I think, you have me on ignore, little bitch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hopefully the warriors winning keeps the three oakland franchises in oakland.great article here.

Dave Newhouse on NBA Finals Oakland deserves sports teams that show it respect loyalty - San Jose Mercury News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting articles.

Opposition to Warriors San Francisco arena builds - Golden State Of Mind

Winning Sports Teams Boost Real Estate Investments


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch ALERT!!^^^^

Hand job posting away, trolling along.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^

hey pooper,there is something called an ignore list you know,you might try it.I love having it being able to have so much fun with YOU.

so much for dumbfucks like you and agent rightwinger troll being stupid fucks to think carson is for real or the raiders will ever be allowed to come back.

goodel has said only ONE of the stadium plans will be approved and Inglewood is miles and LIGHT years ahead of Carson by leaps and bounds with an owner with deep pockets and thats the kind of owner they want in LA.

eat shit troll and have fun being taken to school an please pass that on to agent rightwinger as well.

Political infighting could cast Carson in poor light in NFL stadium race - LA Times

checkmate,raiders are not going anywhere except MAYBE san antonio.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

You dumb bitch, I fuckin don't care that you pretend to have me on ignore asswipe. 

Hand job thinks everyone is stupid and doesn't think we can't tell he is reading our every post.

I'm good with this because he can post stupid and the little bitch won't do anything because he pretends I'm on ignore.

I PM'd him asked him politely to quit biped get an ass to me and the asshole kept it up.

So now the little bitch will get called on all his bullshit. 

And all he will post is someone farted!  what a dumbshit, if he answer with anything else he proves himself a liar. 

So I am loving this someone farted bullshit!  

Fuckin idiot!


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here^
> 
> hey pooper,there is something called an ignore list you know,you might try it.I love having it being able to have so much fun with YOU.
> 
> so much for dumbfucks like you and agent rightwinger troll being stupid fucks to think carson is for real or the raiders will ever be allowed to come back.
> 
> goodel has said only ONE of the stadium plans will be approved and Inglewood is miles and LIGHT years ahead of Carson by leaps and bounds with an owner with deep pockets and thats the kind of owner they want in LA.
> 
> eat shit troll and have fun being taken to school an please pass that on to agent rightwinger as well.
> 
> Political infighting could cast Carson in poor light in NFL stadium race - LA Times
> 
> checkmate,raiders are not going anywhere except MAYBE san antonio.



Never said they were going anywhere fuck face, I posted articles and talked about they might I didn't make fuckin stupid predictions like the Rams being in LA this fal. What a fuckin shit head you are bitch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

Troll bitch again can't answer or be honest so he resorts to his fart shit!  talk about a loser!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Poor moron, hand job can't understand a fuckin thing. It must be hell for an asshole not to have imagination or a brain for that matter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is WHY the raiders will never come back to LA again.

the NFL would like any prospective team "that would be interested in relocating to LA." to have an owner who has unlimited capital to not only purchase his own plot of land "'stan kroneke",but would also construct /own/operate their own stadium.mark davis has nowhere near the capital to make this work and there are no investors that would lend him a hand for the limited ownership stakes that he would offer.

a mark davis led franchise will never get 24 of the 31 NFL owners to grant permission for a relocation of Raiders to LA,and that doesnt even touch on the matter of having to rebrand the Raiders image for success in LA not to mention none of the corporations in LA who would put up the money to sponsor them will sponsor the Raiders because their logo promotes gang violance.the city does not want them there.He cant sue the NFL either cause he does not have the capital for a long winded court battle.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^whiney little bitch Alert!^^^^

Lol!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^whiney little bitch Alert!^^^^

Lol!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> interesting articles.
> 
> Opposition to Warriors San Francisco arena builds - Golden State Of Mind
> 
> Winning Sports Teams Boost Real Estate Investments


Good post I especially like this: "Winning sports teams like the Tampa Bay Lightning and the Chicago Blackhawks boost their local economies, which often in turn boosts real estate investments."

It always comes down to simple economics for me. I would like a winning  team in the area I lived.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^





whiney little bitch Alert!

Lol!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> interesting articles.
> 
> Opposition to Warriors San Francisco arena builds - Golden State Of Mind
> 
> Winning Sports Teams Boost Real Estate Investments
> 
> 
> 
> Good post I especially like this: "Winning sports teams like the Tampa Bay Lightning and the Chicago Blackhawks boost their local economies, which often in turn boosts real estate investments."
> 
> It always comes down to simple economics for me. I would like a winning  team in the area I lived.
Click to expand...

yeah I dont see Oakland losing any of their teams now with the warriors winning.championships bring big business for the city and the NFL likes that.

The raiders will never be allowed to come back to LA again as that previous post shows so as long as we dont hear anything on san antonio,their safe to stay in oaktown.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^whiney little bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

man check out this video.

this is the best news investigating i have seen in a long time where they did not hold back the facts. In a race to LA between carson and inglewood,as this newscaster said so well,carson was a major fumble in their presentation the other night. lol

NO RAIDERS REPRESENTATIVE SHOWED UP and Mark Fabiani the mastermind behind thew carson project and pr man for the chargers who orchestrated the whole thing,stood in the back and never came to the podium to speak.

like that newscaster said so well,this was a major slap in the face to all the carson people who attended.he so much nailed it perfectly as well when he said-it was disrespecful to the people who attended because if you really care about your team,you should at LEAST give the impression you care about them. what an EPIC FAIL.

that would never happen in inglewood for the Rams project.

so much for the delusional nutcases here who ever believed carson was real that the raiders and chargers were going to move in together.i called it back then that it was all a bluff,sure enough it has been exposed as just that.


what an EPIC FAIL You wont see that happen in inglewood.

 stayinoakland - Facebook Search Facebook


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^Whiney little bitch alert^^^*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

No rep showed?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> No rep showed?


Nope.carson is about as realistic of happening as st louis funding a new stadium in st louis when they are going to have spend years trying to pay off the current one because they are MILLIONS in debt.

both those stadium plans are nothing but pipe dreams. just as chargers pr man mark fabiani said a few months ago when he was talking about the carson stdium.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^long whiney bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Papageorgio

Poor baby can't refute one word I have said and I caught hand job lying AGAIN!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

too bad you and agent rightwinger are too much of a couple of dumbfucks to understand this pooper.what this writer is saying is what I have bee saying for the past year.


Owner Mark Davis has repeatedly said he wants to stay in Oakland, and it definitely appears that the Chargers are currently more motivated to move to L.A. than the Raiders are.

Which ultimately could mean that the Chargers will share a stadium not with the Raiders in Carson, but with the Rams in Inglewood.
Raiders Carmen Policy miss Carson town hall meeting ProFootballTalk


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> too bad you and agent rightwinger are too much of a couple of dumbfucks to understand this pooper.what this writer is saying is what I have bee saying for the past year.
> 
> 
> Owner Mark Davis has repeatedly said he wants to stay in Oakland, and it definitely appears that the Chargers are currently more motivated to move to L.A. than the Raiders are.
> 
> Which ultimately could mean that the Chargers will share a stadium not with the Raiders in Carson, but with the Rams in Inglewood.
> Raiders Carmen Policy miss Carson town hall meeting ProFootballTalk


 Too bad you are such a dumbfuck to understand that I never said they would. I just posted the article. Idiot!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the one team from the AFC that would have any chance of moving to LA, maybe joining the Rams later on,i think this guy hit the nail on the head.

Unlike San Diego the Rams are coming  back to LA. This is a done deal


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> the one team from the AFC that would have any chance of moving to LA, maybe joining the Rams later on,i think this guy hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Unlike San Diego the Rams are coming  back to LA. This is a done deal



The Chargers are originally the Los Angeles Chargers and the Rams were originally the Cleveland Rams. 

If you are going to spew shit, keep going but the original LA team is the Chargers. The Rams are transplants.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Papageorgio

See whiney bitch can't answer so hand job whacks off a fart joke! Pussy!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^whiney little bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^Whiney little bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is what USMB's resident troll disinformation agent rightwinger ignores when you bring up facts why the raiders wont bin LA next year.when i post facts like this his rebutalls consists of LA RAIDERS 2016.WHAT A FUCKING TROLL.
rightwinger is of course your hero pooper.

While Zelasko is completely incorrect about what the makeup of the Raiders fan base is, she is not too far off base in terms of what the IMAGE of the Raiders fan base is. Fair or not, the Raiders fans are still seen as a violent group of thugs. This despite playing in the same market as the San Francisco 49ers who have a stadium where the bathroom isn’t even a safe place.

Zelasko went on:

I was told this morning on the phone straight out that the LA Coliseum and the Pasadena Rose Bowl have flat said ‘we are not opening our doors to the Raiders.’

This is important because a move in 2015 would mean that the Raiders would need a temporary place to play while the new stadium is being built. The two obvious options? The Coliseum and the Rose Bowl. If both of those refuse to host the Raiders, it could make it very difficult for the team to move to Los Angeles. The Oakland Coliseum would be unlikely to offer the Raiders a short term lease knowing they are just waiting to move to LA, so that leaves them with a rather big problem.


Read more at Thug image of Raiders fans may stand in way of move to Los Angeles Oakland Raiders
Thug image of Raiders fans may stand in way of move to Los Angeles Oakland Raiders

I GUARANTEE next year when i ask USMB's resident troll rightwinger what happened to his ramblings on the raiders being in LA next year,his standard rebuttal will be LA RAIDERS 2016.


----------



## Papageorgio

Look at hand job, trying to cover up how wrong he was about the Rams, first off hand job claims that the Rams are the original Los Angeles team. Wrong hand job. the Chargers are the only original Los Angeles team. 

Didn't hand job promise the Rams would be in Los Angeles this season? Looks like hand job is a liar!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Bay Area News Group reporter named Matthew Artz who wrote the Oakland Stadium deal article as "worst by far" which were not going to provide a link or show any publicity about the information he claims. Well in reality whats worst by far is the Carson proposal. The City and County has made a tremendous amount of progress this week. Mayor Libby Schaaf is unwilling to provide no information at this time to leave the media attention out the door. The media claims they received a "copy" to report this information, but it doesn't explain anything were they got the information or what it is. Artz may be using repetitive information that has already been published in the recent articles. The City of Oakland will setup an exclusive private negotiation with Floyd Kephart on Tuesday to discuss his financial proposal if it sounds solid enough or be rejected. The new Coliseum City project could be completed until 2020.

REVEALED: It appears the Bay Area News Group reporter Matthew Artz who wrote the article Oakland stadium as "worst by far" got the information fromNewBallPark.org.Marine Layer the author that manages the websiteNewBallPark.orgwas NOT allowed to publish Floyd Kephart's financial documents of the Oakland Coliseum City project. The documents state it should NOT be shared or distributed to the public, this could lead into an illegal action. Marine Layer has been blogging criticized articles against the Coliseum City project for several years.


Dr. Death


The Raiders are no longer in the mix to relocate. Story and information will be out soon. As for the Chargers they may be caught in a huge anti trust lawsuit preventing them from relocation. That works great for the Rams moving forward... The Kroenke's are currently in Ca in home buying mode.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^Troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job still can't admit that he has cluster fucked himself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> This could all mean nothing of course since The Vikings and saints at one time were talking about moving there as well for many years only to see that it was all talk.But this is the Davis family we are talking about though so you cant put anything past them.No reason to believe that Mark isnt an apple that did not fall far from the tree,someone who would put the stadium first ahead of the fans.No reason to believe he is one of those owners like The Rooney family who owns the steelers.a family that values the fans and would never move their franchise to another city.
> 
> I of course would much rather see the Raiders stay in Oakland but if they moved,I wouldnt feel too bad.I would have to laugh and say to the Raider fans -How does it feel to have on the wrong shoe now? The Raider fans for the first time would feel the suffering I have for the past 20 years when i lost interest in the NFL when my Rams moved to the *midwest*.
> 
> The Raider fans have never really had to suffer like fans of the Rams in LA have since when they moved,it was at least still in the same state just like 300 miles down the road so Oakland fans could just travel there and it was like going over the hill and back for them on their flight there.
> 
> If they move to San Antonio,those raider fans in california will know the suffering myself and LA fans of the Rams went through when they left for the midwest.
> 
> The Raiders will indeed be the joke of the NFL thanks to the Davis family if they relocate again.its one thing to right a wrong like Al Davis did moving them back to Oakland because thats where they rightfully belong,that being their birthplace and everything. I would find it hard to believe  that the majority of the owners would approve the move though which is required for a team to relocate because the NFL would indeed be a joke letting a team move a THIRD time in so many years. so I sure hope the owners do the right thing and veto the move personally.
> 
> The one thing against Davis as well besides that is that its much tougher now for teams to relocate than it was back then in the 90's.after the cleveland browns moved,the NFL got wise and toughed up specific rules and requirements that teams  have to pass now  to be able to do so.guidelines that are much more strict than what existed back then.
> 
> S.A. may be home of Los Raiders - San Antonio Express-News









St Louis isn't even a third of the way from the East Coast of the U S. Anything considered "Midwest" needs to be West of Texas and the Dakotas.  which is roughly the center of the country.  I would call St Louis "Hillbilly East".


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> This could all mean nothing of course since The Vikings and saints at one time were talking about moving there as well for many years only to see that it was all talk.But this is the Davis family we are talking about though so you cant put anything past them.No reason to believe that Mark isnt an apple that did not fall far from the tree,someone who would put the stadium first ahead of the fans.No reason to believe he is one of those owners like The Rooney family who owns the steelers.a family that values the fans and would never move their franchise to another city.
> 
> I of course would much rather see the Raiders stay in Oakland but if they moved,I wouldnt feel too bad.I would have to laugh and say to the Raider fans -How does it feel to have on the wrong shoe now? The Raider fans for the first time would feel the suffering I have for the past 20 years when i lost interest in the NFL when my Rams moved to the *midwest*.
> 
> The Raider fans have never really had to suffer like fans of the Rams in LA have since when they moved,it was at least still in the same state just like 300 miles down the road so Oakland fans could just travel there and it was like going over the hill and back for them on their flight there.
> 
> If they move to San Antonio,those raider fans in california will know the suffering myself and LA fans of the Rams went through when they left for the midwest.
> 
> The Raiders will indeed be the joke of the NFL thanks to the Davis family if they relocate again.its one thing to right a wrong like Al Davis did moving them back to Oakland because thats where they rightfully belong,that being their birthplace and everything. I would find it hard to believe  that the majority of the owners would approve the move though which is required for a team to relocate because the NFL would indeed be a joke letting a team move a THIRD time in so many years. so I sure hope the owners do the right thing and veto the move personally.
> 
> The one thing against Davis as well besides that is that its much tougher now for teams to relocate than it was back then in the 90's.after the cleveland browns moved,the NFL got wise and toughed up specific rules and requirements that teams  have to pass now  to be able to do so.guidelines that are much more strict than what existed back then.
> 
> S.A. may be home of Los Raiders - San Antonio Express-News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St Louis isn't even a third of the way from the East Coast of the U S. Anything considered "Midwest" needs to be West of Texas and the Dakotas.  which is roughly the center of the country.  I would call St Louis "Hillbilly East".
Click to expand...


I cant prove this of course but I honestly think the NFL  never did the reasonable and smart thing 20 years ago when the rams left which would have been to realign them in the NFC central which makes far more since than staying in the NFC west since they are much closer to chicago,green bay,detriot,and minnesota than anybody in the NFC west.

BECAUSE you got to remember,the owners never wanted the Rams to leave initially voting against the move only backing down reversing their votes approving of it when the bitch threatened to sue if they tried to block her move.

I think they never the logical thing that makes the most common  sense which would have been to realign them in the NFC central because they knew about the out in the  escape clause that was in the contract that allowed them to leave after the 2014 season if the stadium was not in the top third tier of all stadiums.

I have a hunch that they never tried to seriously get a team back to LA knowing the Rams had that in their out clause.

mayor James Butts of inglewood has met with kroneke many times last year and has said on fred roggins radio show in LA that he wants to move them there.He had a speech already to go and everything to welcome the Rams back prepared.

word around town is the only reason he did not make the move this year and is holding off for one more year is he wants to give spanos time to get something done in san diego.the chargers are the only team from the AFC the NFL would allow to move in and join kroneke as a second tenant. If kronke had gone ahead and made the move this year,then spanos loses the LA threat for leverage for a new stadium.

thats why i always knew from day one this carson thing was bogus because LA is not an option for the Raiders.san antonio yes but not LA.


season ticket renewals in st louis have dropped by 20% this year because they know they are as good as gone after this season. the fan support was bad enough as it was last year.on a monday night game against the 49ers,steve young said in the pregame show just 5 minutes before the game started-we have an owner who wants to move and I cant blame him.I look around here and all i see is empty seats everywhere.

for a monday night game against their arch rival,thats pretty bad.


----------



## Papageorgio

More unprovable bullshit from hand job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> This could all mean nothing of course since The Vikings and saints at one time were talking about moving there as well for many years only to see that it was all talk.But this is the Davis family we are talking about though so you cant put anything past them.No reason to believe that Mark isnt an apple that did not fall far from the tree,someone who would put the stadium first ahead of the fans.No reason to believe he is one of those owners like The Rooney family who owns the steelers.a family that values the fans and would never move their franchise to another city.
> 
> I of course would much rather see the Raiders stay in Oakland but if they moved,I wouldnt feel too bad.I would have to laugh and say to the Raider fans -How does it feel to have on the wrong shoe now? The Raider fans for the first time would feel the suffering I have for the past 20 years when i lost interest in the NFL when my Rams moved to the *midwest*.
> 
> The Raider fans have never really had to suffer like fans of the Rams in LA have since when they moved,it was at least still in the same state just like 300 miles down the road so Oakland fans could just travel there and it was like going over the hill and back for them on their flight there.
> 
> If they move to San Antonio,those raider fans in california will know the suffering myself and LA fans of the Rams went through when they left for the midwest.
> 
> The Raiders will indeed be the joke of the NFL thanks to the Davis family if they relocate again.its one thing to right a wrong like Al Davis did moving them back to Oakland because thats where they rightfully belong,that being their birthplace and everything. I would find it hard to believe  that the majority of the owners would approve the move though which is required for a team to relocate because the NFL would indeed be a joke letting a team move a THIRD time in so many years. so I sure hope the owners do the right thing and veto the move personally.
> 
> The one thing against Davis as well besides that is that its much tougher now for teams to relocate than it was back then in the 90's.after the cleveland browns moved,the NFL got wise and toughed up specific rules and requirements that teams  have to pass now  to be able to do so.guidelines that are much more strict than what existed back then.
> 
> S.A. may be home of Los Raiders - San Antonio Express-News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St Louis isn't even a third of the way from the East Coast of the U S. Anything considered "Midwest" needs to be West of Texas and the Dakotas.  which is roughly the center of the country.  I would call St Louis "Hillbilly East".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant prove this of course but I honestly think the NFL  never did the reasonable and smart thing 20 years ago when the rams left which would have been to realign them in the NFC central which makes far more since than staying in the NFC west since they are much closer to chicago,green bay,detriot,and minnesota than anybody in the NFC west.
> 
> BECAUSE you got to remember,the owners never wanted the Rams to leave initially voting against the move only backing down reversing their votes approving of it when the bitch threatened to sue if they tried to block her move.
> 
> I think they never the logical thing that makes the most common  sense which would have been to realign them in the NFC central because they knew about the out in the  escape clause that was in the contract that allowed them to leave after the 2014 season if the stadium was not in the top third tier of all stadiums.
> 
> I have a hunch that they never tried to seriously get a team back to LA knowing the Rams had that in their out clause.
> 
> mayor James Butts of inglewood has met with kroneke many times last year and has said on fred roggins radio show in LA that he wants to move them there.He had a speech already to go and everything to welcome the Rams back prepared.
> 
> word around town is the only reason he did not make the move this year and is holding off for one more year is he wants to give spanos time to get something done in san diego.the chargers are the only team from the AFC the NFL would allow to move in and join kroneke as a second tenant. If kronke had gone ahead and made the move this year,then spanos loses the LA threat for leverage for a new stadium.
> 
> thats why i always knew from day one this carson thing was bogus because LA is not an option for the Raiders.san antonio yes but not LA.
> 
> 
> season ticket renewals in st louis have dropped by 20% this year because they know they are as good as gone after this season. the fan support was bad enough as it was last year.on a monday night game against the 49ers,steve young said in the pregame show just 5 minutes before the game started-we have an owner who wants to move and I cant blame him.I look around here and all i see is empty seats everywhere.
> 
> for a monday night game against their arch rival,thats pretty bad.
Click to expand...


Here is an a prime example on how what you were saying about the Rams being closer to the east coast being so very true.The cardinals in baseball,their division rivals they play against,all except one,all reside on the east coast being the milwaukee brewers,cincinatti reds,pittsburgh pirates, and the chicago cubs who are in the midwest.

somehow the cardinals in baseball play a division opponent on the very edge of the east coast the milwaukee brewers and a midwest opponent the chicago cubs,yet incredibly,the rams dont play division games against the milwakuee football team the packers,or the football team the cubs?

Thats why I have the theory they never did the smart,logical, and reasonable thing and realigned the Rams into the NFC central where they should have been the last 20 years and were never serious about getting an expansion team in LA the year they were talking about doing so and awarded it to houston instead giving them the Texans and why that group that was talking about bringing an LA franchise to the city back then, was never serious about an expansion team,why they were never serious about it like houston was  is because the NFL was aware of the out clause they had in the lease agreement with the city of st lou.

I mean thats the only thing that makes any  sense.ever sense the Rams left the NFC west,that rivalry with the 49ers has been dead because there has never been any rivalry with the cities of san francisco and st louis so instead of making everything more difficult for all the other teams on the west coast,why not put the rams in the NFC east where it makes much more sense? Its the only thing that makes any logical sense to me why they never moved them.

  With the Rams back in the NFC west next year,this benefits the NFL in a major way because it wont matter that both teams are so horrible now,that rivalry will be renewed as will the rivalry with the minnesota vikings and dallas cowboys which has also been dead ever since they left.

the 49ers and rams rivalry gets renewed even with both teams being bad now because of the history of the two cites dating back a little over 50 years.thats a long time.

Their rivalry is like the bears and packers,chiefs and raiders,even if its a year where both teams are horrible,those two teams form those two divisions,because of their history with the two cities,it means a lot to both the fans and players. when the rams and 49ers play each other now,its no different than if a team like the vikings play the panthers,two teams that have nothing at all against each other cause there is no history between the two.same thing here.that all changes though next year.

Thank god that it fell though for LA back then and they never got that expansion team.I felt the same as many Ram fans in LA did.they didnt want just  another team,they want the Rams and ONLY the Rams.


----------



## Toro

The Rams should go to San Antonio and the Raiders should go to LA.  

Nobody cares about the Rams outside of St Louis.  The Raiders are an NFL institution.

The NFL would be better with the Raiders in LA.

The Chargers could go there too.


----------



## Papageorgio

Toro said:


> The Rams should go to San Antonio and the Raiders should go to LA.
> 
> Nobody cares about the Rams outside of St Louis.  The Raiders are an NFL institution.
> 
> The NFL would be better with the Raiders in LA.
> 
> The Chargers could go there too.



Yeah, I don't care for the Rams, nothing good has every come from Cleveland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> The Rams should go to San Antonio and the Raiders should go to LA.
> 
> Nobody cares about the Rams outside of St Louis.  The Raiders are an NFL institution.
> 
> The NFL would be better with the Raiders in LA.
> 
> The Chargers could go there too.



i see your still smoking something as usual. 

Nobody cares about the Rams outside of st louis? oh really? is that why all polls not only in LA taken in LA but around the country,what teams they would like to see back in LA the most between the Rams,Raiders,and Chargers,that every poll voted the majority wanted the Rams?

ESPN did a nationwide poll and the majority wanted the Rams.

in both the LA times poll and the ESPN nationwide poll taken,the polls were consistant with the Rams coming in first with 65% of the votes,Raiders with 30%,and the chargers dead last at 5%.

Your way off as always,st louis sports fans dont even care if they leave.season ticket sales have dropped by 20% since they know they are as good as gone and most sportsfans dont care out there.

I saw a royals/cardinals game played in kansas city a few weeks ago.I asked about 30 cardinal fans how they felt about the rams going back to LA next year.most said-i could care less,they can have them.only a handful or so said they did not want to see them go.one even said he was a cardinals fan but a chiefs fan,didnt even care about the rams.

and LA contact of mine told me his company sends him down there for business trips for his job once a year in may.He told me that while down there,he saw cardinal jerseys everywhere and Blues jerseys,but he did not spot even one Rams jersey out there.

meanwhile in LA,you go to disneyland or to angels,dodgers,lakers,clippers,ducks or kings games,more and more people are coming out wearing their Rams jerseys the fact they know they are coming back.

raiders will never go back to LA despite what USMB's disinfo agent rightwinger says,the proof is in the pudding they are not going back to LA.check post # 102    

the Chargers MIGHT join the Rams a couple years down the road as a second tenant to kroneke.Going to be tough though because spanos has not negotiated in good faith with the city to try and stay there so an antitrust lawsuit might prevent them from leaving.

The Rams honored their lease agreement with the city they signed 20 years ago,they are free to leave because they honored everything they were asked to do in their lease agreement.the city did not honor the lease agreement and are now backpeddling trying to make kroneke look like the bay guy for their incompetence in their desperate attempts to try and keep them.

The chargers though,the major of SD has wisely gone to the NFL to discuss a new stadium because the chargers have not even tried to get anything done with them which is in violation of NFL rules so if it goes to court,they probably wont be allowed to move to LA either.

Now since this thread is about the RAIDERS,LA is not an option for them,get over it...San Antonio would be their only option they would have if they wanted to relocate.LA is not an option,the city doesnt want them there because their colors and logo incites gang violence in LA.when the Raiders left LA,crime dropped drastically,they want to keep it that way.they share the same sentiments UCLA and USC have,they dont want them there.the NFL cant force a city that doesnt want a team there to take them.

Even if the city did want them,they wont get the 3/4 votes from the owners needed to move because the owners are sore at the davis family for suing the NFL to move there.mark davis would have to sell the team and they would have to rebrand their image to get an NFL approval.not happening.

Fred Roggin a radio sportscaster out in LA is the only media source out there that tells it like it is and reports the facts.He has said the same thing i said from day one,that carson was a fantasy and pipe dream just for the raiders and chargers to use as leverage for new stadiums.

the raiders and chargers are doing what disinfo agent kissmy said kronke was doing with the rams saying he made the land purchase for leverage.he has back peddled since then and LIED since then just like i said he would back then and is now claiming he never said the Rams were never coming back.problem he has,is the computer keeps records of your past posts and it shows his words right there in black and white saying that kroneke was just using the land purchase for LEVERAGE for a new stadium.kroneke isnt even talking to the city of st louis,yep thats sure leverage for a new stadium alright.

that troll always has to LIE when he is cornered and proven wrong.

now back to the topic of the RAIDERS.LA is not an option for them,san antonio might be,if they move anywhere,it would be SA.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams should go to San Antonio and the Raiders should go to LA.
> 
> Nobody cares about the Rams outside of St Louis.  The Raiders are an NFL institution.
> 
> The NFL would be better with the Raiders in LA.
> 
> The Chargers could go there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see your still smoking something as usual.
> 
> Nobody cares about the Rams outside of st louis? oh really? is that why all polls not only in LA taken in LA but around the country,what teams they would like to see back in LA the most between the Rams,Raiders,and Chargers,that every poll voted the majority wanted the Rams?
> 
> ESPN did a nationwide poll and the majority wanted the Rams.
> 
> in both the LA times poll and the ESPN nationwide poll taken,the polls were consistant with the Rams coming in first with 65% of the votes,Raiders with 30%,and the chargers dead last at 5%.
> 
> Your way off as always,st louis sports fans dont even care if they leave.season ticket sales have dropped by 20% since they know they are as good as gone and most sportsfans dont care out there.
> 
> I saw a royals/cardinals game played in kansas city a few weeks ago.I asked about 30 cardinal fans how they felt about the rams going back to LA next year.most said-i could care less,they can have them.only a handful or so said they did not want to see them go.one even said he was a cardinals fan but a chiefs fan,didnt even care about the rams.
> 
> and LA contact of mine told me his company sends him down there for business trips for his job once a year in may.He told me that while down there,he saw cardinal jerseys everywhere and Blues jerseys,but he did not spot even one Rams jersey out there.
> 
> meanwhile in LA,you go to disneyland or to angels,dodgers,lakers,clippers,ducks or kings games,more and more people are coming out wearing their Rams jerseys the fact they know they are coming back.
> 
> raiders will never go back to LA despite what USMB's disinfo agent rightwinger says,the proof is in the pudding they are not going back to LA.check post # 102
> 
> the Chargers MIGHT join the Rams a couple years down the road as a second tenant to kroneke.Going to be tough though because spanos has not negotiated in good faith with the city to try and stay there so an antitrust lawsuit might prevent them from leaving.
> 
> The Rams honored their lease agreement with the city they signed 20 years ago,they are free to leave because they honored everything they were asked to do in their lease agreement.the city did not honor the lease agreement and are now backpeddling trying to make kroneke look like the bay guy for their incompetence in their desperate attempts to try and keep them.
> 
> The chargers though,the major of SD has wisely gone to the NFL to discuss a new stadium because the chargers have not even tried to get anything done with them which is in violation of NFL rules so if it goes to court,they probably wont be allowed to move to LA either.
> 
> Now since this thread is about the RAIDERS,LA is not an option for them,get over it...San Antonio would be their only option they would have if they wanted to relocate.LA is not an option,the city doesnt want them there because their colors and logo incites gang violence in LA.when the Raiders left LA,crime dropped drastically,they want to keep it that way.they share the same sentiments UCLA and USC have,they dont want them there.the NFL cant force a city that doesnt want a team there to take them.
> 
> Even if the city did want them,they wont get the 3/4 votes from the owners needed to move because the owners are sore at the davis family for suing the NFL to move there.mark davis would have to sell the team and they would have to rebrand their image to get an NFL approval.not happening.
> 
> Fred Roggin a radio sportscaster out in LA is the only media source out there that tells it like it is and reports the facts.He has said the same thing i said from day one,that carson was a fantasy and pipe dream just for the raiders and chargers to use as leverage for new stadiums.
> 
> the raiders and chargers are doing what disinfo agent kissmy said kronke was doing with the rams saying he made the land purchase for leverage.he has back peddled since then and LIED since then just like i said he would back then and is now claiming he never said the Rams were never coming back.problem he has,is the computer keeps records of your past posts and it shows his words right there in black and white saying that kroneke was just using the land purchase for LEVERAGE for a new stadium.kroneke isnt even talking to the city of st louis,yep thats sure leverage for a new stadium alright.
> 
> that troll always has to LIE when he is cornered and proven wrong.
> 
> now back to the topic of the RAIDERS.LA is not an option for them,san antonio might be,if they move anywhere,it would be SA.
Click to expand...



adding on to this post taking you to school here Toto that nobody outside of st louis cares about the Rams and you having egg on your face is the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the very next year for their home opener,they only drew a crowd of just 46,269.

What was the crowd numbers for the Rams that same year for their home opener? 65,403. pretty impressive since that dump in Anaheim stadium they played in was a baseball stadium and many attending were standing room only because it was only a 62,000 seating capacity.

The OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody cared.

Plus Dan Dierdorf said a couple of months ago that in his entire career as a broadcaster for monday night football games from 1987 to 1994, the NFL never once had the Raiders play a home game because of the fact they never drew well out there in LA and had a half empty stadium all the time so all their monday night  games were always televised on the road.

Meanwhile the Rams on the other hand,had MANY home games in LA televised throughout the 70's and 80's.


so lets see here.The Rams who have led in all polls both locally in LA and around the country from the LA TIMES polls and in a ESPN poll,consistantly show the majority have voted in favor of the Rams over the Raiders, The Rams had a sold out crowd capacity of 65,403 for their home opener the year the Raiders won their superbowl out there in LA,The Raiders on the other hand,even though they won the superbowl out there in LA  the previous year,only drew a pitiful capacity crowd of 46,269 for THEIR home opener,never could get a home game televised in the 80's or 90's when they were there,and YOUR trying to tell us nobody outside st louis cares about the Rams and the NFL would be better with the RAIDERS in LA? comedy gold from you as always


of course,thats not one bit at all surprising hearing that from you since like USMB's resident troll  rightwinger,you have never been one who has ever wanted to bother with  pesky little facts.


oh and the proof is in the pudding as well that the raiders were never embraced in LA like they were in Oakland.you can see from watching it,footage of a game played in oakland in the 70's and that stadium is packed sold out,then they show footage of a game played in LA and that place is half empty against their division rival the denver broncos no less.

PLUS you hear that oakland raider fan in that video there  who traveled to games out there in LA saying unlike games played in oakland,the one difference he noticed of games played in LA was he had no problems getting tickets to games out there.lol


it was the OAKLAND fans that went out there and supported them for the most part when they were in LA.If they left them again,they would not support them again.i know many oakland fans who have said they would not go out there and support them again. ticket prices would be too high for them. and the people with deep pockets out there in LA,they wont support them either because they dont want the Raiders.

It was only the thugs that embraced them for the most part out there and they cant afford the ticket prices.

also you are forgetting that was WHY Al Davis moved the team back to Oakland was because he realised that was the biggest mistake he ever made was moving them out there because of the lack of fan support.

Matter of fact he even hinted he wanted to move them back to oakland after he had been out there for just a couple years saying just five years later or so that he really missed having the Raiders in oakland missing the loud roar of the crowds they had there in the bay area.

You wont find any Raider fans around the country and especially in LA passionate about the Raiders like they are in the bay area.

LA football fans have passion for ONLY THE RAMS.nobody else.they are passionate about their Rams the same way Oakland fans are about the Raiders.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lets see the Raiders had horrible fan support out there in LA even the year they won the superbowl never getting any home games televised because of that,They could not get any fans to put their butts in the seats in LA in a year after they won the superbowl out there.

If the fans would not even support the Raiders out there when they were good,WHY would they go and support them when they are terrible like they have been the last 15 years or so? 

The LA FANS would NEVER be dedicated like the oakland fans are who sat through a driving rainstorm in a game played on a thursday night this past season selling that game out no less as well as selling out EVERY home game this year despite the fact they have been horrible the past 13 years and despite the fact that was late in the season and had not won a single game all year long.

the LA fans wouldnt even support the Raiders out there the year after they won the superbowl,they sure as hell wouldnt sell out their games like oakland did this year after having 13 consecutive LOSING seasons and they sure as hell would not sit through a driving cold rainstorm on a thursday night like the oakland fans did.

The Rams yes,but not the Raiders.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^hand job^^^^ drooling again. The troll bitch has nothing new to offer, just same old shit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Floyd Kephart says his proposal is good for everyone


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## Toro

I was talking to someone the other day that the Rams won't be moving to LA, and instead are looking at Toronto. 

And Jacksonville may also be considering a move to LA. Apparently there could be three teams in LA - the Chargers, Raiders AND the jags. 

Wouldn't that be interesting?


----------



## Alex.

July 1, 2015: "San Diego and Oakland have made proposals to keep their NFL teams, but it’s clear the owners of those teams remain unconvinced.

Chargers owner Dean Spanos and Raiders owner Mark Davis were in Los Angeles on Tuesday, meeting with Mayor Eric Garcetti and other political heavyweights and promoting their vision for a shared stadium in Carson."

Raiders Chargers Owners Meet With Mayor Garcetti About Potential Los Angeles Stadium KTLA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> July 1, 2015: "San Diego and Oakland have made proposals to keep their NFL teams, but it’s clear the owners of those teams remain unconvinced.
> 
> Chargers owner Dean Spanos and Raiders owner Mark Davis were in Los Angeles on Tuesday, meeting with Mayor Eric Garcetti and other political heavyweights and promoting their vision for a shared stadium in Carson."
> 
> Raiders Chargers Owners Meet With Mayor Garcetti About Potential Los Angeles Stadium KTLA



Pretty obvious that Carson is being exposed for the hoax i said it was from day one. Garcetti is the mayor of LA,not carson so he has no say on what carson does.lol

Carson has encountered one scandal after another and is a pure fantasy and pipe dream and everyone is finding that out day by day so  davis and spanos are getting desperate in their attempts to continue to try and use LA as leverage so they are trying a new ploy and meeting with the LA mayor now since carson has been exposed as a pipe dream.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> I was talking to someone the other day that the Rams won't be moving to LA, and instead are looking at Toronto.
> 
> And Jacksonville may also be considering a move to LA. Apparently there could be three teams in LA - the Chargers, Raiders AND the jags.
> 
> Wouldn't that be interesting?



as always,i see when you are taken to school by me in your debates and proven wrong,like clockwork,just like USMB's resident troll rightwinger,you evade facts and change the topic.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams should go to San Antonio and the Raiders should go to LA.
> 
> Nobody cares about the Rams outside of St Louis.  The Raiders are an NFL institution.
> 
> The NFL would be better with the Raiders in LA.
> 
> The Chargers could go there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see your still smoking something as usual.
> 
> Nobody cares about the Rams outside of st louis? oh really? is that why all polls not only in LA taken in LA but around the country,what teams they would like to see back in LA the most between the Rams,Raiders,and Chargers,that every poll voted the majority wanted the Rams?
> 
> ESPN did a nationwide poll and the majority wanted the Rams.
> 
> in both the LA times poll and the ESPN nationwide poll taken,the polls were consistant with the Rams coming in first with 65% of the votes,Raiders with 30%,and the chargers dead last at 5%.
> 
> Your way off as always,st louis sports fans dont even care if they leave.season ticket sales have dropped by 20% since they know they are as good as gone and most sportsfans dont care out there.
> 
> I saw a royals/cardinals game played in kansas city a few weeks ago.I asked about 30 cardinal fans how they felt about the rams going back to LA next year.most said-i could care less,they can have them.only a handful or so said they did not want to see them go.one even said he was a cardinals fan but a chiefs fan,didnt even care about the rams.
> 
> and LA contact of mine told me his company sends him down there for business trips for his job once a year in may.He told me that while down there,he saw cardinal jerseys everywhere and Blues jerseys,but he did not spot even one Rams jersey out there.
> 
> meanwhile in LA,you go to disneyland or to angels,dodgers,lakers,clippers,ducks or kings games,more and more people are coming out wearing their Rams jerseys the fact they know they are coming back.
> 
> raiders will never go back to LA despite what USMB's disinfo agent rightwinger says,the proof is in the pudding they are not going back to LA.check post # 102
> 
> the Chargers MIGHT join the Rams a couple years down the road as a second tenant to kroneke.Going to be tough though because spanos has not negotiated in good faith with the city to try and stay there so an antitrust lawsuit might prevent them from leaving.
> 
> The Rams honored their lease agreement with the city they signed 20 years ago,they are free to leave because they honored everything they were asked to do in their lease agreement.the city did not honor the lease agreement and are now backpeddling trying to make kroneke look like the bay guy for their incompetence in their desperate attempts to try and keep them.
> 
> The chargers though,the major of SD has wisely gone to the NFL to discuss a new stadium because the chargers have not even tried to get anything done with them which is in violation of NFL rules so if it goes to court,they probably wont be allowed to move to LA either.
> 
> Now since this thread is about the RAIDERS,LA is not an option for them,get over it...San Antonio would be their only option they would have if they wanted to relocate.LA is not an option,the city doesnt want them there because their colors and logo incites gang violence in LA.when the Raiders left LA,crime dropped drastically,they want to keep it that way.they share the same sentiments UCLA and USC have,they dont want them there.the NFL cant force a city that doesnt want a team there to take them.
> 
> Even if the city did want them,they wont get the 3/4 votes from the owners needed to move because the owners are sore at the davis family for suing the NFL to move there.mark davis would have to sell the team and they would have to rebrand their image to get an NFL approval.not happening.
> 
> Fred Roggin a radio sportscaster out in LA is the only media source out there that tells it like it is and reports the facts.He has said the same thing i said from day one,that carson was a fantasy and pipe dream just for the raiders and chargers to use as leverage for new stadiums.
> 
> the raiders and chargers are doing what disinfo agent kissmy said kronke was doing with the rams saying he made the land purchase for leverage.he has back peddled since then and LIED since then just like i said he would back then and is now claiming he never said the Rams were never coming back.problem he has,is the computer keeps records of your past posts and it shows his words right there in black and white saying that kroneke was just using the land purchase for LEVERAGE for a new stadium.kroneke isnt even talking to the city of st louis,yep thats sure leverage for a new stadium alright.
> 
> that troll always has to LIE when he is cornered and proven wrong.
> 
> now back to the topic of the RAIDERS.LA is not an option for them,san antonio might be,if they move anywhere,it would be SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> adding on to this post taking you to school here Toto that nobody outside of st louis cares about the Rams and you having egg on your face is the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the very next year for their home opener,they only drew a crowd of just 46,269.
> 
> What was the crowd numbers for the Rams that same year for their home opener? 65,403. pretty impressive since that dump in Anaheim stadium they played in was a baseball stadium and many attending were standing room only because it was only a 62,000 seating capacity.
> 
> The OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody cared.
> 
> Plus Dan Dierdorf said a couple of months ago that in his entire career as a broadcaster for monday night football games from 1987 to 1994, the NFL never once had the Raiders play a home game because of the fact they never drew well out there in LA and had a half empty stadium all the time so all their monday night  games were always televised on the road.
> 
> Meanwhile the Rams on the other hand,had MANY home games in LA televised throughout the 70's and 80's.
> 
> 
> so lets see here.The Rams who have led in all polls both locally in LA and around the country from the LA TIMES polls and in a ESPN poll,consistantly show the majority have voted in favor of the Rams over the Raiders, The Rams had a sold out crowd capacity of 65,403 for their home opener the year the Raiders won their superbowl out there in LA,The Raiders on the other hand,even though they won the superbowl out there in LA  the previous year,only drew a pitiful capacity crowd of 46,269 for THEIR home opener,never could get a home game televised in the 80's or 90's when they were there,and YOUR trying to tell us nobody outside st louis cares about the Rams and the NFL would be better with the RAIDERS in LA? comedy gold from you as always
> 
> 
> of course,thats not one bit at all surprising hearing that from you since like USMB's resident troll  rightwinger,you have never been one who has ever wanted to bother with  pesky little facts.
> 
> 
> oh and the proof is in the pudding as well that the raiders were never embraced in LA like they were in Oakland.you can see from watching it,footage of a game played in oakland in the 70's and that stadium is packed sold out,then they show footage of a game played in LA and that place is half empty against their division rival the denver broncos no less.
> 
> PLUS you hear that oakland raider fan in that video there  who traveled to games out there in LA saying unlike games played in oakland,the one difference he noticed of games played in LA was he had no problems getting tickets to games out there.lol
> 
> 
> it was the OAKLAND fans that went out there and supported them for the most part when they were in LA.If they left them again,they would not support them again.i know many oakland fans who have said they would not go out there and support them again. ticket prices would be too high for them. and the people with deep pockets out there in LA,they wont support them either because they dont want the Raiders.
> 
> It was only the thugs that embraced them for the most part out there and they cant afford the ticket prices.
> 
> also you are forgetting that was WHY Al Davis moved the team back to Oakland was because he realised that was the biggest mistake he ever made was moving them out there because of the lack of fan support.
> 
> Matter of fact he even hinted he wanted to move them back to oakland after he had been out there for just a couple years saying just five years later or so that he really missed having the Raiders in oakland missing the loud roar of the crowds they had there in the bay area.
> 
> You wont find any Raider fans around the country and especially in LA passionate about the Raiders like they are in the bay area.
> 
> LA football fans have passion for ONLY THE RAMS.nobody else.they are passionate about their Rams the same way Oakland fans are about the Raiders.
Click to expand...

I agree the passion is in Oakland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams should go to San Antonio and the Raiders should go to LA.
> 
> Nobody cares about the Rams outside of St Louis.  The Raiders are an NFL institution.
> 
> The NFL would be better with the Raiders in LA.
> 
> The Chargers could go there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see your still smoking something as usual.
> 
> Nobody cares about the Rams outside of st louis? oh really? is that why all polls not only in LA taken in LA but around the country,what teams they would like to see back in LA the most between the Rams,Raiders,and Chargers,that every poll voted the majority wanted the Rams?
> 
> ESPN did a nationwide poll and the majority wanted the Rams.
> 
> in both the LA times poll and the ESPN nationwide poll taken,the polls were consistant with the Rams coming in first with 65% of the votes,Raiders with 30%,and the chargers dead last at 5%.
> 
> Your way off as always,st louis sports fans dont even care if they leave.season ticket sales have dropped by 20% since they know they are as good as gone and most sportsfans dont care out there.
> 
> I saw a royals/cardinals game played in kansas city a few weeks ago.I asked about 30 cardinal fans how they felt about the rams going back to LA next year.most said-i could care less,they can have them.only a handful or so said they did not want to see them go.one even said he was a cardinals fan but a chiefs fan,didnt even care about the rams.
> 
> and LA contact of mine told me his company sends him down there for business trips for his job once a year in may.He told me that while down there,he saw cardinal jerseys everywhere and Blues jerseys,but he did not spot even one Rams jersey out there.
> 
> meanwhile in LA,you go to disneyland or to angels,dodgers,lakers,clippers,ducks or kings games,more and more people are coming out wearing their Rams jerseys the fact they know they are coming back.
> 
> raiders will never go back to LA despite what USMB's disinfo agent rightwinger says,the proof is in the pudding they are not going back to LA.check post # 102
> 
> the Chargers MIGHT join the Rams a couple years down the road as a second tenant to kroneke.Going to be tough though because spanos has not negotiated in good faith with the city to try and stay there so an antitrust lawsuit might prevent them from leaving.
> 
> The Rams honored their lease agreement with the city they signed 20 years ago,they are free to leave because they honored everything they were asked to do in their lease agreement.the city did not honor the lease agreement and are now backpeddling trying to make kroneke look like the bay guy for their incompetence in their desperate attempts to try and keep them.
> 
> The chargers though,the major of SD has wisely gone to the NFL to discuss a new stadium because the chargers have not even tried to get anything done with them which is in violation of NFL rules so if it goes to court,they probably wont be allowed to move to LA either.
> 
> Now since this thread is about the RAIDERS,LA is not an option for them,get over it...San Antonio would be their only option they would have if they wanted to relocate.LA is not an option,the city doesnt want them there because their colors and logo incites gang violence in LA.when the Raiders left LA,crime dropped drastically,they want to keep it that way.they share the same sentiments UCLA and USC have,they dont want them there.the NFL cant force a city that doesnt want a team there to take them.
> 
> Even if the city did want them,they wont get the 3/4 votes from the owners needed to move because the owners are sore at the davis family for suing the NFL to move there.mark davis would have to sell the team and they would have to rebrand their image to get an NFL approval.not happening.
> 
> Fred Roggin a radio sportscaster out in LA is the only media source out there that tells it like it is and reports the facts.He has said the same thing i said from day one,that carson was a fantasy and pipe dream just for the raiders and chargers to use as leverage for new stadiums.
> 
> the raiders and chargers are doing what disinfo agent kissmy said kronke was doing with the rams saying he made the land purchase for leverage.he has back peddled since then and LIED since then just like i said he would back then and is now claiming he never said the Rams were never coming back.problem he has,is the computer keeps records of your past posts and it shows his words right there in black and white saying that kroneke was just using the land purchase for LEVERAGE for a new stadium.kroneke isnt even talking to the city of st louis,yep thats sure leverage for a new stadium alright.
> 
> that troll always has to LIE when he is cornered and proven wrong.
> 
> now back to the topic of the RAIDERS.LA is not an option for them,san antonio might be,if they move anywhere,it would be SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> adding on to this post taking you to school here Toto that nobody outside of st louis cares about the Rams and you having egg on your face is the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the very next year for their home opener,they only drew a crowd of just 46,269.
> 
> What was the crowd numbers for the Rams that same year for their home opener? 65,403. pretty impressive since that dump in Anaheim stadium they played in was a baseball stadium and many attending were standing room only because it was only a 62,000 seating capacity.
> 
> The OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody cared.
> 
> Plus Dan Dierdorf said a couple of months ago that in his entire career as a broadcaster for monday night football games from 1987 to 1994, the NFL never once had the Raiders play a home game because of the fact they never drew well out there in LA and had a half empty stadium all the time so all their monday night  games were always televised on the road.
> 
> Meanwhile the Rams on the other hand,had MANY home games in LA televised throughout the 70's and 80's.
> 
> 
> so lets see here.The Rams who have led in all polls both locally in LA and around the country from the LA TIMES polls and in a ESPN poll,consistantly show the majority have voted in favor of the Rams over the Raiders, The Rams had a sold out crowd capacity of 65,403 for their home opener the year the Raiders won their superbowl out there in LA,The Raiders on the other hand,even though they won the superbowl out there in LA  the previous year,only drew a pitiful capacity crowd of 46,269 for THEIR home opener,never could get a home game televised in the 80's or 90's when they were there,and YOUR trying to tell us nobody outside st louis cares about the Rams and the NFL would be better with the RAIDERS in LA? comedy gold from you as always
> 
> 
> of course,thats not one bit at all surprising hearing that from you since like USMB's resident troll  rightwinger,you have never been one who has ever wanted to bother with  pesky little facts.
> 
> 
> oh and the proof is in the pudding as well that the raiders were never embraced in LA like they were in Oakland.you can see from watching it,footage of a game played in oakland in the 70's and that stadium is packed sold out,then they show footage of a game played in LA and that place is half empty against their division rival the denver broncos no less.
> 
> PLUS you hear that oakland raider fan in that video there  who traveled to games out there in LA saying unlike games played in oakland,the one difference he noticed of games played in LA was he had no problems getting tickets to games out there.lol
> 
> 
> it was the OAKLAND fans that went out there and supported them for the most part when they were in LA.If they left them again,they would not support them again.i know many oakland fans who have said they would not go out there and support them again. ticket prices would be too high for them. and the people with deep pockets out there in LA,they wont support them either because they dont want the Raiders.
> 
> It was only the thugs that embraced them for the most part out there and they cant afford the ticket prices.
> 
> also you are forgetting that was WHY Al Davis moved the team back to Oakland was because he realised that was the biggest mistake he ever made was moving them out there because of the lack of fan support.
> 
> Matter of fact he even hinted he wanted to move them back to oakland after he had been out there for just a couple years saying just five years later or so that he really missed having the Raiders in oakland missing the loud roar of the crowds they had there in the bay area.
> 
> You wont find any Raider fans around the country and especially in LA passionate about the Raiders like they are in the bay area.
> 
> LA football fans have passion for ONLY THE RAMS.nobody else.they are passionate about their Rams the same way Oakland fans are about the Raiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree the passion is in Oakland.
Click to expand...


as you can see from all the statistics i posted,.nobody in LA cared when the raiders won a superbowl out there the fact that the majority of the stadium was empty for their home opener the next year and someone here thinks the RAIDERS should go to LA over the Rams? comedy gold.

the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody in LA cared.

did you notice how i debunked it as well that nobody outside of st louis cares about the Rams? lol. 

Yeah nobody outside of st louis cares,thats why LA TIMES polls  AS WELL AS nationwide polls conducted by ESPN showed that the Rams consistantly came in first with the Raiders always in second place far behind in second because nobody outside of st louis cares about the Rams going back to LA.

its actually just the opposite,nobody IN ST LOUIS cares about the Rams where outside of st louis,everyone around the country wants them back in LA.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams should go to San Antonio and the Raiders should go to LA.
> 
> Nobody cares about the Rams outside of St Louis.  The Raiders are an NFL institution.
> 
> The NFL would be better with the Raiders in LA.
> 
> The Chargers could go there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see your still smoking something as usual.
> 
> Nobody cares about the Rams outside of st louis? oh really? is that why all polls not only in LA taken in LA but around the country,what teams they would like to see back in LA the most between the Rams,Raiders,and Chargers,that every poll voted the majority wanted the Rams?
> 
> ESPN did a nationwide poll and the majority wanted the Rams.
> 
> in both the LA times poll and the ESPN nationwide poll taken,the polls were consistant with the Rams coming in first with 65% of the votes,Raiders with 30%,and the chargers dead last at 5%.
> 
> Your way off as always,st louis sports fans dont even care if they leave.season ticket sales have dropped by 20% since they know they are as good as gone and most sportsfans dont care out there.
> 
> I saw a royals/cardinals game played in kansas city a few weeks ago.I asked about 30 cardinal fans how they felt about the rams going back to LA next year.most said-i could care less,they can have them.only a handful or so said they did not want to see them go.one even said he was a cardinals fan but a chiefs fan,didnt even care about the rams.
> 
> and LA contact of mine told me his company sends him down there for business trips for his job once a year in may.He told me that while down there,he saw cardinal jerseys everywhere and Blues jerseys,but he did not spot even one Rams jersey out there.
> 
> meanwhile in LA,you go to disneyland or to angels,dodgers,lakers,clippers,ducks or kings games,more and more people are coming out wearing their Rams jerseys the fact they know they are coming back.
> 
> raiders will never go back to LA despite what USMB's disinfo agent rightwinger says,the proof is in the pudding they are not going back to LA.check post # 102
> 
> the Chargers MIGHT join the Rams a couple years down the road as a second tenant to kroneke.Going to be tough though because spanos has not negotiated in good faith with the city to try and stay there so an antitrust lawsuit might prevent them from leaving.
> 
> The Rams honored their lease agreement with the city they signed 20 years ago,they are free to leave because they honored everything they were asked to do in their lease agreement.the city did not honor the lease agreement and are now backpeddling trying to make kroneke look like the bay guy for their incompetence in their desperate attempts to try and keep them.
> 
> The chargers though,the major of SD has wisely gone to the NFL to discuss a new stadium because the chargers have not even tried to get anything done with them which is in violation of NFL rules so if it goes to court,they probably wont be allowed to move to LA either.
> 
> Now since this thread is about the RAIDERS,LA is not an option for them,get over it...San Antonio would be their only option they would have if they wanted to relocate.LA is not an option,the city doesnt want them there because their colors and logo incites gang violence in LA.when the Raiders left LA,crime dropped drastically,they want to keep it that way.they share the same sentiments UCLA and USC have,they dont want them there.the NFL cant force a city that doesnt want a team there to take them.
> 
> Even if the city did want them,they wont get the 3/4 votes from the owners needed to move because the owners are sore at the davis family for suing the NFL to move there.mark davis would have to sell the team and they would have to rebrand their image to get an NFL approval.not happening.
> 
> Fred Roggin a radio sportscaster out in LA is the only media source out there that tells it like it is and reports the facts.He has said the same thing i said from day one,that carson was a fantasy and pipe dream just for the raiders and chargers to use as leverage for new stadiums.
> 
> the raiders and chargers are doing what disinfo agent kissmy said kronke was doing with the rams saying he made the land purchase for leverage.he has back peddled since then and LIED since then just like i said he would back then and is now claiming he never said the Rams were never coming back.problem he has,is the computer keeps records of your past posts and it shows his words right there in black and white saying that kroneke was just using the land purchase for LEVERAGE for a new stadium.kroneke isnt even talking to the city of st louis,yep thats sure leverage for a new stadium alright.
> 
> that troll always has to LIE when he is cornered and proven wrong.
> 
> now back to the topic of the RAIDERS.LA is not an option for them,san antonio might be,if they move anywhere,it would be SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> adding on to this post taking you to school here Toto that nobody outside of st louis cares about the Rams and you having egg on your face is the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the very next year for their home opener,they only drew a crowd of just 46,269.
> 
> What was the crowd numbers for the Rams that same year for their home opener? 65,403. pretty impressive since that dump in Anaheim stadium they played in was a baseball stadium and many attending were standing room only because it was only a 62,000 seating capacity.
> 
> The OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody cared.
> 
> Plus Dan Dierdorf said a couple of months ago that in his entire career as a broadcaster for monday night football games from 1987 to 1994, the NFL never once had the Raiders play a home game because of the fact they never drew well out there in LA and had a half empty stadium all the time so all their monday night  games were always televised on the road.
> 
> Meanwhile the Rams on the other hand,had MANY home games in LA televised throughout the 70's and 80's.
> 
> 
> so lets see here.The Rams who have led in all polls both locally in LA and around the country from the LA TIMES polls and in a ESPN poll,consistantly show the majority have voted in favor of the Rams over the Raiders, The Rams had a sold out crowd capacity of 65,403 for their home opener the year the Raiders won their superbowl out there in LA,The Raiders on the other hand,even though they won the superbowl out there in LA  the previous year,only drew a pitiful capacity crowd of 46,269 for THEIR home opener,never could get a home game televised in the 80's or 90's when they were there,and YOUR trying to tell us nobody outside st louis cares about the Rams and the NFL would be better with the RAIDERS in LA? comedy gold from you as always
> 
> 
> of course,thats not one bit at all surprising hearing that from you since like USMB's resident troll  rightwinger,you have never been one who has ever wanted to bother with  pesky little facts.
> 
> 
> oh and the proof is in the pudding as well that the raiders were never embraced in LA like they were in Oakland.you can see from watching it,footage of a game played in oakland in the 70's and that stadium is packed sold out,then they show footage of a game played in LA and that place is half empty against their division rival the denver broncos no less.
> 
> PLUS you hear that oakland raider fan in that video there  who traveled to games out there in LA saying unlike games played in oakland,the one difference he noticed of games played in LA was he had no problems getting tickets to games out there.lol
> 
> 
> it was the OAKLAND fans that went out there and supported them for the most part when they were in LA.If they left them again,they would not support them again.i know many oakland fans who have said they would not go out there and support them again. ticket prices would be too high for them. and the people with deep pockets out there in LA,they wont support them either because they dont want the Raiders.
> 
> It was only the thugs that embraced them for the most part out there and they cant afford the ticket prices.
> 
> also you are forgetting that was WHY Al Davis moved the team back to Oakland was because he realised that was the biggest mistake he ever made was moving them out there because of the lack of fan support.
> 
> Matter of fact he even hinted he wanted to move them back to oakland after he had been out there for just a couple years saying just five years later or so that he really missed having the Raiders in oakland missing the loud roar of the crowds they had there in the bay area.
> 
> You wont find any Raider fans around the country and especially in LA passionate about the Raiders like they are in the bay area.
> 
> LA football fans have passion for ONLY THE RAMS.nobody else.they are passionate about their Rams the same way Oakland fans are about the Raiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree the passion is in Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as you can see from all the statistics i posted,.nobody in LA cared when the raiders won a superbowl out there the fact that the majority of the stadium was empty for their home opener the next year and someone here thinks the RAIDERS should go to LA over the Rams? comedy gold.
> 
> the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody in LA cared.
> 
> did you notice how i debunked it as well that nobody outside of st louis cares about the Rams? lol.
> 
> Yeah nobody outside of st louis cares,thats why LA TIMES polls  AS WELL AS nationwide polls conducted by ESPN showed that the Rams consistantly came in first with the Raiders always in second place far behind in second because nobody outside of st louis cares about the Rams going back to LA.
> 
> its actually just the opposite,nobody IN ST LOUIS cares about the Rams where outside of st louis,everyone around the country wants them back in LA.
Click to expand...

I agree the only ones that care about the Raiders are in Oakland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams should go to San Antonio and the Raiders should go to LA.
> 
> Nobody cares about the Rams outside of St Louis.  The Raiders are an NFL institution.
> 
> The NFL would be better with the Raiders in LA.
> 
> The Chargers could go there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see your still smoking something as usual.
> 
> Nobody cares about the Rams outside of st louis? oh really? is that why all polls not only in LA taken in LA but around the country,what teams they would like to see back in LA the most between the Rams,Raiders,and Chargers,that every poll voted the majority wanted the Rams?
> 
> ESPN did a nationwide poll and the majority wanted the Rams.
> 
> in both the LA times poll and the ESPN nationwide poll taken,the polls were consistant with the Rams coming in first with 65% of the votes,Raiders with 30%,and the chargers dead last at 5%.
> 
> Your way off as always,st louis sports fans dont even care if they leave.season ticket sales have dropped by 20% since they know they are as good as gone and most sportsfans dont care out there.
> 
> I saw a royals/cardinals game played in kansas city a few weeks ago.I asked about 30 cardinal fans how they felt about the rams going back to LA next year.most said-i could care less,they can have them.only a handful or so said they did not want to see them go.one even said he was a cardinals fan but a chiefs fan,didnt even care about the rams.
> 
> and LA contact of mine told me his company sends him down there for business trips for his job once a year in may.He told me that while down there,he saw cardinal jerseys everywhere and Blues jerseys,but he did not spot even one Rams jersey out there.
> 
> meanwhile in LA,you go to disneyland or to angels,dodgers,lakers,clippers,ducks or kings games,more and more people are coming out wearing their Rams jerseys the fact they know they are coming back.
> 
> raiders will never go back to LA despite what USMB's disinfo agent rightwinger says,the proof is in the pudding they are not going back to LA.check post # 102
> 
> the Chargers MIGHT join the Rams a couple years down the road as a second tenant to kroneke.Going to be tough though because spanos has not negotiated in good faith with the city to try and stay there so an antitrust lawsuit might prevent them from leaving.
> 
> The Rams honored their lease agreement with the city they signed 20 years ago,they are free to leave because they honored everything they were asked to do in their lease agreement.the city did not honor the lease agreement and are now backpeddling trying to make kroneke look like the bay guy for their incompetence in their desperate attempts to try and keep them.
> 
> The chargers though,the major of SD has wisely gone to the NFL to discuss a new stadium because the chargers have not even tried to get anything done with them which is in violation of NFL rules so if it goes to court,they probably wont be allowed to move to LA either.
> 
> Now since this thread is about the RAIDERS,LA is not an option for them,get over it...San Antonio would be their only option they would have if they wanted to relocate.LA is not an option,the city doesnt want them there because their colors and logo incites gang violence in LA.when the Raiders left LA,crime dropped drastically,they want to keep it that way.they share the same sentiments UCLA and USC have,they dont want them there.the NFL cant force a city that doesnt want a team there to take them.
> 
> Even if the city did want them,they wont get the 3/4 votes from the owners needed to move because the owners are sore at the davis family for suing the NFL to move there.mark davis would have to sell the team and they would have to rebrand their image to get an NFL approval.not happening.
> 
> Fred Roggin a radio sportscaster out in LA is the only media source out there that tells it like it is and reports the facts.He has said the same thing i said from day one,that carson was a fantasy and pipe dream just for the raiders and chargers to use as leverage for new stadiums.
> 
> the raiders and chargers are doing what disinfo agent kissmy said kronke was doing with the rams saying he made the land purchase for leverage.he has back peddled since then and LIED since then just like i said he would back then and is now claiming he never said the Rams were never coming back.problem he has,is the computer keeps records of your past posts and it shows his words right there in black and white saying that kroneke was just using the land purchase for LEVERAGE for a new stadium.kroneke isnt even talking to the city of st louis,yep thats sure leverage for a new stadium alright.
> 
> that troll always has to LIE when he is cornered and proven wrong.
> 
> now back to the topic of the RAIDERS.LA is not an option for them,san antonio might be,if they move anywhere,it would be SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> adding on to this post taking you to school here Toto that nobody outside of st louis cares about the Rams and you having egg on your face is the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the very next year for their home opener,they only drew a crowd of just 46,269.
> 
> What was the crowd numbers for the Rams that same year for their home opener? 65,403. pretty impressive since that dump in Anaheim stadium they played in was a baseball stadium and many attending were standing room only because it was only a 62,000 seating capacity.
> 
> The OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody cared.
> 
> Plus Dan Dierdorf said a couple of months ago that in his entire career as a broadcaster for monday night football games from 1987 to 1994, the NFL never once had the Raiders play a home game because of the fact they never drew well out there in LA and had a half empty stadium all the time so all their monday night  games were always televised on the road.
> 
> Meanwhile the Rams on the other hand,had MANY home games in LA televised throughout the 70's and 80's.
> 
> 
> so lets see here.The Rams who have led in all polls both locally in LA and around the country from the LA TIMES polls and in a ESPN poll,consistantly show the majority have voted in favor of the Rams over the Raiders, The Rams had a sold out crowd capacity of 65,403 for their home opener the year the Raiders won their superbowl out there in LA,The Raiders on the other hand,even though they won the superbowl out there in LA  the previous year,only drew a pitiful capacity crowd of 46,269 for THEIR home opener,never could get a home game televised in the 80's or 90's when they were there,and YOUR trying to tell us nobody outside st louis cares about the Rams and the NFL would be better with the RAIDERS in LA? comedy gold from you as always
> 
> 
> of course,thats not one bit at all surprising hearing that from you since like USMB's resident troll  rightwinger,you have never been one who has ever wanted to bother with  pesky little facts.
> 
> 
> oh and the proof is in the pudding as well that the raiders were never embraced in LA like they were in Oakland.you can see from watching it,footage of a game played in oakland in the 70's and that stadium is packed sold out,then they show footage of a game played in LA and that place is half empty against their division rival the denver broncos no less.
> 
> PLUS you hear that oakland raider fan in that video there  who traveled to games out there in LA saying unlike games played in oakland,the one difference he noticed of games played in LA was he had no problems getting tickets to games out there.lol
> 
> 
> it was the OAKLAND fans that went out there and supported them for the most part when they were in LA.If they left them again,they would not support them again.i know many oakland fans who have said they would not go out there and support them again. ticket prices would be too high for them. and the people with deep pockets out there in LA,they wont support them either because they dont want the Raiders.
> 
> It was only the thugs that embraced them for the most part out there and they cant afford the ticket prices.
> 
> also you are forgetting that was WHY Al Davis moved the team back to Oakland was because he realised that was the biggest mistake he ever made was moving them out there because of the lack of fan support.
> 
> Matter of fact he even hinted he wanted to move them back to oakland after he had been out there for just a couple years saying just five years later or so that he really missed having the Raiders in oakland missing the loud roar of the crowds they had there in the bay area.
> 
> You wont find any Raider fans around the country and especially in LA passionate about the Raiders like they are in the bay area.
> 
> LA football fans have passion for ONLY THE RAMS.nobody else.they are passionate about their Rams the same way Oakland fans are about the Raiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree the passion is in Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as you can see from all the statistics i posted,.nobody in LA cared when the raiders won a superbowl out there the fact that the majority of the stadium was empty for their home opener the next year and someone here thinks the RAIDERS should go to LA over the Rams? comedy gold.
> 
> the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody in LA cared.
> 
> did you notice how i debunked it as well that nobody outside of st louis cares about the Rams? lol.
> 
> Yeah nobody outside of st louis cares,thats why LA TIMES polls  AS WELL AS nationwide polls conducted by ESPN showed that the Rams consistantly came in first with the Raiders always in second place far behind in second because nobody outside of st louis cares about the Rams going back to LA.
> 
> its actually just the opposite,nobody IN ST LOUIS cares about the Rams where outside of st louis,everyone around the country wants them back in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree the only ones that care about the Raiders are in Oakland.
Click to expand...


yeah nobody in LA cared when the OAKLAND Raiders won a superbowl out there where in OAKLAND,the fans are so passionate about their team there that every one of their home games last year was sold out despite the fact they have had 13 consecutive losing seasons there.that is quite a devoted and passionate fanbase in the bay area.

If LA never supported the Raiders out there even when they won a superbowl,just think how empty that stadium would have been out there last year going into week 12 and not having won even ONE game?

Oakland proved they have very passionate devoted sports fans when the Warriors won the NBA championship.thousands lined the streets for the victory celebration they had.

can you imagine what the turnout would be for the Raiders in that city if the Raiders won a superbowl? It would be even bigger because the Raiders are the most popular sports team of the three teams in Oakland plus football is much bigger than basketball and baseball.

the oakland fans sell out all their football games each year despite having 13 consecutive losing seasons.If they won a superbowl out there in oakland,you sure as hell would not find a stadium for their home opener the next year 75% empty.

That was why Al Davis moved the Raiders back to oakland in the first place was because of how horrible the fan support was out there in LA with it being mostly thugs that embraced them out there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Excellent video from Oakland mayor Libby Schaaf.

Schaaf Oakland can t be distracted by Raiders relocation efforts CSN Bay Area

I really like the part there where she mentioned  that there have been direct negotiations taking place between the city of oakland with both the A'S and Raiders.

Here is a perfect example of how there are a lot of gullible posters here at USMB who believe everything the media tells them.

this oakland sportswriter as you can see,writes that the Raiders could possibly be in LA next year.Pretty impossible to do since both USC and UCLA have told the NFL the Raiders are not welcomed to use their facilitys as i posted earlier.
where the Raiders going to play for at least two years while waiting for a new stadium,Beverly Hills High?


The Raiders could bolt for the Los Angeles market for the 2016 season.
Oh really  Matt Bair?

pretty shoddy and pathetic journalism reporting by this bay area reporter.

Fred Roggin on his radio show out in LA  is the ONLY media person in sports who has covered this issue  that i respect.

He is the only one i know of that reports FACTS and does not hold the facts back.He is about the only one who is not in it for ratings and tells it like it REALLY is sadly.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> i see your still smoking something as usual.
> 
> Nobody cares about the Rams outside of st louis? oh really? is that why all polls not only in LA taken in LA but around the country,what teams they would like to see back in LA the most between the Rams,Raiders,and Chargers,that every poll voted the majority wanted the Rams?
> 
> ESPN did a nationwide poll and the majority wanted the Rams.
> 
> in both the LA times poll and the ESPN nationwide poll taken,the polls were consistant with the Rams coming in first with 65% of the votes,Raiders with 30%,and the chargers dead last at 5%.
> 
> Your way off as always,st louis sports fans dont even care if they leave.season ticket sales have dropped by 20% since they know they are as good as gone and most sportsfans dont care out there.
> 
> I saw a royals/cardinals game played in kansas city a few weeks ago.I asked about 30 cardinal fans how they felt about the rams going back to LA next year.most said-i could care less,they can have them.only a handful or so said they did not want to see them go.one even said he was a cardinals fan but a chiefs fan,didnt even care about the rams.
> 
> and LA contact of mine told me his company sends him down there for business trips for his job once a year in may.He told me that while down there,he saw cardinal jerseys everywhere and Blues jerseys,but he did not spot even one Rams jersey out there.
> 
> meanwhile in LA,you go to disneyland or to angels,dodgers,lakers,clippers,ducks or kings games,more and more people are coming out wearing their Rams jerseys the fact they know they are coming back.
> 
> raiders will never go back to LA despite what USMB's disinfo agent rightwinger says,the proof is in the pudding they are not going back to LA.check post # 102
> 
> the Chargers MIGHT join the Rams a couple years down the road as a second tenant to kroneke.Going to be tough though because spanos has not negotiated in good faith with the city to try and stay there so an antitrust lawsuit might prevent them from leaving.
> 
> The Rams honored their lease agreement with the city they signed 20 years ago,they are free to leave because they honored everything they were asked to do in their lease agreement.the city did not honor the lease agreement and are now backpeddling trying to make kroneke look like the bay guy for their incompetence in their desperate attempts to try and keep them.
> 
> The chargers though,the major of SD has wisely gone to the NFL to discuss a new stadium because the chargers have not even tried to get anything done with them which is in violation of NFL rules so if it goes to court,they probably wont be allowed to move to LA either.
> 
> Now since this thread is about the RAIDERS,LA is not an option for them,get over it...San Antonio would be their only option they would have if they wanted to relocate.LA is not an option,the city doesnt want them there because their colors and logo incites gang violence in LA.when the Raiders left LA,crime dropped drastically,they want to keep it that way.they share the same sentiments UCLA and USC have,they dont want them there.the NFL cant force a city that doesnt want a team there to take them.
> 
> Even if the city did want them,they wont get the 3/4 votes from the owners needed to move because the owners are sore at the davis family for suing the NFL to move there.mark davis would have to sell the team and they would have to rebrand their image to get an NFL approval.not happening.
> 
> Fred Roggin a radio sportscaster out in LA is the only media source out there that tells it like it is and reports the facts.He has said the same thing i said from day one,that carson was a fantasy and pipe dream just for the raiders and chargers to use as leverage for new stadiums.
> 
> the raiders and chargers are doing what disinfo agent kissmy said kronke was doing with the rams saying he made the land purchase for leverage.he has back peddled since then and LIED since then just like i said he would back then and is now claiming he never said the Rams were never coming back.problem he has,is the computer keeps records of your past posts and it shows his words right there in black and white saying that kroneke was just using the land purchase for LEVERAGE for a new stadium.kroneke isnt even talking to the city of st louis,yep thats sure leverage for a new stadium alright.
> 
> that troll always has to LIE when he is cornered and proven wrong.
> 
> now back to the topic of the RAIDERS.LA is not an option for them,san antonio might be,if they move anywhere,it would be SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adding on to this post taking you to school here Toto that nobody outside of st louis cares about the Rams and you having egg on your face is the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the very next year for their home opener,they only drew a crowd of just 46,269.
> 
> What was the crowd numbers for the Rams that same year for their home opener? 65,403. pretty impressive since that dump in Anaheim stadium they played in was a baseball stadium and many attending were standing room only because it was only a 62,000 seating capacity.
> 
> The OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody cared.
> 
> Plus Dan Dierdorf said a couple of months ago that in his entire career as a broadcaster for monday night football games from 1987 to 1994, the NFL never once had the Raiders play a home game because of the fact they never drew well out there in LA and had a half empty stadium all the time so all their monday night  games were always televised on the road.
> 
> Meanwhile the Rams on the other hand,had MANY home games in LA televised throughout the 70's and 80's.
> 
> 
> so lets see here.The Rams who have led in all polls both locally in LA and around the country from the LA TIMES polls and in a ESPN poll,consistantly show the majority have voted in favor of the Rams over the Raiders, The Rams had a sold out crowd capacity of 65,403 for their home opener the year the Raiders won their superbowl out there in LA,The Raiders on the other hand,even though they won the superbowl out there in LA  the previous year,only drew a pitiful capacity crowd of 46,269 for THEIR home opener,never could get a home game televised in the 80's or 90's when they were there,and YOUR trying to tell us nobody outside st louis cares about the Rams and the NFL would be better with the RAIDERS in LA? comedy gold from you as always
> 
> 
> of course,thats not one bit at all surprising hearing that from you since like USMB's resident troll  rightwinger,you have never been one who has ever wanted to bother with  pesky little facts.
> 
> 
> oh and the proof is in the pudding as well that the raiders were never embraced in LA like they were in Oakland.you can see from watching it,footage of a game played in oakland in the 70's and that stadium is packed sold out,then they show footage of a game played in LA and that place is half empty against their division rival the denver broncos no less.
> 
> PLUS you hear that oakland raider fan in that video there  who traveled to games out there in LA saying unlike games played in oakland,the one difference he noticed of games played in LA was he had no problems getting tickets to games out there.lol
> 
> 
> it was the OAKLAND fans that went out there and supported them for the most part when they were in LA.If they left them again,they would not support them again.i know many oakland fans who have said they would not go out there and support them again. ticket prices would be too high for them. and the people with deep pockets out there in LA,they wont support them either because they dont want the Raiders.
> 
> It was only the thugs that embraced them for the most part out there and they cant afford the ticket prices.
> 
> also you are forgetting that was WHY Al Davis moved the team back to Oakland was because he realised that was the biggest mistake he ever made was moving them out there because of the lack of fan support.
> 
> Matter of fact he even hinted he wanted to move them back to oakland after he had been out there for just a couple years saying just five years later or so that he really missed having the Raiders in oakland missing the loud roar of the crowds they had there in the bay area.
> 
> You wont find any Raider fans around the country and especially in LA passionate about the Raiders like they are in the bay area.
> 
> LA football fans have passion for ONLY THE RAMS.nobody else.they are passionate about their Rams the same way Oakland fans are about the Raiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree the passion is in Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as you can see from all the statistics i posted,.nobody in LA cared when the raiders won a superbowl out there the fact that the majority of the stadium was empty for their home opener the next year and someone here thinks the RAIDERS should go to LA over the Rams? comedy gold.
> 
> the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody in LA cared.
> 
> did you notice how i debunked it as well that nobody outside of st louis cares about the Rams? lol.
> 
> Yeah nobody outside of st louis cares,thats why LA TIMES polls  AS WELL AS nationwide polls conducted by ESPN showed that the Rams consistantly came in first with the Raiders always in second place far behind in second because nobody outside of st louis cares about the Rams going back to LA.
> 
> its actually just the opposite,nobody IN ST LOUIS cares about the Rams where outside of st louis,everyone around the country wants them back in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree the only ones that care about the Raiders are in Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah nobody in LA cared when the OAKLAND Raiders won a superbowl out there where in OAKLAND,the fans are so passionate about their team there that every one of their home games last year was sold out despite the fact they have had 13 consecutive losing seasons there.that is quite a devoted and passionate fanbase in the bay area.
> 
> If LA never supported the Raiders out there even when they won a superbowl,just think how empty that stadium would have been out there last year going into week 12 and not having won even ONE game?
> 
> Oakland proved they have very passionate devoted sports fans when the Warriors won the NBA championship.thousands lined the streets for the victory celebration they had.
> 
> can you imagine what the turnout would be for the Raiders in that city if the Raiders won a superbowl? It would be even bigger because the Raiders are the most popular sports team of the three teams in Oakland plus football is much bigger than basketball and baseball.
> 
> the oakland fans sell out all their football games each year despite having 13 consecutive losing seasons.If they won a superbowl out there in oakland,you sure as hell would not find a stadium for their home opener the next year 75% empty.
> 
> That was why Al Davis moved the Raiders back to oakland in the first place was because of how horrible the fan support was out there in LA with it being mostly thugs that embraced them out there.
Click to expand...

That is the whole reason to be a fan if you are not passionate about your team then go watch golf.


----------



## Toro

"The Toronto Rams"

I like the sound of that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Doesn't San Antonio already have a violent street gang of unrepentant thugs? What do they need the Raiders for?


----------



## The Irish Ram

I don't think some of these owners realize Just how attached fans are to their teams.  The Raiders belong in California, not Texas.  That is where their heart it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Irish Ram said:


> I don't think some of these owners realize Just how attached fans are to their teams.  The Raiders belong in California, not Texas.  That is where their heart it.



Not JUST in california though Irish Ram,they belong in Oakland.Not LA,not san antonio,OAKLAND. When the Raiders moved away to LA, they might as well have moved to Alaska as far as many Oakland residents were concerned.

when they left Oakland,they werent the Raiders anymore.they were the Raiders in NAME ONLY because their identity is OAKLAND. the name Raiders and Oakland go hand in hand together,they go hand in hand together like peanut butter and jelly.a teams identity is their city.thats what makes them who their team name is.

I am not even a Raiders fan but when they moved back to Oakland,I was happy about that because that is where they belong.that is their home.Everytime i heard the name LOS ANGELES Raiders it was like  It sounded like an arena football team or something.

sadly the NFL is run  by greed.we have all these selfish greedy owners who put their own personal interests ahead of the fans that support them.the NFL is a joke.if the Raiders were allowed to leave again,the NFL would be an even far greater of a joke than it already is.

I will be done with the NFL and  turn to college football and watch UCLA football games weekly if the Raiders are allowed to leave AGAIN..at least you know college teams are never going to leave their cities.

I am getting so sick of all these greedy selfish owners giving their fans the middle finger and being allowed to move anytime they want just because they dont get what they want.

The Rams belong in LA and the Raiders belong in Oakland.

Like I said,the Raiders belong in OAKLAND.Not LA,not san antonio,OAKLAND.period.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this post nails it.this billboard in oakland with a raiders jersey saying OAKLAND is home.

David H. Huerta - Photos from David H. Huerta s post in... Facebook


----------



## JakeStarkey

Having read everything carefully, I conclude

(1) angelenos would overwhelmingly take the Rams back many times over before the Raiders

(2) would embrace a Chargers and Raiders LA occupancy over the Raiders

(3) San Antonio, business and fans alike, would welcome the Raiders with widespread arms and hearts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JakeStarkey said:


> Having read everything carefully, I conclude
> 
> (1) angelenos would overwhelmingly take the Rams back many times over before the Raiders
> 
> (2) would embrace a Chargers and Raiders LA occupancy over the Raiders
> 
> (3) San Antonio, business and fans alike, would welcome the Raiders with widespread arms and hearts.



I agree with everything you posted ESPECIALLY with post # 1 obviously.

I have backed that up with statistics on this thread.

The only point I disagree with you on though is point # 2 and that is because there are no Charger fans in LA.

as much as I love the Chargers,I cant ignore the facts that there are far more Raider fans in LA than Charger fans. The Raiders have a limited fanbase in LA where the Chargers have ZERO fans in LA.

Matter of fact if you watch some of the Raider and Chargers games played in san diego over the years,its pretty much a home game for the Raiders.

Many of the Charger fans have said over the years in playing games against the Raiders in SD,that it always feels like a road game for them being played in Oakland.lol

Local polls and nationwide polls around the country back up your first point that  not just angelenos want the Rams back in LA over the Raiders but the entire country does as well.

In all the LA times polls that have been conducted of what team they would want to see the most come back to LA between the Raiders,Chargers,and Rams,the majority voted in favor for the Rams everytime.

Local polls in LA conducted had the Rams coming in first each time having 65% of the votes,the Raiders second each time with 30% of the votes,and the chargers dead last with 5% of the votes.

The Rams have a strong passionate fanbase in LA that badly want them back so you nailed it in point # 1. 

The Raiders have a fanbase in LA as well but it is very  limited.It consists mostly of thugs.the majority of fans that embraced them in LA were mostly thugs,thats why they will never be allowed by the city to come back to LA.

The Chargers? they have no fans in LA whatsoever.
The NFL'S return to LA  will be successful if it is ONLY THE RAMS.these idiots in the NFL just dont get it that LA wont support two teams like new york does.

when the Raiders were in LA,that hurt the Rams fanbase. The NFL is a bunch of hypocrites,they say they want to make sure and get it right when bringing a team back to LA.yet they will have royally screwed it up if they bring TWO teams to LA.thats not getting it right,thats fucking it up.

It should be the Rams and the RAMS ONLY.the Rams belong in LA,chargers in san diego and MOST importantly RAIDERS belong in OAKLAND.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

So long, Snake... whether you liked or loathed the Oakland Raiders, you had to admit that Ken Stabler was the embodiment of cool... he played hard and he partied hard... the quintessential leader of the classic 1970's Silver and Black... RIP 1945-2015
(In this picture, the Snake led the defending Super Bowl champion Raiders to face the Rams in the Coliseum on December 4, 1977)

ahh the good old days.thats the way  it should have ALWAYS been.LOS ANGELES Rams vs OAKLAND Raiders.

the key word in that paragraph being "OAKLAND" Raiders.


----------



## JakeStarkey

San Antonio will happily embrace the dysfunctional Raiders as its own.

They would take the Athletics as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JakeStarkey said:


> San Antonio will happily embrace the dysfunctional Raiders as its own.
> 
> They would take the Athletics as well.




yeah you're probably right.SA would at least embrace the Raiders unlike LA.

 The A'S if they move,will at LEAST be close to them in san jose.thats where we keep hearing if they leave,thats where it will be so they would at least still stay in california.

I would not like that if they left.the bay area is the identity of both the A'S and Raiders. If the warriors left,I could live with that because they at least would still be in the bay area.

Dont care about basketball so i really dont care if they leave but it would be stupid if they did. the 49ers are already finding out how stupid it was for them to leave the bay are,they are the san francisco 49ers in name only now playing in santa clara.

the 49ers are now discovering how stupid it was for them to leave the bay area because up in santa clara where they play now,most the fans that attend those games are business suites who are not passionate about the team.

they are like the Raider fans in LA were.the crowds in LA never got loud and vocal about the Raiders.that was why Davis moved them back to Oakland because he mentioned after being in LA for a few years,he missed the loud roar of the crowds that were in Oakland.there was never a home field advantage for the Raiders in LA the fact nobody in LA cared about the Raiders.

The 49er fans that supported them in san fran,had passion for their team and supported them well.Up in santa clara,they dont have passionate loud fans there.

they are business suits who leave after halftime and never come back to the game until the middle of the 4th quarter because they are too busy doing their own business deals on cell phones and dont care about the game.

I think the Raiders would do well in the beginning in san antonio with fans ready to embrace them there but if they had 13 consecutive losing seasons out there like they have had the last 13 years,i seriously doubt they would be loyal to them and sell out all their home games like they did in oakland last year.oakland has the most loyal fans in the world.

I will have had it with baseball and football if Oakland ever loses the Raiders OR the A'S.their identity is in oakland.


----------



## JakeStarkey

San Antone investors would not hesitate to spend money.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Listened to fred roggins radio show in LA the other day in anybody who STILL thinks the Raiders are going back to LA after all this time is an idiot.

He said on the show what i have been saying since day one this-Yes LA has great fans that are Raider fans here in LA and there are a very good portion of them here ,but they wont get any sponsorship from the corporations or businesses here..The corporations that would put up the money to sponsor them wont do that,they would have to change their colors and rebrand the image entirely.It didnt work out here before when they were here so why would it now?


----------



## JakeStarkey

They will become the San Antonio Raiders of Dallas in two years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Im not so sure about that.Roggin also said on the the show that even though Davis has said he doesnt want to share Levi stadium with the 49ers,just because he doesnt WANT to share with them,doesnt mean he wont have to do so.He said that the NFL may tell him if you cant get something done in oakland,then share Levi Stadium with the 49ers.

Remember,that was what the NFL wanted Davis to do in the first place but he said he doesnt want to do that.But just because he doesnt want to,doesnt mean he wont.

He may have no choice in the end.I think the NFL doesnt want to  lose that bay area rivalry and seeing how things are not getting done in oakland,the NFL would rather have them sharing Levi stadium than seeing them move again because the NFL will have become a circus with them moving again.

also Davis is not like his father Al.Who had the money,power and influence to sue the NFL to move to LA.If the NFL does not give Davis the votes to move which i doubt they will,then Davis will have no choice other than to share Levi stadium with the niners because he doesnt have the power,influence,or money like his father did to sue the NFL for a long winded court battle in court.He is poor as far as owners go.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

More news coming out on the raiders possible move to SA.

City Manager Sheryl Sculley said San Antonio has captured NFL s attention - San Antonio Business Journal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this writer here is one of the few media people other than fred roggin  who knows what he is talking about..

He is saying what i been saying all along,that the Raiders wont get corporate sponsorship in LA from the corporations to put up the money for them and that a davis owned raiders team is not wanted by the owners in LA.


Lowell Cohn: Raiders not going to LA, and here's why

what WILL happen is the raiders will either do what davis does not want to do and share levi stadium with the niners in the end or end up in san antonio.I am going with the former because I dont believe the owners want to lose that bay area rivalry with the raiders and 49ers again.remember they did not want the raiders to leave the bay area in the first place,they were forced to when al sued the league to move them which is why they wont be allowed back into LA again because the owners are sore at the davis family for suing the league.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I live in the bay area! Raider President Marc Badain met with Oakland city officials! They went over designs for new Oakland stadium! That right there shows Rams are getting LA!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

crossing my fingers this works out for oakland.

Coliseum City Investor Reveals Plans To Keep Oakland's 3 Pro Sports Teams In Town


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the raiders might  not move to san antonio after alll.They arent moving to LA.people who think that need to get off the crack they are smoking.

here is why it would be absurd to think they are moving.WHY build a brand new practice facility and spend all that money on it if you are leaving for LA next year?

Raiders Team Activity - August 25, 2015


----------



## LA RAM FAN

key word FEASIBLE.

New Raiders Stadium in Oakland Feasible: Developer


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ahh the good old days.

Timeline Photos - Save Oakland Raiders | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I think the City is noticing that Mark Davis does not have the final say and Mama Davis does. It is already obvious that the Raiders are stuck in Oakland whether Mark Davis wants to seriously or not. He has not made any true commitment to anywhere not even Carson. Stan Kroenke and the L.A. Rams pretty much is destroying his undercover wishes to move to SoCal. How? Stan Kroenke is building the L.A. Rams stadium in Inglewood in December regardless what the NFL says. Let's be realistic folks, the NFL is not going to say the L.A. Rams can't play a game if they leave without a majority vote by the owners approval. The L.A. market has a lot of L.A. Rams fans to bring in capital and they don't want to miss out on that. So due to Mark Davis has not reached out to Stan Kroenke to be a tenant, he and his mama are not going to say let's not play anywhere until a new stadium is up somewhere else. Even a 2nd grader can see that they are going to remain in Oakland no matter if no deal was done with Kephart, the City and County not willing to pay for $500 million of tax payers money, and the Davis family has no more money to relocate or pay for a stadium. ‪#‎stayinoakland‬ ‪#‎oaklandishome‬

http://www.bizjournals.com/…/oakland-raiders-coliseum-city-…


----------



## my2¢

With the Rams vacating St Louis why not the Raiders filling that void?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my2¢ said:


> With the Rams vacating St Louis why not the Raiders filling that void?



The Raiders are too smart to do that.They are not going to move to a city that has lost two pro football teams because the fans wont support them.

stank louis is a baseball and hockey town,they support the cardinals and the blues very well there but they dont care about football at all down there.

they are bandwagon fans,they wont support them when they are losing,only when they are winning.the proof is in the pudding.they did not even want the Rams to begin with in the first place.

the first four years the Rams were there when they were god awful and horrible,that place was half empty all the time.wasnt till kurt warner and marshall faulk came along and took them to the superbowl and started winning that they showed up.the last 13 years that they have been horrible,that place is back to being mostly empty again.

they like to use the excuse that the play has been so horrible on the field the last several years for the poor attendance but look at the oakland fans,the raiders have been equally as terrible on the field for the same period of time yet just like last season,they have sold out all their games,they got loyal passionate fans in oakland who care  about the raiders and THEY support them win or lose.

they are like the chicago cubs fans,very loyal and passionate about their team.The Cubs have suffered for decades.even when they are in dead last in their division with the worst record in the major leagues,they sell out all their games every year.they are the most loyal fans in the world you will ever find,so are the oakland fans which is why unlike stank louis,they dont deserve to lose their team and deserve to keep them.

Rams fans in LA and Raider fans in Oakland have the same passion for their teams that stank louis does not.Raider fans in LA never even cared about the Raiders there even when they were winning which is why they should stay in oakland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

speaking of the raiders this is very good news.

this is from someone i know who posted this below.

I live in the bay area.Raiders and Oakland are meeting two times this week! I hear about stadium designs and a new financial plan they like.


----------



## my2¢

9/11 inside job said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the Rams vacating St Louis why not the Raiders filling that void?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Raiders are too smart to do that. They are not going to move to a city that has lost two pro football teams because the fans wont support them.
Click to expand...

 
And tell us exactly what are the Mt Davis tarps?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my2¢ said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the Rams vacating St Louis why not the Raiders filling that void?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Raiders are too smart to do that. They are not going to move to a city that has lost two pro football teams because the fans wont support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And tell us exactly what are the Mt Davis tarps?
Click to expand...


what you never hear from the mainstream media,i mean LAMESTREAM media,is that those tarps were put up for two reasons.
1.The Mt Davis seats were horrible  to begin with.the view of the field was terrible from there.
2.most importantly though is even despite that,fans would still purchase tickets there for games and they would always sell out AFTER they lowered the ticket prices.

In the beginning the ticket prices for those seats were so rediculously high there that you did not have many people there purchasing those seats.Once they lowered the ticket prices though however and made them much more reasonable for the average joe to afford,they sold out all the time. I know this for a fact to be true because i know raider fans that live in the bay area.

they then got stupid again and became morons having the mindset of -"hey they are buying the seats and selling out,lets jack the prices up some."

so after not learning before from their previous boneheaded mistake,they jacked them up again   and had lots of empty seats again.

so the tarps were put on not because they did not support them but because the idiots running the stadium decided to jack up the prices again making it too expensive for the average joe to afford.

they have sold out every home game this year as they did last year.unlike stank louis,they have passionate fans there who when you dont jack up the prices so rediclous for the average joe to afford,they sell out. just watch a raiders home game sometime and forget about the mt davis seats,you will see a sold out stadium everytime.no empty seats.

watch a rams game and you will see many empty seats even in the lower level and half the fans are always  from the opposing team.

thats why you can take it to the bank and believe it to be true when mark davis has said-st louis is not an option for us as an NFL city.It doesnt fit the raider brand.

both the raiders and chargers have had a HUGE INCREASE in season ticket sales this year.Guess what the Rams have in dogpatch USA? they had a 30% DROPOFF in season ticket sales there 

its pretty much a ghost town in that dump there for games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is good news for Oakland fans if this is true.It means san antonio the only option that was ever realistic, "carson was always a hoax." that its off the table as well.

According to latest murmurs Mark Davis and the Oakland Raiders are to sign a 2-year lease extension at O.co Coliseum if that happens and if this is true this is what it will effect:
NFL to LA:
It effectively eliminates the Raiders as a LA relocation candidate because a lease extension means they have to stay for 2 years at O.co and because the Raiders are wanting a new stadium in Oakland therefore the Raiders won't be relocating anytime soon.
Carson (Los Angeles Stadium) proposal:
It could mean the Raiders drop out of the Los Angeles Stadium proposal leaving the San Diego Chargers (one of the teams part of the proposal) as the only team part of the Carson proposal, It could also mean the Carson proposal falls apart.
Relocation candidates:
As said earlier a 2-year extension at O.co Coliseum by the Raiders means the team is effectively eliminated as a relocation candidate because they would be working on a new stadium in Oakland because of this, it also leaves only 2 Los Angeles relocation candidates, the Chargers and Rams.
The team:
Raiders signing a 2-year lease extension means the team is staying in Oakland for the next 2 years effectively eliminating Los Angeles and San Antonio as possible locations for the team.
The Chargers:
The Raiders are currently partners with the Chargers on the Los Angeles Stadium proposal, the Oakland Raiders signing a 2-year lease extension at O.co Coliseum means team isn't relocating because they would be wanting to negotiate a new stadium in Oakland, it leaves the Chargers as the only team attached to the Carson project (which could mean the proposal falls apart), alternatively the Chargers could team up with the Rams to share a stadium in Inglewood in case if the Raiders stay in Oakland or do it alone in Carson.
The Rams:
The St. Louis Rams (one of the three teams looking at relocation) want to leave their current city (St. Louis) for Los Angeles and currently on a year-to-year lease at the Edward Jones Dome (current home of the team), the Raiders staying put in Oakland and signing a 2-year lease extension at their current home means the Rams are one of the two teams (along with the Chargers) looking at relocation, it also opens the door for the Chargers and Rams to share a stadium in Inglewoood, California and makes a Rams move to Los Angeles more likely because there wouldn't be another team looking at relocation and standing in their way, so either the Rams are going to be one of the teams in L.A. along with the Chargers or the Rams are going to be the only team in Los Angeles.
Possible relocation to San Antonio:
It means the Raiders won't be relocating to San Antonio and San Antonio would not have a NFL team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here is the other reason why the Raiders wont be moving to LA.

Mark Davis’ main realistic objective is get further financial assistance from the league out of this whole LA relocation saga. There is little doubt that the Rams has the most legacy in LA and has the broadest appeal in that market. In addition, it has a very deep pocketed owner. The NFL wants a potential broad based marquee franchise in LA and Rams appears to have the most resources to take the team in that direction. The Inglewood project is also seen as superior as well. That is why the talks of the Rams teaming up with the Charges has been gaining momentum. Having three teams in SoCal is such a relatively short time frame seems unlikely from an economic perspective. Ideally, two teams in SoCal and two teams in NorCal as they’re the nation’s second and third largest markets respectively. What is sometimes overlooked that the he Bay Area is one of the very few markets that can accommodate two NFL teams (especially given the Raiders and Niners historical roots in the area). It is among the largest in terms of population. It certainly has the economics as it is the third largest metro area in total GDP and on average the wealthiest major metro area in the country. Corp sponsorship potential is also robust. Thanks to Silicon Valley, it has the second most fortune 500 companies based there after the NY area. That is why of the three teams (Rams, Chargers and Raiders), only the Raiders have openly said they prefer to stay if they can get a stadium deal done. If the Rams move back to LA, than the Chargers will obviously continue to be in the SoCal market regardless if is in SD or LA. Another obstacle for the Raiders is that the league (Roger Goodell has alluded to in the past) feels that there is already a viable potential stadium solution for the Raiders in its home market with the brand new Levis stadium (when it was constructed, the NFL specifically mandated that it can accommodate two home teams). From that perspective, the Chargers are more in need of a stadium solution than the Raiders. The NFL will likely provide further financial assistance (from the Rams relocation money) to the Raiders in trying to get a stadium done in O.co (could also involve 3rd party or minority investor, perhaps this SunCal developer mentioned in this article) or incentivize the Raiders to work out a "temporary" deal with the Niners in Levis until it settles on a permanent solution in the Bay Area. Ultimately, it'll be the Rams in LA, Chargers in SD or join the Rams in Inglewood, and the Raiders get a deal done in O.co.


----------



## my2¢

I would think Oakland would be far more interested in keeping the A's than Raiders simply based on MLB's 81 home games versus 8 regular plus 2 practice games for the NFL.  How do you read situation?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my2¢ said:


> I would think Oakland would be far more interested in keeping the A's than Raiders simply based on MLB's 81 home games versus 8 regular plus 2 practice games for the NFL.  How do you read situation?



good point.thats a good question to pose.

the national media tries to paint the picture that it would be more beneficial for Oakland to keep the A's over the Raiders because of that reason you mentioned however thats not neccessarily true.

the reason being is that nobody outside of Oakland cares about the A's where thats not the case with the Raiders at all.the Raiders are coined Raider Nation because they are right up there with the cowboys as being the most popular team around the country in the NFL plus football is so much bigger than baseball now as opposed to 20 to 30 years ago.

the Raiders have a national following so people from all over the country want to come to Oakland to see a Raiders game so the city would actually benefit more by keeping the Raiders over the A's with the tourism and all if they had to choose.  If you have an hour or so to spare you might want to listen to this Raider podcast here.this Raider fan covers that in more depth than I did.

Tuck Rule - Raiders Podcast


The good news is it looks like Oakland will keep both of them because the A'S tried to move to san jose not too long ago but the courts ruled they could not.

Anti trust laws are very strict in baseball which is why you dont see baseball teams move anymore these days. Unfortunatley for fans of the NFL,NFL antitrust laws are different than they are in MLB so  thats why you see a lot of teams in the NFL moving all the time.

here is the good news for oakland fans though below.this was posted by an Oakland fan.

"I live in the bay area.Raiders and Oakland are meeting two times this week! I hear about stadium designs and a new financial plan they like."

What Oakland should do is since the warriors appear to be out the door headed for san fran is demolish orecle arena and build the A'S their new stadium there. while they tear down the stadium where the A's and Raiders play,the Raiders could use Levi stadium as a temp site while waiting for their new stadium.

I would like to see Oakland be able to keep all three of their teams but since the warriors appear to be out the door after this season headed for SF,they could at least keep the Raiders and A's. that would be the best thing to do I believe because from what i have heard,thats how a lot of oakland sports fans feel as well.They naturally dont want the warriors to leave but they could live with that.

The A's and Raiders they would be very hearttbroken over if they had to go though.thats seems to be the best solution IMO.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

very good video.
the proof is in the pudding in this video,that the fans in oakland always pack them in unlike in LA.
SAME IN THIS VIDEO BELOW.

oh and the proof is in the pudding as well that the raiders were never embraced in LA like they were in Oakland.you can see from watching this video below ,footage of a game played in oakland in the 70's and that stadium is packed sold out,then they show footage of a game played in LA and that place is half empty against their division rival the denver broncos no less.


the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the very next year for their home opener,they only drew a crowd of just 46,269.

What was the crowd numbers for the Rams that same year for their home opener? 65,403. pretty impressive since that dump in Anaheim stadium they played in was a baseball stadium and many attending were standing room only because it was only a 62,000 seating capacity.

The OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody cared.

Plus Dan Dierdorf said a couple of months ago that in his entire career as a broadcaster for monday night football games from 1987 to 1994, the NFL never once had the Raiders play a home game because of the fact they never drew well out there in LA and had a half empty stadium all the time so all their monday night games were always televised on the road.

Meanwhile the Rams on the other hand,had MANY home games in LA televised throughout the 70's and 80's.

so lets see here.The Rams who have led in all polls both locally in LA and around the country from the LA TIMES polls and in a ESPN poll,consistantly show the majority have voted in favor of the Rams over the Raiders, The Rams had a sold out crowd capacity of 65,403 for their home opener the year the Raiders won their superbowl out there in LA,The Raiders on the other hand,even though they won the superbowl out there in LA the previous year,only drew a pitiful capacity crowd of 46,269 for THEIR home opener,never could get a home game televised in the 80's or 90's when they were there,and YOUR trying to tell us nobody outside st louis cares about the Rams and the NFL would be better with the RAIDERS in LA? comedy gold from you as always

LA football fans have passion for ONLY THE RAMS.nobody else.they are passionate about their Rams the same way Oakland fans are about the Raiders.


Lets see the Raiders had horrible fan support out there in LA even the year they won the superbowl never getting any home games televised because of that,They could not get any fans to put their butts in the seats in LA in a year after they won the superbowl out there.

If the fans would not even support the Raiders out there when they were good,WHY would they go and support them when they are terrible like they have been the last 15 years or so? 

The LA FANS would NEVER be dedicated like the oakland fans are who sat through a driving rainstorm in a game played on a thursday night this past season selling that game out no less as well as selling out EVERY home game this year despite the fact they have been horrible the past 13 years and despite the fact that was late in the season and had not won a single game all year long.

the LA fans wouldnt even support the Raiders out there the year after they won the superbowl,they sure as hell wouldnt sell out their games like oakland did this year after having 13 consecutive LOSING seasons and they sure as hell would not sit through a driving cold rainstorm on a thursday night like the oakland fans did.

The Rams yes,but not the Raiders.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> very good video.
> the proof is in the pudding in this video,that the fans in oakland always pack them in unlike in LA.
> SAME IN THIS VIDEO BELOW.
> 
> oh and the proof is in the pudding as well that the raiders were never embraced in LA like they were in Oakland.you can see from watching this video below ,footage of a game played in oakland in the 70's and that stadium is packed sold out,then they show footage of a game played in LA and that place is half empty against their division rival the denver broncos no less.
> 
> 
> the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the very next year for their home opener,they only drew a crowd of just 46,269.
> 
> What was the crowd numbers for the Rams that same year for their home opener? 65,403. pretty impressive since that dump in Anaheim stadium they played in was a baseball stadium and many attending were standing room only because it was only a 62,000 seating capacity.
> 
> The OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody cared.
> 
> Plus Dan Dierdorf said a couple of months ago that in his entire career as a broadcaster for monday night football games from 1987 to 1994, the NFL never once had the Raiders play a home game because of the fact they never drew well out there in LA and had a half empty stadium all the time so all their monday night games were always televised on the road.
> 
> Meanwhile the Rams on the other hand,had MANY home games in LA televised throughout the 70's and 80's.
> 
> so lets see here.The Rams who have led in all polls both locally in LA and around the country from the LA TIMES polls and in a ESPN poll,consistantly show the majority have voted in favor of the Rams over the Raiders, The Rams had a sold out crowd capacity of 65,403 for their home opener the year the Raiders won their superbowl out there in LA,The Raiders on the other hand,even though they won the superbowl out there in LA the previous year,only drew a pitiful capacity crowd of 46,269 for THEIR home opener,never could get a home game televised in the 80's or 90's when they were there,and YOUR trying to tell us nobody outside st louis cares about the Rams and the NFL would be better with the RAIDERS in LA? comedy gold from you as always
> 
> LA football fans have passion for ONLY THE RAMS.nobody else.they are passionate about their Rams the same way Oakland fans are about the Raiders.
> 
> 
> Lets see the Raiders had horrible fan support out there in LA even the year they won the superbowl never getting any home games televised because of that,They could not get any fans to put their butts in the seats in LA in a year after they won the superbowl out there.
> 
> If the fans would not even support the Raiders out there when they were good,WHY would they go and support them when they are terrible like they have been the last 15 years or so?
> 
> The LA FANS would NEVER be dedicated like the oakland fans are who sat through a driving rainstorm in a game played on a thursday night this past season selling that game out no less as well as selling out EVERY home game this year despite the fact they have been horrible the past 13 years and despite the fact that was late in the season and had not won a single game all year long.
> 
> the LA fans wouldnt even support the Raiders out there the year after they won the superbowl,they sure as hell wouldnt sell out their games like oakland did this year after having 13 consecutive LOSING seasons and they sure as hell would not sit through a driving cold rainstorm on a thursday night like the oakland fans did.
> 
> The Rams yes,but not the Raiders.


I saw the videos and to me that is what a team deserves fans who cheer on. I have seen that from old film and it seems a move would make it happen again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

some new great important stuff out now.things that occured last night in the town hall meeting in oakland.

Raider fans show NFL love, not thugs


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Keep the Raiders in Oakland shared a link. - Keep the Raiders in Oakland | Facebook

It's was great to be at the Oakland Paramount today withThe Oakland Raidersfans that feel the same passion for my home team. I thank each and everyone of you for attending and addressing your opinions directly to the NFL, Libby Schaff, and Mark Davis.

We all provided valuable information that they may not see from a fans point of view. Positive feedback that was given to them certainly didn't fall on deaf ears to get this deal done in Oakland, California.

Some thought thiswas a "pony or dog show" or whatever pessimists were trying to discourage everyone to believe. But we took charge at making statements that they either had a hard time answering, had to research more, or assisted and provided them the answers that they had no knowledge of knowing.

The greatest part of the meeting is to see leaders of the City of Oakland, and Mark Davis present for the entire meeting, and it made me even change a lot of what I even planned to say in my speech.

However, as I mentioned I hope that this is a sign that they are going to communicate personally with each other without counting on others to seal the deal. When everyone has the same mission to Stay in Oakland there is a time that all parties must prove what the stand for.

Oakland, Ca is the only option for the Raiders that the NFL has, and they better not forget it when we are willing to invest what we can.

HAPPY HALLOWEEN.
Keep the Raiders in Oakland's Photos - Keep the Raiders in Oakland | Facebook

Keep the Raiders in Oakland's Photos - Keep the Raiders in Oakland | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RAW: Raiders fans make impassioned plea to keep the team in Oakland


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RAW: Raiders fans make impassioned plea to keep the team in Oakland


RAW: Raiders fans make impassioned plea to keep the team in Oakland


RAW: Raiders fans make impassioned plea to keep the team in Oakland

RAW: Raiders fans make impassioned plea to keep the team in Oakland

Davis, Schaaf, Grubman talk Raiders stadium, 'It's not over here'


Photos: NFL officials hold meeting about Raiders' move


Loyal Raiders fans are heard by NFL executives, owner Mark Davis in Oakland


Raiders fans plead with NFL execs to keep team in Oakland

GREAT PIC OF LIBBY SCHIFF.

https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/580145768029286400/DUSrk3Gp.jpg


----------



## LA RAM FAN

FULL VIDEO.THREE HOURS.

Oakland Town Hall Meeting - NFL Videos


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chad, Joe & Lo Hour 3 October 30th 2015


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

great to hear and LA RAIDER fan saying the Raiders need to stay in oakland.

TOUT | Raiders fans wait to get in at the Paramount Theatre in Oakland for a NFL meeting about the team potential move to LA #RaidersTownHall

It's was great to be at the Oakland Paramount today with The Oakland Raiders fans that feel the same passion for my home team. I thank each and everyone of you for attending and addressing your opinions directly to the NFL, Libby Schaff, and Mark Davis.
We all provided valuable information that they may not see from a fans point of view. Positive feedback that was given to them certainly didn't fall on deaf ears to get this deal done in Oakland, California.
Some thought this was a "pony or dog show" or whatever pessimists were trying to discourage everyone to believe. But we took charge at making statements that they either had a hard time answering, had to research more, or assisted and provided them the answers that they had no knowledge of knowing.
The greatest part of the meeting is to see leaders of the City of Oakland, and Mark Davis present for the entire meeting, and it made me even change a lot of what I even planned to say in my speech.
However, as I mentioned I hope that this is a sign that they are going to communicate personally with each other without counting on others to seal the deal. When everyone has the same mission to Stay in Oakland there is a time that all parties must prove what the stand for.
Oakland, Ca is the only option for the Raiders that the NFL has, and they better not forget it when we are willing to invest what we can.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cool.

Timeline Photos - Keep the Raiders in Oakland | Facebook

Oakland Raiders fans ask owner and NFL not to move football team at town hall meeting

Andy Furillo: Raiders fans get hearing, others will get money


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Despite the Raiders’ wanderlust, Oakland may hold the best cards in this game. Local officials tell us team owner*Mark Davis*doesn’t have the votes at this point for a move — and that if anyone goes to Los Angeles, it will be the Rams or Chargers.


Oakland mayor trying to put together new stadium deal for Raiders

Can crowdfunding keep Raiders in Oakland?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

FINALLY the media telling the story how it REALLY is on the Raiders chances being dim to move back to LA.

It’s unclear whether a return to Los Angeles is worth another legal entanglement if Davis doesn’t have the 24 votes he needs, Matheson said. Suing the league again could cost the Raiders tens of millions of dollars and years of delay, which would ultimately make the move far less enticing, Matheson said.

“The harder it is for them to move, the less advantageous Los Angeles becomes,” he said. A Raiders spokeswoman did not answer requests for comment.

Yet if the Raiders’ Los Angeles bid doesn’t pan out, that doesn’t mean the team will stay in Oakland, said Stanford University sports economist Roger Noll, who believes Kroenke will get approval to move the Rams to Los Angeles, leaving a hole in St. Louis — along with $390 million for a new stadium.

“That’s not enough to keep the Rams,” Noll pointed out. “But it is enough to get the Raiders.”
Oakland wants to keep Raiders – but not at any price


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cheers to Boomer.The Raiders belong in Oakland and are the OAKLAND Raiders.


_To me, the San Diego Chargers are the *San Diego* Chargers. The Oakland Raiders — even when I played they were the L.A. Raiders and played at the L.A. Coliseum, I remember those days — but there’s something gritty, special, whatever you want to say, about the Raiders representing the city of Oakland. That’s where they belong, that’s who they are. I hate the fact that we continue to move these teams around. How about some expansion teams? That would be great. _
Boomer Esiason: I hate that we continue to move NFL teams around. How about some expansion teams?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bodecea said:


> Raiders are gonna suck no matter where they run to.


which is they WHY they will stay in OAKLAND is because the NFL wants a team that will succeed and Mark Davis doesnt know crap about football.He does not have the passion and knowledge of football like his father did.wont matter if they go to LA,as long as Mark Davis is the owner,it dont matter where they play,they will always suck.


----------



## Toro

9/11 inside job 

Since you posted on my wall, I thought I'd respond - I don't care one way or the other who goes to LA.

You should see a psychiatrist.  I'm not kidding.  Your obsession over this isn't normal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job
> 
> Since you posted on my wall, I thought I'd respond - I don't care one way or the other who goes to LA.
> 
> You should see a psychiatrist.  I'm not kidding.  Your obsession over this isn't normal.



I'll see a psychiatrist about this when you see one to tell them the truth scares you that  9/11 was an inside job and you cant deal with it.

as soon as YOU see these 2 psychologists in these 2 videos here  to deal with your fear and denial that 9/11 was an inside job,I'll listen to a troll like you who closes his eyes and covers his ears to videos cause the truth on the event scares him so much to deal with like THATS normal?. your one to talk

oh and IM not kidding either,you along with many thousands of other americans need help from these people you are so much in denial with reality.

funny that you think being afraid to look at videos IS normal. 



Oh and I do admit and dont deny that I have an obsession over this no doubt,thats obvious,however MY obsession over it is a healthy one because i have a passion for it.

also I am not the only one who has an obsession over it,thousands of other LA RAM fans at this LOS ANGELES RAMS  message board i post at have the same obsession i do so you might tell them that as well. they have the same passion and obsession over this same as me.


----------



## Toro

Dude, I'm not kidding. 

Your behavior isn't normal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Dude, I'm not kidding.
> 
> Your behavior isn't normal.


again go and tell the THOUSANDS of other LA Rams at that LOS ANGELES message board i post at who have the same obsession over it as I do.lol

.and again,your one to talk,someone who is afraid to look at videos cause the truth scares him about 9/11. I am not kidding either,YOU need to see those phychiatrists over your denial on that event as do so many others.

oh dont worry,i had you on ignore for the last several months since you cowardly run off with your tail between your legs everytime you cant counter my videos of facts that 9/11 was an inside job the fatc you REFUSE to look at them  so you wont be hearing from me again on this.

i just took you off since this is a topic about SPORTS,i had hopes you wouldnt be afaid to debate the way you are afraid to look at facts on 9/11 but since as always,you cant even debate me in sports either and your not even going to talk about the topic,then back to ignore.

as always,you show you have no logic and common sense,if you did not care,you never should have come on here in the first place and post.i countered your bs as always and just as you always do,you ran off knowing you were proven wrong as I always prove you wrong.

by troll,back to ignore.

thank god the ignore button exists.


----------



## Toro

Then please put me on Ignore and stop posting on my wall. 

And seek help.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^ 

thats what i always do with trolls i have on ignore toto so you can see i wasnt kidding when i said i had you on ignore for several months and that you are indeed back to ignore again.as always,your too arrogant to admit when you have been proven wrong and wont even discuss the topic so i put trolls like that on ignore and did not read your last drivel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

getting back to the topic of the thread that got highjacked by a troll.-

Alameda County negotiating with Oakland to pay off Coliseum debt


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This poster makes complete sense below.

  This is why I think Davis' flirtation with SA is just a ploy. Jerry Jones would never lay down and let a team move into an area that he considers "Cowboys territory". Plus, Bob McNair would back him up, as there are probably more than a few Texans fans in the area, too. I can't see any way these two wouldn't be able to rally enough owners to block such a move. Ironically, Jones supports Kroenke on the grounds that he wants NFL owners to be able to do whatever they want with their teams. So in a way, Davis threatening to move the Raiders into the Cowboys' backyard is a way to call Jones out on his hypocrisy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dr.Death Show Online Radio by drdeath26


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey Dr.Death, how do you feel about the news that Davis has a mystery investor that is will to help move to L.A. My beef is why hasn't Davis put the effort here in Oakland like he's doing down there. Great video by the way.

Coming up tonight at 8pm on the Dr.Death show! What is the Raiders biggest weakness? What do I make of Disney's Bob Iger coming on to the Carson project? what does that mean for the Raiders staying in Oakland? Is it time to give Mayor Schaff credit? all these topics coming up!Captain Jack!(sparrow)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I was asked on a St.Louis radio station if I would follow the Raiders if they moved to St.Louis. I responded no I wouldn't,now I've bee personally attacked and I'll respond to critics today at 3pm you'll want to hear thisCarr'ved up


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is the link to the interview I did with the St.Louis radio station. I'll elaborate on my podcast today at 3pm[URL='http://www.insidestl.com/insideSTLcom/RadioShows/FeatureInterviews/tabid/339/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/19561/Raiders-Superfan-Dr-Death-Chats-with-The-Morning-After.aspx']http://www.insidestl.com/…/Raiders-Superfan-Dr-Death-Chats-……[/URL]



If you were NFL commissioner for a day what would you change immediately ? I want to hear from you today 3pm pacific 347-884-8091http://www.blogtalkradio.com/drdeath26/2015/11/25/carrved-up


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AANNNDDD WE’RE LIVE! If you were NFL commish for the day what would you do immediately ?Carr'ved up


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ou can call in 347-884-8091 to chime in listen in on the link below and check me out live on periscope @ 26dreathStraight Outta Time








coming up tonight at 7 pacific talking NFL relocation where will the Raiders play in 2016? should you be worried?Straight Outta Time


Coming up next,am I just a city fan because I won’t follow the Raiders if they moved?Carr'ved up


----------



## Preacher

9/11 inside job said:


> This could all mean nothing of course since The Vikings and saints at one time were talking about moving there as well for many years only to see that it was all talk.But this is the Davis family we are talking about though so you cant put anything past them.No reason to believe that Mark isnt an apple that did not fall far from the tree,someone who would put the stadium first ahead of the fans.No reason to believe he is one of those owners like The Rooney family who owns the steelers.a family that values the fans and would never move their franchise to another city.
> 
> I of course would much rather see the Raiders stay in Oakland but if they moved,I wouldnt feel too bad.I would have to laugh and say to the Raider fans -How does it feel to have on the wrong shoe now? The Raider fans for the first time would feel the suffering I have for the past 20 years when i lost interest in the NFL when my Rams moved to the midwest.
> 
> The Raider fans have never really had to suffer like fans of the Rams in LA have since when they moved,it was at least still in the same state just like 300 miles down the road so Oakland fans could just travel there and it was like going over the hill and back for them on their flight there.
> 
> If they move to San Antonio,those raider fans in california will know the suffering myself and LA fans of the Rams went through when they left for the midwest.
> 
> The Raiders will indeed be the joke of the NFL thanks to the Davis family if they relocate again.its one thing to right a wrong like Al Davis did moving them back to Oakland because thats where they rightfully belong,that being their birthplace and everything. I would find it hard to believe  that the majority of the owners would approve the move though which is required for a team to relocate because the NFL would indeed be a joke letting a team move a THIRD time in so many years. so I sure hope the owners do the right thing and veto the move personally.
> 
> The one thing against Davis as well besides that is that its much tougher now for teams to relocate than it was back then in the 90's.after the cleveland browns moved,the NFL got wise and toughed up specific rules and requirements that teams  have to pass now  to be able to do so.guidelines that are much more strict than what existed back then.
> 
> S.A. may be home of Los Raiders - San Antonio Express-News


Awesome. Texas will then have the 2 thuggest teams in the league! Also happen to be 2 teams I hate! Dallas and "San Antonio"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Odium said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> This could all mean nothing of course since The Vikings and saints at one time were talking about moving there as well for many years only to see that it was all talk.But this is the Davis family we are talking about though so you cant put anything past them.No reason to believe that Mark isnt an apple that did not fall far from the tree,someone who would put the stadium first ahead of the fans.No reason to believe he is one of those owners like The Rooney family who owns the steelers.a family that values the fans and would never move their franchise to another city.
> 
> I of course would much rather see the Raiders stay in Oakland but if they moved,I wouldnt feel too bad.I would have to laugh and say to the Raider fans -How does it feel to have on the wrong shoe now? The Raider fans for the first time would feel the suffering I have for the past 20 years when i lost interest in the NFL when my Rams moved to the midwest.
> 
> The Raider fans have never really had to suffer like fans of the Rams in LA have since when they moved,it was at least still in the same state just like 300 miles down the road so Oakland fans could just travel there and it was like going over the hill and back for them on their flight there.
> 
> If they move to San Antonio,those raider fans in california will know the suffering myself and LA fans of the Rams went through when they left for the midwest.
> 
> The Raiders will indeed be the joke of the NFL thanks to the Davis family if they relocate again.its one thing to right a wrong like Al Davis did moving them back to Oakland because thats where they rightfully belong,that being their birthplace and everything. I would find it hard to believe  that the majority of the owners would approve the move though which is required for a team to relocate because the NFL would indeed be a joke letting a team move a THIRD time in so many years. so I sure hope the owners do the right thing and veto the move personally.
> 
> The one thing against Davis as well besides that is that its much tougher now for teams to relocate than it was back then in the 90's.after the cleveland browns moved,the NFL got wise and toughed up specific rules and requirements that teams  have to pass now  to be able to do so.guidelines that are much more strict than what existed back then.
> 
> S.A. may be home of Los Raiders - San Antonio Express-News
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Texas will then have the 2 thuggest teams in the league! Also happen to be 2 teams I hate! Dallas and "San Antonio"
Click to expand...


If The Raiders move anywhere it will indeed be to San Antonio.LA was a hoax from the very get go but SA IS real.cant see that happening though since the chargers would be the only team in the NFC left out there.you would have to call it the NFC MIDWEST with the raiders,broncos and chiefs all playing in the midwest.

plus something the LAMESTREAM media never mentions is that Al's wife carol is the majority owner,mark is just a minority owner.carols voice is the only one that matters and she has said she wants to stay in oakland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sir Charles 24


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Get to Know Titans Baseball

LA RELOCATION.

Chargers set sights on L.A., push San Diego officials for action on stadium

Kroenke's play put two franchises on notice

It's time for fantasy football

NFL To LA Podcast

NFL To LA Podcast

Mobile Uploads - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

0-2 NFL Teams:  What's Their Issue?

Farmer: Indication NFL 'Very Nervous' About Los Angeles Market > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Video: McKernan Chats With Head of 'Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams' > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > McKernan

Amy Trask on LA situation


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Raiders: Mark Davis should give City of Oakland better deal


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

best damn article ever written on WHY the Raiders wont be leaving Oakland despite what the media says..

Why the Oakland Raiders aren’t moving to Los Angeles


----------



## CremeBrulee

The Raiders should not be allowed to move ever again.  When will they figure out it's not the location that makes them suck but the management.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> The Raiders should not be allowed to move ever again.  When will they figure out it's not the location that makes them suck but the management.



you should take a look at that article there.after reading it,you will be assured they are NOT moving despite what the LAMESTREAM media reports. they nailed it as the exact reasons why they are not moving.

one other thing they left out is that the politicians in LA dont want them there.Its best informative well articulated well thought out article i have ever seen.people in oakland i know have panicked over them moving the past couple years but i been saying the past two years they are not and have known this ever since they were not leaving,not for LA of course.I always thought san antonio was a more real option for them,that LA was NEVER going to fly for them.

check out that article,i think you will see that they are obviously not leaving.

check out and watch this video as well.


also check this out.
Even former SF Mayor Willie Brown gives insight regarding the Raiders will stay in Oakland. Also states Raiders Owner Mark Davis is not a billionaire to move the franchise to LA.

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/…/3338713-talking-politic…/


----------



## CremeBrulee

9/11 inside job said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Raiders should not be allowed to move ever again.  When will they figure out it's not the location that makes them suck but the management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should take a look at that article there.after reading it,you will be assured they are NOT moving despite what the LAMESTREAM media reports. they nailed it as the exact reasons why they are not moving.
> 
> one other thing they left out is that the politicians in LA dont want them there.Its best informative well articulated well thought out article i have ever seen.people in oakland i know have panicked over them moving the past couple years but i been saying the past two years they are not and have known this ever since they were not leaving,not for LA of course.I always thought san antonio was a more real option for them,that LA was NEVER going to fly for them.
> 
> check out that article,i think you will see that they are obviously not leaving.
Click to expand...

I was just going off the thread title.  Truthfully, I don't care much for the Raiders (it is nice to seem them doing better though). I find it strange that it is always the same teams that talk about moving.  The Raiders and the Rams seem to have the market cornered on relocating.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Raiders should not be allowed to move ever again.  When will they figure out it's not the location that makes them suck but the management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should take a look at that article there.after reading it,you will be assured they are NOT moving despite what the LAMESTREAM media reports. they nailed it as the exact reasons why they are not moving.
> 
> one other thing they left out is that the politicians in LA dont want them there.Its best informative well articulated well thought out article i have ever seen.people in oakland i know have panicked over them moving the past couple years but i been saying the past two years they are not and have known this ever since they were not leaving,not for LA of course.I always thought san antonio was a more real option for them,that LA was NEVER going to fly for them.
> 
> check out that article,i think you will see that they are obviously not leaving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just going off the thread title.  Truthfully, I don't care much for the Raiders (it is nice to seem them doing better though). I find it strange that it is always the same teams that talk about moving.  The Raiders and the Rams seem to have the market cornered on relocating.
Click to expand...

wow you havent been following this LA relocation thing at all I see.

Because if you had,you would know that the Rams have been the front runner the entire time for the past year.Dont know if you are aware of this or not but the NFL is pushing for two teams and while the Raiders you would think would be the logical choice to be the team from the AFC the NFL would want, since they have a much larger fanbase in LA than the chargers who have NO FANS AT ALL,all the stuff i hear from all my LA contacts out there and all the media reports coming out of the news now  is that it is going to be the Rams and Chargers in LA next year.

the Raiders are the ONLY team of the three that has said they WANT to stay in their city and as I have said the past two years,neither the owners or the city politicians in LA want the Raiders back  in LA  again so LA was NEVER an option for the Raiders despite what the media says.

I hope the NFL comes to their senses on this and understands that NFL Football in LA will work if it is ONLY the Rams.that they are the only team that should go back to LA,nobody else.

san diego is such a beautiful city i cant believe they would be stupid enough to want the chargers to leave though especially since like i said,they would bomb in LA the fact they have no fans there plus polls taken in san diego shows most of them said they would not travel to LA to see them if they left and i would not blame them.they are the SAN DIEGO chargers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gasbag matt ass as always.

As Raiders season winds down, Oakland puts its faith in NFL


great video
Talking Politics: Whither the Raiders? / Trump Mania

Oakland Raiders are better off in Oakland than in Los Angeles

Thompson: Raiders relocation would leave void in spirit


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders Fans Have Faith That Christmas in Oakland Wasn’t Last | News Fix | KQED News

I find it hilarious that many months ago media was sold on the L.A. move for the Oakland Raiders starting 2016 and now it's the complete opposite.

Not only myself but several Pro-Oaklander's have been saying for months it won't happen and why it won't happen. And now I'm reading all these comments from media and hearing on radio or tv that L.A. is a pipe dream for the Raiders and they want the L.A. Rams back.

The only thing that these Pro L.A. Raiders city fans have to post about Raiders moving to L.A. lately is memes about me, Dr.Death, Griz from 66th MOB, and the homie Darren from Save Oakland Sports.

There has been no updates about Albert Robles, Carmen Policy, or the progress if any in Carson from these "Bring them Back" guys and their tag along sites with gang banging admins. Just a lot of hot air and wasted energy at a "hey look at me" little rally on a busy street to look big.

There was a time it even seemed some Pro-Oakland fans to me looked weak as if they were giving up, hopeless, believing anything they see on the internet, and I got tired of even trying to provide them security and sick of getting the hopeless "I hope so" responses.

Now things are showing to be more obvious with the L.A. Rams building their stadium in Inglewood and Mark Davis not willing to partner with Stan Kroenke things are looking great!

Especially after the last home game!!! The Woodson farewell was also a great platform throughout the game as proof that Oakland Is Home. This past week haters of Oakland Raiders fans in media Marshall Faulk and Boomer Esiason also agreed the Raiders belong In Oakland!

-Autumn Wind Williams


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is WHY the politicians in LA dont want the Raiders back.Oakland fans to this day STILL get an unfair bad rap because of the gang members in LA who always caused fights in the stands. Howie Long and other Raider players they stopped taking their familys to games because they feared for the safety of their familys. Oakland fans for the most part are pretty much the same way Rams fans in this video are.


----------



## CremeBrulee

What is it the Raiders really want then?  Is it a new stadium or does the Davis family actually believe moving or threatening to move will bring the organization success or community support (more? how well like are they in the Bay Area)?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> What is it the Raiders really want then?  Is it a new stadium or does the Davis family actually believe moving or threatening to move will bring the organization success or community support (more? how well like are they in the Bay Area)?


yeah they need a new stadium,they are the ONLY NFL team that still plays in a stadium that is used for both football and baseball so cant blame them for wanting a new stadium.the city and county wont get their act together though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Til vote do us part


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/drdeath26/2015/12/31/til-vote-do-us-part


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Raiders? Don't need 'em, don't want 'em

Oakland Raiders 2015 year in review


----------



## Toro

Goodell calls St. Louis, San Diego, Oakland proposals “unsatisfactory and inadequate”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Goodell calls St. Louis, San Diego, Oakland proposals “unsatisfactory and inadequate”



yep but they are only going to take no more than two teams.The owners down want the Raiders in LA so its only a question if the NFL will take the chargers as well since they are pushing for two teams.the rams are a lock,done deal,chargers are 50%50.

this link here backs up what i been saying for the past year in a half,that it will be raiders and chargers.jerry jones says this and jones has a lot of influence in the league. USMB's resident troll rightwinger will never admit it that he was wrong when i tried to reason with him that the raiders were not coming back.He NEVER can admit it when he has been proven wrong.



That is potentially good news for Oakland -- and bad news for St. Louis, 
Meanwhile, sources last week said that several owners continued to doubt whether the Raiders had the money and organizational capacity to succeed in Los Angeles.
Compromise Los Angeles stadium plan could keep Raiders in Oakland


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL owners must realize that a Raiders move to LA would be a return to the bad old days of the 1980's when the franchise damaged its brand and lost its way,the Raiders in LA was a franchise adrift,notorious for spotty attendance and fights in the stands.

this is WHY the Raiders will never go back to LA.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Now that Davis has lost LA as leverage,guess what? He is back to using SA as leverage again.

Oakland Raiders: Relocation To San Antonio Just A Texas Sized Illusion


----------



## LA RAM FAN

La Canfora: Raiders Aren't Moving To San Antonio


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders talk lease extension in Oakland


----------



## LA RAM FAN

As Raiders dominate headlines, Oakland scouts for new A’s home

NFL CBS reporter Scott Kaplan twitted "The @RAIDERS will play in OAK and the @Chargers will play in SD in 2016, the @nfl doesn't want either in LA"

‪#‎StayInOakland‬‪#‎ColiseumCity‬‪#‎OaklandRaiders‬‪#‎Oakland‬‪#‎Alameda‬‪#‎Raiders‬‪#‎GoRaiders‬‪#‎SilverAndBlack‬‪#‎ForeverOakland‬‪#‎SanFrancisco‬‪#‎SF‬‪#‎BayArea‬‪#‎Oaktown‬‪#‎Athletics‬‪#‎RaiderNation‬‪#‎TheRaiderNation‬‪#‎MarkDavis‬‪#‎AlDavis‬‪#‎RaiderMob‬‪#‎NFL‬‪#‎RN4L‬‪#‎R4L‬‪#‎JustWinBaby‬‪#‎CommitmentToExcellence‬‪#‎ItsOurTurn‬‪#‎OurTime‬‪#‎ReturnToGlory‬‪#‎NorCal‬‪#‎California‬‪#‎Viral‬

Share


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Raiders are not leaving and never were


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Report: Rams, Chargers at impasse over L.A. move


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Been screaming this for a while you got user in town tons of cash in the silicone Valley and despite what some think of my city a high number of multi millionaires right about hwy 13. Too much money not to get this done and fast so no excuse to drag this shit out.

"How to Finance a New Oakland Raiders Stadium"

Rams, Chargers and Raiders Superfans on relocation

Going Deep With the Raiders Superfans Benched by Betrayal | Narratively | Human stories, boldly told.

NFL likely won’t let Raiders move to Las Vegas

Mark Davis has already destroyed the Oakland Raiders for me. Because of this relocation shit AND a new city every other day I dont even want to wear my Raiders stuff anymore.Nothing against the players or any of your diehard fans or especially you MrWilliams but this is getting to be too much. He is going to do whatever the hell he wants to do and destroy the fan base of this team in the process. How many of you are going to want to go to home game next year if it is in Oakland knowing how this asshole wants to leave the city that loves the team so much
6·Yesterday at 6:16am





Jody PaytonThis next season will be my third consecutive year without attending a game. I stopped going when Mark "ass hat" Davis started the relocation talk. I've been a fan for 45 years but I refuse to give my hard earned money to the owner of any business who doesn't respect his/her customers. If they leave again, I'm done for good!
3·Yesterday at 6:41am




John ChaumpiHate to say it Jody but i'am with you been a fan 40 years myself and this is the last straw for me. I live in Pennsylvania but I feel for you people who live close enough to attended home games it is total disrespect to the loacal fans and the people the city and the county that supported his team through so many bad seasons


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is good news for both the raiders and chargers.

BoltTalk Podcast #335 - 02/04/16

Goodell: 'Very much a priority' to keep Chargers, Raiders home


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dr Death
podcast.

I thought this was a very informative post by an Oakland fan that needed to be shared. I never thought of this but he is right,prior to the Raiders moving out of oakland to LA,people around the country never associated them with the criminal element.

.The other owners’ motive may be sinister in ‘keeping them from’ Los Angeles but the Raiders are actually much better off far away from La-la land. I don’t care about the fact that Al Davis got Rozelle and the other league owners angry, but that environment was poisonous to the Raiders fortunes on the field….and the team hasn’t recovered since he made that mistake. The Raiders were a dominant team in Oakland (before the move) and remained excellent for the first 4 years in L.A. but after 1985 they have only rarely been among the good teams.

As for the ‘criminal element’ assertion I can say that before the Raiders moved to Los Angeles there was no widespread perception of that but it definitely took root after they moved there…and it has affected the reputation of law-abiding Raider fans who’s focus is on football and who live elsewhere. Speaking personally there was never a negative reaction when I wore a Raider jersey or cap in public before the L.A. move but over the last 30+ years there’s been incidents of dirty looks, insults, etc. when I wear the colors.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

No surprise here.

Most owners wanted to keep Raiders from returning to L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www2.oaklandnet.com/oakca1/groups/cityadministrator/documents/pressrelease/oak056493.pdf


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Damon Bruce speaks the truth.The Raiders are going to be stuck in Oakland.they arent going anywhere.

Damon Bruce thinks the Oakland Raiders will never go to Los Angeles | Cover32

The LA option via the NFL is there, that said Kronke owns Inglewood so ya he must talk to Mark but there were no $$ terms as part of the deal and the NFL will not intervene to help the Raiders, Kronke does not want the Raiders in LA spoiling his party and making him a guest in his own house! He will likely make the price so much$ that Mark can't afford it and everyone knows that Mark's net worth is $500mil so make the investment say a billion$ for example and Mark will have no choice but pull away from the table! Spanos though he has a deal in place is not really jumping on Inglewood for obvious reasons but having the Chargers as tenants would be acceptable for Kronke but the Raiders? No way this happens with Billions$$ invested by Stan!


----------



## JakeStarkey

I think San Antonio would be a very good fit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

well it looks like the Raiders will be in Oakland for at LEAST one more year after this season.

Raiders, Coliseum Authority approve lease extension


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JakeStarkey said:


> I think San Antonio would be a very good fit.



actually the NEW city they would go to if they dont get something done in Oakland is Las Vegas. thats the NEWEST city Davis is talking to city officials about moving to is the city officials in LAS Vegas. He has visited them recently. San Antonio is dead,its not an option anymore.

They wont move to SA because Jerry Jones who has a lot of power and influence in the league,wont allow that to happen.He opposed Houston being awarded and expansion team the Texans back then but eventually gave in to it.He would NEVER approve the raiders coming to SA though,the raiders have a huge national following and that would hurt the attendance for the cowboys.He will die before he ever allows that to happen.

thats why it will be Las vegas if nothing gets done in oakland which by the way,it looks like they will be in oakland for at least one more year after this  season.

Raiders, Coliseum Authority approve lease extension


----------



## LA RAM FAN

John Mara of the New York Giants and... - Keep the Raiders in Oakland | Facebook
NFL owners urging Raiders to stay in Oakland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great article on the raiders situation.

Oakland closing in on keeping the Raiders


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

JakeStarkey said:


> I think San Antonio would be a very good fit.



everything you say is wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

basquebromance said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think San Antonio would be a very good fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything you say is wrong.
Click to expand...


anybody who has followed the posts of disinfo troll jakey snakey knows that to be a fact. he is friends with USMB's resident troll rightwinger who lies all the time when he knows he is wrong,rightwinger tries to avoid admittign he has been proven wrong by STILL saying the rams are playing in st louis this year.the fact jake is friends with a lying troll like that speaks VOLUMNS about his credibility.


----------



## JakeStarkey

basquebromance said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think San Antonio would be a very good fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything you say is wrong.
Click to expand...

Because you say that makes me feel good that I am right.


----------



## JakeStarkey

disinfo agent 9/11 is playing you, rube.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mark Davis to speak at Nevada legislature about moving Raiders to Vegas OMG OMG OMG


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hey, fart boy, I bet the Raiders move to San Antonio.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## JakeStarkey

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Critics gonna neg.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JakeStarkey said:


> Hey, fart boy, I bet the Raiders move to San Antonio.


yeah and as always you prove what an idiot you are since he is now taliking about las vegas instead.


----------



## JakeStarkey

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, fart boy, I bet the Raiders move to San Antonio.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah and as always you prove what an idiot you are since he is now taliking about las vegas instead.
Click to expand...

He's playing off LV, fartboy.  But ... LV would be awesome.  Only six hours from Salt Lake City.  However,  only an hour from my home in Central Texas.  So it works out either way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JakeStarkey said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, fart boy, I bet the Raiders move to San Antonio.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah and as always you prove what an idiot you are since he is now taliking about las vegas instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's playing off LV, fartboy.  But ... LV would be awesome.  Only six hours from Salt Lake City.  However,  only an hour from my home in Central Texas.  So it works out either way.
Click to expand...


see NOW your not trolling for once.of course he is playing off Las Vegas,he has lost LA as leverage so vegas is his NEW city he is using as leverage to get something done in oakland. lol

Vegas is a more realistic option for him than your SA theory the fact Jerry Jones who has a very powerful voice in the NFL and is very influential is opposed to the Raiders coming to SA because it would hurt his cowboys fans base since the raiders just like the cowboys,have a national following..He was very instrumental in getting the Rams back to LA because of his pull and power he has which is why i cant hate the cowboys anymore like i have ever since i was a toddler.

If you think there is any real chance the Raiders will be in SA in the  future,better stop smoking that crack. Vegas yes,thats POSSIBLE but highly unlikely as well.but far more realistic than SA though which is as laughable as them going back to LA is. they will either stay in Oakland or move to vegas.I would put money on them staying in Oakland if i were you though because one fact we know for sure,the NFL owners dont want to lose that bay area rivalry with the niners and want him to stay in oakland  because oakland unlike st louis,is a very valuable market for the NFL. PLUS more importantly.Davis unlike Kroneke, does not have the money to afford the billion dollar relocation fee Kroneke had to pay to move to LA.

there was never any doubt in my mind Kroneke wouold move to LA because he has the money to easily afford the billion dollar relocation fee he had to pay.Davis on the other hand,does not.Kroneke is the second richest owner in the NFL..He has more money than Spanos and Davis COMBINED.compared to Kronke,Davis and Spanos,are in the poor mans house,they cannot afford the huge relocation fee they would have to pay to relocate a team that teams are required to as kronke did.lol

The owners dont like Mark Davis so they will make sure he stays in oakland with the huge relocation fee they would charge him that he cannot afford like Kroneke was able to.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Fart boy, that's a theory but only that.  you are disinfoagent9lost11, so we will give you the credit you deserve, which is 0 0 0.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JakeStarkey said:


> Fart boy, that's a theory but only that.  you are disinfoagent9lost11, so we will give you the credit you deserve, which is 0 0 0.



yep you are a disinfo agent that we know,and sorry to break you heart,those are all FACTS,you know you cant counter them so you dont even bother to address them.way to go and way to dismiss them.

just when i was giving you credit for not trolling,that sure didnt last.

as always,you are doing this-

since you know you are cornered and backed up against the wall.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Opinion: Owner lacks negotiating expertise to build stadium in Oakland


hope things work out for the A'S.

‘Silent’ majority owner of A’s takes over stadium hunt from Lew Wolff


----------



## JakeStarkey

I am in it for San Antonio!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fart boy, that's a theory but only that.  you are disinfoagent9lost11, so we will give you the credit you deserve, which is 0 0 0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep you are a disinfo agent that we know,and sorry to break you heart,those are all FACTS,you know you cant counter them so you dont even bother to address them.way to go and way to dismiss them.
> 
> just when i was giving you credit for not trolling,that sure didnt last.
> 
> as always,you are doing this-
> 
> since you know you are cornered and backed up against the wall.
Click to expand...

thats what trolls like you always do when you cant counter and address facts,is post smileys,the fact you friends with USMB'S resident troll rightwinger,the biggest liar of them all speaks volumns about you,i have fed you enough as it is,back to the ignore list i had you on years ago.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

that means i have you on ignore troll. I was considering that yesterday until you made that one sensible post so i decided not to,then you went back to trolling again and that made the decision easy as pie to make.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zinnie as always,does a great job here explaining why the Raiders will stay in Oakland in the very last video. awesome and very  encouraging, the one in the link is very informative how Las Vegas will backfire on him.


Mark Davis Oakland Raiders To Las Vegas Moves Put NFL, Team, In Trouble



He called it back then,that the Raiders would be staying in oakland and not move to  LA like the LAMESTREAM media tried to get everyone to believe.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting news on the raiders.sounds good.

Officials give final approval to keep Raiders in Oakland next season


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I knew that we were going to see some more BS from Mark Davis and his Twitter Publicist Vincent Bonsignore this weekend.

This article says even if the NFL owners vote not to allow a move to Vegas he can argue about a violation of anti-trust laws. NOT TRUE!!!

Mark Davis told the NFL that he wants IN-Gress, E-Gress, and Parking.

Where are any of those 3 things in Vegas, San Antonio, Los Angeles, etc.?

The Oakland Coliseum is the only location that offers all 3 of those wants.

So right now it appears Mark Davis is violating anti-trust laws by not negotiating in good faith with the existing location.

He shouldn't be pointing the finger at Lew Wolfe until he can do better.

-Autumn Wind Williams

‪#‎commitmenttooakland‬

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/…/momentum-keeps-buil…/


Lip service to sell out...

http://www.espn.co.uk/…/oakland-raiders-first-season-ticket…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Viva Las Raiders: Owner Mark Davis to make a commitment to Las Vegas this week


Report: Mark Davis to commit to Raiders Las Vegas move if stadium financing approved this week


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is why I dont think the Raiders will stay in oakland and not be in Las vegas.these comments below.

Davis will not get approved to Vegas! Going from Bay Area 6th largest market to Vegas number 41 is ridiculous! Sure the gambling may play a part but market is main reason! Rams moving from St Louis number 27 or in 20's to Los Angeles number 2 helps league a lot! Bay Area and LA are powerhouse markets which NFL wants!

the rules for moving have changed a lot since Rams moved to St Louis in 1994! In 1996,rules for moving have become much tougher! Teams have to get approval from owners!

NFL wanted Rams in LA and if need be Chargers as second tenant! I dont believe NFL wants Raiders moving out of Bay Area anymore! St Louis and SD are much smaller markets than bay area! Rams and Chargers were better candidates!

I will believe it when I see it! Hes already violated his promise to work with Oakland! I have a feeling he will get booted as owner! NFL would rather he share with Niners than move to Vegas!

I agree Dean. From the articles I've read, I get the feeling that the other team Owners don't think too highly of Mark Davis. No single Owner has come right out and said so, but that's the feeling I get.

I very much doubt the League and the other Owners will approve Davis moving the Raiders to Las Vegas. But the problem that nags me most is that Davis hasn't done squat to get a new stadium deal done in Oakland.

I think the league is giving Davis just enough rope to hang himself. The AL moved the team without permission. He fucked with the league basically the hole time it's been in existence, tell his passing. His son has no common sense. He goes on public television saying how much he wants to stay in Oakland..Then try to move the team to LA, then Carson. Then he had a fit when he wasn't allowed to move on public TV. Alienating the fans in Oakland. THEN!!! goes back on public TV saying how his main goal is to make something happen in Oakland lmao!!!! Then what's he do!? He starts the hole Los Vegas thing. THEN! THEN!!!! He announces all season tickets have been sold out and they are making a waiting list for next yr!!!! Lol why would you make a waiting list for next yr when your trying to move your team to Los Vegas!? He keeps fucking with the fans. It's going to come back and bite him in the ass.

he HAS violated his promise to work with oakland and since most the owners dont want the Raiders to leave the bay area,they can just use that against him if he does try to leave and say in a court if it came down tothat,that he violated league rules to exhaust all options to work with your city to stay.Plus Davis cant afford the relocation fee kroneke was able to I believe is the case right? lol

I think you nailed it.The way he is fucking with the fans and not exhausting all options to get something done in his market plus the fact the owners dont want them to leave the area,will probably bite him in the ass in the end and he will eventually be forced to sell the team to a bay area investor is what I am thinking.lol

Mark has a major MAJOR hurdle in trying to get out of oakland since like you said,Al moved the team without permission giving the league the middle finger so there is bad blood amongst the owners toward the Davis family because of that that mark has to deal with.lol

Mark not working with oakland to try and get a deal done and lying to everyone saying he wants to stay,will come back to bite him in the end especially since the league was already sore at his dad for moving without permission in the first place.the fact Mark has shown he is no different than his dad in terms of working to try and stay in oakland,he is just burning all his bridges in the process.lol

When you look at both sides of the coin and think about it logically and do what fred roggin always does,think with your head and not with your heart,then it really does appear things will be the way it should have always been the last 34 years plus with the rams back in LA where they belong,Raiders staying in oakland,and chargers staying in SD.

we already talked about why the raiders will stay so as far as the chargers goes the reason i am confidant they will stay as well is spanos now is actually working with the city to try and get something done unlike last year now that the crybaby did not get what he wanted.lol.

I know something about the chargers situation most people around the country outside of LA dont and that is because I listened to roggins LA relocation program he had.

what you wont hear from the rest of the media that Roggin reported that day at the owners meeting is that John Shaw the former GM who was instrumental in getting the Rams to st louis,he approached spanos and told him that he would make more money if he stayed in SD than if he went to LA.

If the Chargers were going to go to LA,last year would have been the ideal time,going in next year being far behind the Rams in getting a fanbase out there has put the chargers way behind the 8 ball if they tried to go there next year. Since Roggin doesnt lie,and the NFL is all about making money,why would Spanos leave SD? lol

the only thing i am confused about and dont understand is how spanos would make more money in SD vs LA as Shaw told him when that was the main reason Kroneke moved the Rams to LA was the value of the franchise tripled making him much richer. You would think the same would happen for spanos as well being in a bigger market.

if you or anyone else here knows the answer on that,I sure would like to hear it so wont be scratching me head in confusion on this.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is why I am confidant the Raiders will stay in oakland.

John Mara owner of the NY Giants tweeted-"I'm still hopeful of something in oakland.I feel like a lot of us "owners" feel thats where they belong.
Las vegas is a non starter for most owners as far as a Raiders move there."the casionos" would be a big part of the "owners objections."


Vegas is ranked 41! That would be moronic to move there when you are already in the sixth largest!

Amy Trask said it weeks ago, the Raiders get a loan of $450-$550mil via the City and he instantly has the $$ to build in Oakland! Why pay a $550mil NFL tax and get nothing? Do the same in Oakland and he doubles the franchises value$!

The Davis family need to take a page from Ralph Wilson wife's book. Sell the team and stop playing with the billionaire club of you can't hang.
·

newly signed Bruce Irvin tells it like it is-Please Lord dont let us go to Las vegas.He signed to be an OAKLAND Raider.

But hen again, some owners don't want their players being distracted with the Vegas night life. Vegas is a party non residential town.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

With what money does Mark Davis have? literally, when he inherited the team when Al Davis died, his only income is with the Raiders. Sad thing is Mark Davis doesn't have his own sort of business venture, he doesn't even have his own income outside theRaiders organization for christ sakes!!!. Mark Davis that hair cut though!?!?! sheesh he looks like Lloyd Christmas on crack!

Moving the Raiders to Vegas would be the worst idea ever!!!! Yes, Nevada is the No Income tax state, Yes rent is way affordable vs LA & The Bay, I get that! But what price does it come with! Adelson won't pay for the stadium project! It's going to be paid by residents of Las Vegas by using public tax payers money. The stadium won't be privately funded like T-Moble Arena. That's the sad part! Leaving from the 6th largest market to 40th market of America it won't sky rocket the value of the team! real talk. The only reason the Raiders value is ranked 30th in the NFL has nothing to do with the current market they play in... ok! the reason for that is because they haven't been successful for 13 years!!!! From Al Davis neglecting the Raiders by hiring & firing coaches every year instead of giving them time to rebuild, making bad draft picks from Robert Gallery, Fabian Washington, Michael Huff, JaMarcus Russell, Darren McFadden, Darrius Heyward-Bey, Rolando McClain etc.... The Davis Family has been cancer to the Raiders organization from 2003 till now with Mark Davis inheriting the team after Al died in 2011. Bucky Larson doesn't know shit about running a FUCKIG football team! No NFL owners is going to back him up!!! Mark Davis has no power nor any authority what's so ever. He has no clout! He has no money to move his team to LA, LV, SA, Bangkok, Tiajuana etc... For crying out loud!!! He uses P.F. Changs booth table as his personal office space smh!!! While Reggie McKenzie & the Raiders are in the Raiders headquarters in Alameda. Mark Davis won't put money on the table for any fucking project regardless, he's too cheap & broke!!!! He didn't contribute for the Carson project & what makes everyone think he'll contribute for Vegas if he can't afford a God Damn relocation fee of $550 million.

Speaking of Vegas. The Las Vegas Strip is a touring destination & a great get away vacation for the summer time, but under the strip, homeless folks & heroin addicts live under these flood tunnels underneath The Strip... outside the Strip, there's a darker side of Vegas with over 300 tents from block to block, run down motels, buildings for foreclosure in the northern part & Downtown Vegas! City officials & casino moguls have not contribute a damn thing to help improve communities around Las Vegas! Instead of putting billions & billions of dollars towards building more casinos & hotel resorts, why not give back to the community, why not help the homeless people. Create a non profit organization to help the homeless folks & folks who were incarcerated to get back on their feet & provide them to gain professional job skills build a program to benefit the locals in Las Vegas. Casinos & Hotel resorts doesn't make it better.

Football won't succeed in Vegas!
·https://www.facebook.com/2962365937...=1085543344835744&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

way to go,get the word out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

more reasons why I dont see the Raiders leaving oakland.

But owners voting power can....after Georgia frontiere's stunt back in 95 where she threatened to sue and budget bud Adams leaving big market houston for nashville in 1997..the league drafted out a new antitrust that makes the relocating tougher. The owners may be getting warm to vegas and what the media missed in jerry jones comments. but they know the lessons from the rams and oilers they can't leave the bay.the nfl is market driven and moving a team from a top 10 market and a market where you can have 2 teams is something they cannot lose ...period


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...m-industry-keeps-strong-momentum.html?ana=fbk

Jerry Jones' interest piqued by Vegas team idea

Vegas is the new carson for the raiders.






here is the main reason i see the raiders staying in oakland.

The bottom line,the NFL knows where the markets are. Vegas would be a huge market! They also have plans for 1 maybe 2 expansion teams in the next 10 years. The market in CA is as strong as ever, that being said, the league would be outside of their minds to allow a team that's already in a powerful market to make the move. Only to put an expansion team right back in the same market. (Cali) Vegas could very well get an NFL team, but as I've said before in regards to Oaktown, it won't be the Raiders.

I dont see the Raiders or chargers leaving their markets for LA or Vegas,they had to lose one market-st louis to get to LA,putting either the chargers or raiders in LA to join the rams would be taking one step backwards after taking one step forward to get there and I dont see either going to vegas either because san diego and oakland are not like st louis,they wont take just any team to replace the chargers or raiders.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Is Vegas a viable solution for Raiders? - ESPN Video

While we are at it, has anyone anywhere bothered to talk about how Mark plans to deal with the half a billion needed to cover the relo fee?

From what I have read, the NFL prefers a 5 year term, and the franchise uses it's revenue/profits to cover the payment schedule.

He's on a fixed income from the Oakland Raiders revenue. So he can't afford a relocation fee, or to pay off a loan.

He will be forced to sell his majority share to rich bay area investors that will be instructed to stay in oakland

No what's disappointing is having an owner that is following in his father's footsteps, I always asked where Al got his $$$, he isn't a billionaire cable guy etc. So like his dad Mark is looking for the best deal available (in his mind) Mark sell theteam to a person or group that will work with Oakland, then live your life relaxing somewhere warm, you are doing nothing but driving the fringe fan away, look no further then when your dad moved to LA, coliseum was sold out every week last year lots of empty seats

Seems pretty obvious that Mark has backed himself into a corner. Oakland continues to remain his best option. He's pissed because he is going to have to sell a chunk of the team to get the stadium done. I think the NFL secretly wants him to force him to sell.

It other words if NFL G4 funds -$200 NFL gift to Oakland -$100 if Mark claim he has $300 =$600 million it's only a $300 shortfall there investors out there but Raiders don't want to do the work
Like·Reply·Yesterday at 10:09am



Jimmy RuizIt's only $100 million from the NFL. The other $100 million is to stay in Oakland. Also Mark is not putting up any of his family's $. They only have $500 million. He's proposal is to use revenue from the stadium to pay for his end for X amount of yrs.So in actuality he only has at his disposal $100 million from the NFL towards a new stadium if he leaves Oakland. Not to mention he will have to pay $500 million in relocation fees. Plus they still need to get the Los Vegas tax payers to agree to pay the $750 million gap they have right now to found a new stadium. Also the location they have picked is too close to the airport so the FAA will not allow them to build a stadium on that site.
Like·Reply·3·Yesterday at 3:29am·Edited



Shawn CrawfordAlso the 1.2 billion would be put on the taxpayers, which they will not pay, and the tourism infrastructure committee in nevada would prefer to choose to renovate the convention center that host conventions and shows like ces, e3 and the avn expo which is huge to vegas..so that is against him, mgm which is a big pull in Vegas will have a big problem with that because it will potentially create competition for events.

While we are at it, has anyone anywhere bothered to talk about how Mark plans to deal with the half a billion needed to cover the relo fee?

From what I have read, the NFL prefers a 5 year term, and the franchise uses it's revenue/profits to cover the payment schedule.

He's on a fixed income from the Oakland Raiders revenue. So he can't afford a relocation fee, or to pay off a loan.

he also knows that the bay area is the richest market in the U.S. because the raiders value will skyrocket....and that 2 million people in vegas he commented is over inflated reported by 65% its really 750,000 people

like I said there is no way the raiders will go...because john mara is the ringleader in that no to vegas movement

jerry is a smart businessman unlike our owner lol. I believe Mr. Jones know that Vegas is NOT going give Mark $750million just to help him become more richer. We can also add San Diego, SF, LA, and most definitely Carson to that list.

I think jerry is being asked by fellow owners to say something nice to lv, he knows davis is broke, and that stadium will not be approved by taxpayers, city council and state legislature, and the other owners will not approve also. The 300 million is approved for oakland only...this is nothing but a leverage ploy, not "real" according to davis. 6th largest television media market, annual median income to nearly 80,000 and top strong economic growth in the United States.

State legislatures and taxpayers will cringe at this 1.2 billion that they have to pay no way, faa will not like because of the proximity of the airport, casinos will have a say because that is 16 games where they have to take your games off of the board, plus I know jerry is talking about the hype but better believe this, he knows and the others know that the nfl is market driven, having two teams in the bay area is huge...don't believe all what oakland is not doing they are ready to negotiate but davis is not negotiating in good faith or even attending meetings how is that possible. .we all know John mara and the steelers group is the ring leader in this no to las vegas movement the other owners will fall in line..the media are making different stories after stories but the media does not know the truth

AWESOME.

I have sources in the NFL and he told me no way the other owners will not approve a move to Las Vegas. The owners don't respect him, and they want Mark to sell the team.Also this is a bad for Las Vegas tax payers. That could bankrupt the town. No tax payers should be paying that kind of money towards a stadium hell no!



Another $100 mil is money awarded following the LA vote that can ONLY BE USED TO BUILD A STADIUM IN OAKLAND!

So, in summary, Bowl Cut really has only $200 mil to give for Vegas. Vegas isn't going to happen.

I don't see this plan to Vegas as viable, or happening at all. Mark has been trying to find a partner to build the stadium for him, without selling a share of ownership, and there is no way the Vegas tax payers are gonna vote for this.

"Oakland Raiders owner Mark Davis told the Southern Nevada Tourism Infrastructure Committee that he was willing to move the team to Las Vegas and commit $500 million toward the construction of a 65,000-seat, $1.4-billion domed stadium if the Legislature approves a public-private financing plan."

$2 billion for the whole shebang. $200 million from the NFL stadium fund. $450 million in private investor funds. $500 million from Mark (which is a payback over time).

$780 mill from the public is not a sure thing.

We all see why San Diego is putting together their own facility plan in their respective market....because they know los angeles is unreachable...Davis is using lv to get to la and that will not work.what makes green bay so special, they have shareholders which means the fans owns the team .So davis needs to swallow is ego and pride and just find investors and work on the oakland stadium or matter of fact just sell the team.

He is getting his hopes up until 31 no's comes his way and it will be hilarious.....mark is like a hooker looking for the next sugar daddy to take care of him........the bay area has the highest population and top economic stability....Los Angeles he can forget about that also


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the flaunting can only last so long to where you can't afford to be in charge. his mom is the actual majority owner and the reason why he's not the owner on paper. but say that she dies before him he would have inheritance tax to pay and the nfl can't give him a loan to cover that.


what a joke.lol

Las Vegas' NFL dreams: Stadium one issue, the FAA, another

what happened  to ingress egress and tailgating? That looks like small lot

he's talking $300 million from the nfl. $200 million for g4 loan in Oakland, and $100 million cancellation prize to stay out of LA. That $100 million is good for one year for Oakland only. The $200 million was not approved to be transferrable it was to build in Oakland.

He can't get a loan like the Chargers. He has no other income to pay the loan. Spanos has other sources of income.

The city, mayor, council, council committee, county, and fans needs to get the athletics and raiders at the table at the same time,the Warriors can join if they want. find prominent investment groups come in harmony and get something in oakland doneasap hopefully Schaff candidate cave in to little public money. But find sin tax and infrastructure that can work.what is San Diego doing.. the bay area is too important to the nfl and mlb. The athletics and raiders need their own venues. The value skyrockets with their own stadiums and the ability to host major events. My idea for you oakland people would be the A's at howard terminal, the Raiders at the coliseum site and the Warriors if the mission bay project miraculously flops either at the coliseum or downtown


----------



## LA RAM FAN

There's zero chance the Oakland Raiders move to Las Vegas (if they do, I'll sport a Mark Davis bowl cut for a week) |     East Bay Express


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Roger Goodell pumps the brakes on Raiders to Vegas talk, reiterates support for Oakland

Why would you want to leave the 6th biggest television market for the 40th TV market when you have grand Rapids mi breathing down your neck in the rankings. LV may have the big shots, but the bay has it all, the market size, population, and the media exposure. The owners are not dumb, they take pride in two markets with two teams. And they just don't like mark at all...it will come down. To mark swallowing his pride and working on a deal in oakland or they will make him sell his majority share to someone who will.

Golic and Golic ate talking raiders on the radio with the commisioner on espn channel..

Unfortunately not much. Just that it would have to pass the owners vote. Same old garbage he always says.
It's kind of what I expected
He did say he would like to have the raiders be in oakland.

Save Oakland Raiders | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

How Moving the Raiders to Vegas Went from Completely Crazy to Crazy Like a Fox Overnight | VICE Sports

How Moving the Raiders to Vegas Went from Completely Crazy to Crazy Like a Fox Overnight | VICE Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Vegas mayor confidant Raiders will relocate to Vegas.ah ohh,guess oakland fans should panic.lol that vegas mayor will have to get in line behind the carson mayor who ALSO was confidant they would get them.lo

Las Vegas mayor confident Raiders will relocate


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jerry Jones' interest piqued by Vegas team idea


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...m-industry-keeps-strong-momentum.html?ana=fbk

Most owners wanted to keep Raiders from returning to L.A.

bleacher report,bs.
NFL Owner: Potential Raiders Move Gaining Steam Throughout League


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pretty safe to say the raiders with davis wont move to vegas.lol

Report: Jerry Jones pushing Davis to sell Raiders


----------



## LA RAM FAN

awesome.

Twitter


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great article.

It's time Raiders owner Mark Davis to make it happen in Oakland ... or just sell already - Marcus Thompson II


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great video as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The truth is slowly revealing‪#‎stayinoakland‬

Las Vegas would be the NFL’s fifth-smallest media market


----------



## LA RAM FAN

You could argue that Oakland is unreasonable because the Raiders will bring in money. That ignores the fact that the land many want the city to gift to the Raiders is INCREDIBLY valuable. I’d invite people to take a drive through Oakland and look at the obscene number of high rise apartment complexes, bars, restaurants and other construction that is occurring. Thanks to the tech industry running out of room, Oakland has benefited massively. Hell, Uber is even in the middle of a multi million dollar renovation of an old building in downtown Oakland as they prepare to move their headquarters.

Neither Mark Davis nor Oakland is wrong about the stadium | Cover32


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Former NFL coach: Las Vegas 'isn't really a sports town'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ha ha,mark davis fucked himself up so bad he is going to have to end up selling the team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This guy is also the CEO and part owner of the Sands Corporation and he's trying to move the Oakland Raiders to Las Vegas. He doesn't really care about the NFL team being in Las Vegas , but he owns the Sands Expo and is in direct competition with the Las Vegas Convention Center. When he found out the Las Vegas Convention Center was trying to get a billion dollars in expansion and improvements he came up with a plan to try to get the public money from an increase in the Las Vegas Hotel Tax allocated for the Las Vegas Convention Center, to a football stadium in Las Vegas instead, so that the Sands Expo Center which doesn't have enough room to expand will not have as much competition from the Las Vegas Convention Center. The good new is that a billion dollars in improvements to the Las Vegas Convention Center will make the city a lot more money then a football stadium for the Raiders and the Runnin Rebels. But truthfully Las Vegas has one of the worst school systems in the whole country and that billion dollars from the new increase in hotel taxes should go to the schools. -Chris Fry-Lopez


----------



## LA RAM FAN

“I’m an East Bay guy. I grew up here,” Del Rio said, via Scott Bair ofCSNBayArea.com.“We love it here. We’re going to Warriors game and doing our thing [in the community].

We are the Oakland Raiders right here, right now.“I’m an East Bay guy. I grew up here,” Del Rio said, via Scott Bair ofCSNBayArea.com.“We love it here. We’re going to Warriors game and doing our thing [in the community].

We are the Oakland Raiders right here, right now.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/…/jack-del-rio-says-r…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here's the thing about LA fans, they are miserable cuz they havn't had the NFL in over 20yrs and what do they get,the Rams so in a way they still don't! So being miserable they want company like someone on Welfare they be looking over the fence and seeus thriving in NorCal we got the jobs$ strong Unions and the Raiders! They be fuck that if we can't have them we want them to move to another State! Yep that's the crux of LA fans and their logic, they will never have the Raiders playing there again except against the Rams so they sit in fantasy land and call themselves the LA Raiders ya better check the calendar it's been a minute since 1994! So ya better keep pushing that Charger gear on the side cuz I know you got boxes full of the half bolt half Raider jerseys to sell! In the mean time the Raiders actually play in Oakland and that is no fantasy it's FACT something you know nothing about!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here's the thing about LA fans, they are miserable cuz they havn't had the NFL in over 20yrs and what do they get,the Rams so in a way they still don't! So being miserable they want company like someone on Welfare they be looking over the fence and seeus thriving in NorCal we got the jobs$ strong Unions and the Raiders! They be fuck that if we can't have them we want them to move to another State! Yep that's the crux of LA fans and their logic, they will never have the Raiders playing there again except against the Rams so they sit in fantasy land and call themselves the LA Raiders ya better check the calendar it's been a minute since 1994! So ya better keep pushing that Charger gear on the side cuz I know you got boxes full of the half bolt half Raider jerseys to sell! In the mean time the Raiders actually play in Oakland and that is no fantasy it's FACT something you know nothing about!!!!

I mean at least now they get to see the raiders play in Inglewood against the Rams in the future. I think the NFL might have them do pre season every year in place of the niners since the battle of the bay is gone


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Actions speak louder then words. He doesn't want to stay in Oakland. Period
Unlike·Reply·1·18 hrs



Keep the Raiders in OaklandBut the NFL wants him to.#chainofcommand

he way I understand Libby is in consistent talks with Goodell! That's good
Unlike·Reply·2·14 hrs



Dean WilleDavis can want to leave all he wants he won't get approved

I just got off the phone with the City of Oakland and explained to them that this stadium process is long overdue. All parties MUST come to the table!!! WE CAN'T WAIT FOR MONEY TO FALL FROM THE SKY!!!

Mark Davis needs to show in his actions what he tells us on camera. If he says, "I want to stay in Oakland" then prove it! Find an investor for a stadium in Oakland like he found in Carson and Las Vegas. He also needs to submit his OWN stadium proposal that he prefers.

A deal cannot get done if everyone is not willing to communicate with each other. If there are issues that the A's and Raiders have that must be resolved by communicating also.

It's good to hear that the City of Oakland is in total agreement with what I went on a rant about involving both teams. And they confirmed that the A's are still considering the move to the Howard Terminal.

-Autumn Wind Williams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders to Vegas not on agenda at owners meetings

No special session yet for Las Vegas stadium, lawmakers say


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders to Vegas not on agenda at owners meetings

No special session yet for Las Vegas stadium, lawmakers say

. I have been saying this all along too! With LA off the bargaining table, the NFL needs a new City to use for the next 20 years. I personally think Vegas is such a bad spot for any NFL team for sooo many reasons!!!! But great for their extortion attempts on existing cities!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Why Las Vegas is the NFL's new LA for scaring up stadium funding


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Andrew Brandt on why it could be years before the NFL goes to Vegas


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ronnie Lott headlines team looking to build Oakland stadium for Raiders


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Legit 'Las Vegas Raiders' obstacles that aren't gambling related


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Just Oakland's luck: Las Vegas wins again in Raiders relocation saga


----------



## LA RAM FAN

That's what I been trying to tell the vegas raider fans! Mark don't have the money he claimed to have. The nfl owns a 100 million of that.

Mark Davis does not have $500 mill on it like he claims.

Not even 5 on it!

What is "Other Raiders Contributions?" If it's the $100,000,000 cancellation prize from the L.A. bid that was only approved for an Oakland stadium.

NOTE: That cancellation prize is only valid for 1 year.

The City invested 150 million dollars in bringing the Raiders home. If I were on that jury, I would call it a stake in ownership.

The City may actually be able to sue and win this time.

Mark Davis may want Vegas, but he doesn't have the $ or the vision to maximize potential. He IS NOT Stan Kroenke!

At the end of the day, Mark Davis can't even wipe his ass.

I don't get why The Oakland Raiders made a Las Vegas "Stadium" presentation video with no "Stadium" in it.

That's like making a movie with no actor/actress.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

For anyone that thinks he can just up and move like Al did, below is a good read. The NFL closed those loopholes. Mark isn't going anywhere the League doesn't want him, and they want to stay in Oakland

Would Raiders win a lawsuit to move to Vegas? Maybe, maybe not | Cover32


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders Mark Davis Wants Oakland Raiders In Las Vegas: Would Be NFL’s 2nd Lowest Wage City

Adelson exec: We don’t know site or cost for Vegas Raiders stadium, also tax money isn’t tax money


----------



## my2¢

​Will Mark Davis be viewed by Raiders fans any better/worse than Art Modell was by Browns fans?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my2¢ said:


> ​Will Mark Davis be viewed by Raiders fans any better/worse than Art Modell was by Browns fans?



Raiders wont be moving,dont believe the mainstream media.the owners dont want to lose the bay area rivalry and it would not benefit the NFL to have the raiders move from the 6th biggest media market to the 44th biggest market.they wont go to LA either because the owners dont want a DAVIS owned Raiders franchise in LA.

 traiter Al  on the other hand is comparable to Modell.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​Will Mark Davis be viewed by Raiders fans any better/worse than Art Modell was by Browns fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raiders wont be moving,dont believe the mainstream media.the owners dont want to lose the bay area rivalry and it would not benefit the NFL to have the raiders move from the 6th biggest media market to the 44th biggest market.they wont go to LA either because the owners dont want a DAVIS owned Raiders franchise in LA.
> 
> traiter Al  on the other hand is comparable to Modell.
Click to expand...

Too much money to be had right where they are and no real startups costs in terms of fan interest and establishment recognition imo


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​Will Mark Davis be viewed by Raiders fans any better/worse than Art Modell was by Browns fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raiders wont be moving,dont believe the mainstream media.the owners dont want to lose the bay area rivalry and it would not benefit the NFL to have the raiders move from the 6th biggest media market to the 44th biggest market.they wont go to LA either because the owners dont want a DAVIS owned Raiders franchise in LA.
> 
> traiter Al  on the other hand is comparable to Modell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too much money to be had right where they are and no real startups costs in terms of fan interest and establishment recognition imo
Click to expand...


exactly,thats why they wont leave,wayyyyy too much money to be made by staying in the bay area.this link here also backs you up as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my2¢ said:


> ​Will Mark Davis be viewed by Raiders fans any better/worse than Art Modell was by Browns fans?



further proof vegas is not happening despite what the media tells you.

NFL Notes: Don’t buy the Vegas hype. The far better solution for #Raiders and NFL is staying in the Bay Area  http://www.bostonglobe.com/sports/patriots/2016/05/28/more-odd-twists-and-turns-deflategate/D24nwf2T0SUhgywYbJScsL/story.html …


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is why the raiders will stay in oakland.

The NFL already said they believe in the Bay, especially with San Francisco a few miles outside the metropolis area.

Not to mention, the league awarded Davis $100 million to stay in Oakland, after his participation in the Los Angeles movement.

Therefore, Davis staying in Oakland is the only real win for everyone. Oakland keeps their bloodline. Raider nation and Mark Davis are happy because they stay in their Mecca. The league makes money like always. The media gets something to talk about. Vegas is still Vegas.

Raiders to Las Vegas: The House always wins


----------



## LA RAM FAN

further proof the raiders will stay in oakland.


The disparate sizes of said markets drive this sentiment, with Vegas ranking as the country’s No. 42 media market and the Bay Area its sixth. Despite the 49ers already standing as the more secure Northern California franchise, the region remains favorable for the NFL when compared to the nation’s gambling capital.

In addition to the corporate wealth situated in Northern California for business-partnership purposes, Volin points out that the 49ers’ trek to Santa Clara places them further away from downtown San Francisco. The Raiders presently playing 17 miles from downtown San Francisco has a claim to the area’s appeal despite the teams technically sharing a market.

Owners have yet to study Vegas as a market, however, but also have no idea at this point if the Raiders moving there is a viable option. Despite reports that Davis is ready to “walk the walk” when it comes to moving his team to Nevada — even going as far as to say Los Angeles is no longer in the team’s plans despite its standing behind the Chargers as a candidate to join the Rams there — Volin concludes the most realistic and profitable plan remains finding a solution in Oakland, the support of influential owners *Jerry Jones* and *Robert Kraft* notwithstanding.
Latest On Raiders' Potential Relocation


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I would love to see the Raiders come here so every now and then I can see them play the Patriots without having to go out of town, but I don't support one single taxpayer dollar going to building that stadium.  The NFL is worth billions, so they can foot the bill.  They already charge us out the ass to go to games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I would love to see the Raiders come here so every now and then I can see them play the Patriots without having to go out of town, but I don't support one single taxpayer dollar going to building that stadium.  The NFL is worth billions, so they can foot the bill.  They already charge us out the ass to go to games.



so true,its funny that you mentioned that when you did about not supporting one single taxpayer dollar toward building a stadium becuase this article i just happened to be reading right at this very moment talks about just that.

There are plenty of studies which show that the public generally loses when they fund stadiums. They get literally no return on their investments while the team owners laugh all the way to the bank. Do your own research on it; don’t just take my word for it. To the naked eye, this whole hot mess stinks. Now let’s do what nobody else seems to want to do and ask some hard questions.
Read more at Oakland Raiders relocation to Las Vegas a hot mess | Cover32
Oakland Raiders relocation to Las Vegas a hot mess | Cover32

here is ANOTHER great article on it as well.


The deal being offered is not only idiotic, it’s unconscionable. Las Vegas a city built on the mistakes of millions – even I’ve lost my share of money at the tables – but giving away $750 million in taxpayer money to build a stadium for one of the world's richest men would rank as the city’s largest mistakes ever.

The proposed investments by Davis and Adelson would come via tax-increment financing, meaning they’d get taxpayer kickbacks down the road, meaning the public could eventually be on the hook for the stadium’s entire $1.4 billion price tag.
Week in 1,000 Words: Las Vegas' worst idea ever

st louis found out the hard way public financing for a stadium was a HORRIBLE idea to get the Rams there the fact they are several millions in debt right now paying off the now not in use  edward jones dome. check it out- St. Louis still owes $144 million in debt on a stadium it built in 1995 for the Rams, which just left town for Los Angeles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Some NFL owners are worried Las Vegas is a bad sports town


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ronnie Lott’s pitch for Raiders stadium wins NFL boss’ backing


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders Legend Jim Plunkett -- Las Vegas? BAD IDEA (VIDEO)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

What Will It Take to Keep the Raiders in Oakland? — The Ringer


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​Will Mark Davis be viewed by Raiders fans any better/worse than Art Modell was by Browns fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raiders wont be moving,dont believe the mainstream media.the owners dont want to lose the bay area rivalry and it would not benefit the NFL to have the raiders move from the 6th biggest media market to the 44th biggest market.they wont go to LA either because the owners dont want a DAVIS owned Raiders franchise in LA.
> 
> traiter Al  on the other hand is comparable to Modell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too much money to be had right where they are and no real startups costs in terms of fan interest and establishment recognition imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly,thats why they wont leave,wayyyyy too much money to be made by staying in the bay area.this link here also backs you up as well.
Click to expand...


That cash cow needs to produce in order to stay viable. LOL yea it is a game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Where are the “no” votes for a Raiders move to Vegas?


No I'm not a Warriors fan.... however... I need them to win the finals....

them winning will further validate why it's very important to keep ALL of our teams in Oakland. Winning sports franchises will not only give the locals a sense of civic pride, but... it will also boost the local economy, give the opportunity for small business to flourish, and it will create jobs...

for those of you who weren't at Game 7 of the Western Conference Finals but were patronizing local businesses, you noticed how packed every single bar, brewery, and restaurant was in the Oakland, Berkeley, San Leandro, and the general East Bay region?

In addition, the East Bay Area is continuing to grow, despite the high rents and housing cost, and as more and more people are getting pushed out of San Francisco and the Peninsula, folks are making the East Bay Area "home".

I'm hoping the local politicians and franchise owners, understand the importance of keeping our teams in Oakland.

I'm going to tag a few folks in this message hopefully they will pass this to Mayor Libby Schaaf.

I'm also going to need Mark Davis to really sit and think about how valuable the OAKLAND RAIDERS franchise is to the City of Oakland and the East Bay. I also ask that Joe Lacob and Lew Wolfe think about the same.

The city of Oakland cannot afford to lose its sports franchises and these sports franchises cannot afford to lose Oakland..."


















Shannon Sharpe says Vegas residents are too poor to support an NFL team


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Raiders relocation to Las Vegas a hot mess | Cover32


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL owners warming to idea of Raiders moving to Las Vegas

From the LVReviewJournal Sheldon Adelson bought in December to shape public opinion regarding this public money heist attempt.#cockamamie


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Las Vegas mayor not excited about tax increase for Raiders stadium - Sportsnaut.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.rgj.com/story/sports/2016/06/03/week-1000-words-las-vegas-worst-idea-ever/85321280/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is WHY I am confidant Raiders will stay in Oakland.

The fact that Goodell is getting involved is a clear signal that the NFL want the Raiders in Oakland and Vegas is their new leverage City...Don't under estimate the attraction of having Lott and Pete in an ownership role it helps solve some of the NFL's Image issues. And as far as the A's go well giving them their notice to move, they've done nothing towards committing to anything and the current site would fail for MLB anyways cuz baseball needs an attraction either downtown or Howard Terminal..

You got that right Dan Stills. There is no way the nfl would do this if they were planning to back up mark davis. I think it's just a matter of time till he decides to sell the team. The nfl knows he is miss treating us raider fans. Take him out!!!!!

you are reading what the writer wants to quote. Schaaf said previously that she is not going to push for Lott and Comp (UNLESS) the NFL or The Oakland Raidersshow interest. Since the NFL is showing interest she is now all for it. I don't blame her for one bit after she and the council try bringing in investors before and Mark Davis always push them away.


So let's make this perfectly clear, Mark Davis is a lair and here are just a few facts to back up this statement. . .He tells us he has done everything possible to #StayInOakland but………..
1. He didn’t want ancillary development with the stadium in Oakland but was willing to have it in Carson
2. He didn’t want to share a stadium in Oakland but was willing to do so in Carson and is willing to do so in Vegas
3. He is settling for less land in Vegas than Oakland was willing to give him
4. Oakland has present a couple of proposals but he rejected all of them
5. He has not present a single stadium plan to Oakland but had a plan for Carson and presented it to the NFL Owners in January
6. Claims he has $500 mil for Vegas but in reality it is only $400 mil because the extra $100 mil from the NFL is for Oakland and Oakland only
7. He wouldn’t hire a consulate to negotiate with Oakland but hired one for Carson and only hired Larry MacNeil because he wanted the NFL’s money
8. He claims Oakland has done nothing but Larry MacNeil has been to several meeting with city officials
9. He didn’t want to negotiate with Oakland until after the NFL Owners meeting in January but was ‘secretly’ dealing with Vegas
10. While he continued to claim he wants to #StayInOakland he bought land in Carson and San Antonio all the while telling Oakland that they had to give you the land free

All of this leads to the fact that Mark Davis HAS NOT negotiated in “Good Faith” with his home market in direct violate of NFL by-laws
Oh, and let’s not forget he is NOT the owner of the Raiders, his mom, Carol Davis is the owner, he is the Managing General Partner
As always I am #ForeverOakland #StayInOakland #RaideretteSince1960

LOL! And the same BS was uttered about Carson. But, but, there are over 20 votes in favor of the Carson proposal. Really? 30-2 says otherwise. http://www.ocregister.com/.../chargers-699521-rams-votes...

This is about to blow up on Mark...just watch.

Pauper Davis is so incredibly incompetent, that it's no wonder at all that the NFL is hoping that he hangs himself.

The league basically gave Mark the noose and he almost has figured how how to hang himself. He'll be selling soon.

Listen very closely at the end of this video they say it will take a owners vote again lmao good luck Mark nobody likes your punk ass! 

Raiders owner: "Right now I am focused on Las Vegas"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ronnie Lott’s pitch for Raiders stadium wins NFL boss’ backing


----------



## LA RAM FAN

best damn article on the Raiders situation.

Oakland Raiders Misconceptions


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Las Vegas Mayor Says Stadium, Not Sports Gambling, is Biggest Hurdle in Landing NFL Team - Casino.org


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders Owner: $750M Public Stadium Funds is ‘Bottom Line’


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders owner Mark Davis states Las Vegas is no "pawn", reiterates intent to move team


----------



## LA RAM FAN

these guys are idiots.

Watch: ICYMI, our discussion on the Raiders' potential move to Las Vegas

Update: The Oakland Raider's stadium search


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Now that Goodel is on board,it will happen.

Roger Goodell throws weight behind new Oakland Raiders stadium development group


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.zennie62blog.com/2016/06...land-raiders-nfl-stadium-over-lvcc-expansion/


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland is the place to be, unless you're a professional sports team

Why Does Everyone Want to Bring Sports to Las Vegas? — The Ringer


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great article.

The Raiders in Las Vegas: Betting on Silver and Black or folding?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Las Vegas Raiders? ESPN Says Yes

NFL commisioner Roger Goodell though is working to keep the team in Oakland and says Las Vegas talk is premature.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders “Disappointed” With Las Vegas’ Decision To Reduce Public Contribution To $550M - NFL Trade Rumors -


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Raiders disappointed by Las Vegas funding cut


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders “Disappointed” With Las Vegas’ Decision To Reduce Public Contribution To $550M - NFL Trade Rumors -


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders “Disappointed” With Las Vegas’ Decision To Reduce Public Contribution To $550M - NFL Trade Rumors -

I don't know if the mainstream media has an agenda against the Raiders in Oakland, or they just don't do their homework. Zennie DOES his homework. Keep gettin the word out, man! #Zennie62

It will happen. All other avenues for Davis are shutdown. They will stay. RAIDERS!!!!!

You know, I really want everyone to just get along. I really do hope the Raiders can remain in Oakland with a new stadium.Every Raider fan I have ever spoke with "in a perfect world..." Scenario is for them to stay in Oakland.I just don't see the need to try to tear down Mark Davis to try to make that happen.I know you know the difference in size and financing between a Raiders only stadium in Oakland and a Raiders/Chargers stadium in Carson and why they are different, you've spoke about it before.It wasn't Mark changing his mind about what he wanted, it's logistics.Can't we all just get along?We have fans from Oakland threatening reports on Twitter for relaying information they heard, this is crazy!Can we all please just stop verbally bashing Oakland, Mark Davis, Libby Schaaf, Marc Badain or who ever else?It's ok to agree to disagree.In a perfect world, we all do really want the same thing after all.Thank you

This isn't all on Ronnie Lott. Google up Egbert Perry, one of the partners in the group. His background, experience and general overall financial capability is very convincing that this group can get it done.

Something tells me Ronnie lott and his partners will end up as the new owners of the Oakland Raiders. Maybe not now, but soon.

My thoughts exactly. The partners have much more money than Mark Davis




Garden State Raider ,2 days ago
Thank god staying,I'm a Raider wherever they go but the only home for the Raiders is Oakland, ,,,,Good news

+Zennie62 what do you mean by "bloodied by reality?" What I heard was SNTIC decreased from $750M to $550M. Mark Davis has to face reality that Las Vegas tax payers won't put up their own money for a stadium. Is the SNTIC have anot her meating coming up?Thanks for the update Zennie

The Raiders are not happy with what we heard today." BULLSHIT. 
This is great news for the Raiders players, coaches, staff, families, cheerleaders, Alameda County residents who work at the stadium, non profits who fund raise $$ by working the concession stands, and most importantly us local RAIDER FANS!!! Time to get it together and get it done in OAKLAND.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders brass "not happy" with curve ball at SNTIC meeting in Las Vegas

Keep the Raiders in Oakland


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I don't think this will impact rather or not a NFL or MLB team eventually call Vegas home. As of right now though if and it is still a pretty big if. 5 years from now if a NFL team is based in Vegas it will be owned by someone other than Mark Davis. I would also say its a fair to decent chance it will be an expansion team. Like the NHL is doing not a relocation of an existing Franchise.

The other thing about the Raiders to Vegas he doesn't have the money he claims. That loan from the NFL is only if he builds in Oakland. Its not for relocating to a new market.

Davis doesn't have enough money to do anything on his own. He probably won't be able to pay his inheritance tax. Let alone any relocation fees if he leaves Oakland.

So again rather a team NFL team winds up in Vegas or not someday even if it is an existing team that relocates no matter which team it is. 99 percent sure it will not be owned by Mark Davis.

Maybe he should just sell the Raiders, and buy into the expansion NHL hockey team awarded to Vegas.

That can work for you MR. Davis think about i!  

Does anyone else think Vegas will really put 2 professional teams in their city at the same (or close to the same) time??
So (I believe) Mark, you have been out manevoured again. . .time to put your big boy pants on and start doing the right thing and "NEGOTIATE IN GOOD FAITH" with Oakland
NHL: Las Vegas gets first major league sports team with ice hockey franchise

It drives me nuts how many Raider fans outside of the Bay actually trust and defend this guy.

Al Davis was able to admit his wrongs about leaving and came back.

maal That's what puzzles me too! Davis has never submitted an Oakland design but has for other cities! I hear Lotts group has architect hired and we will see a design soon! Perfect example if you really want something done things will get done
4 · Yesterday at 6:47am · Edited




Shawn Crawford Hopefully 65k to 68k stadium with lots of luxury suites and expansion capabilities for marquee events like super bowls, cfp title game and big soccer matches..great sightlines, amenities and more important land for tailgating...something vegas wont offer.plus you have the bart access..... goodell is smiling at this and checking this out soon....and hope goodell sends in his henchmen to make sure md and badain don't screw this up
5 · Yesterday at 10:51am

 It only adds more pressure (aka LOGIC) for Mark Davis to stop the idiocy in pretty new pet flaunting and commit to the #6 US market with #1 average US income. The Lott Group, JPA, City, and County are ready to share the same side of the table and have been.
7 · 17 hrs · Edited


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In reality the Oakland stadium project is further ahead than anywhere else, will this latest slap down get Mark to be more serious about Oakland?

Raiders are about to go in desperate mode. The NFL makes billions of dollars and they want taxpayers to build the stadium and after we would have to buy expensive tickets....yea right. I want the NFL in Las Vegas but this is a bad deal and I wouldn't except. Raiders would ruin their own deal if this doesn't go right. Raiders need to chip in more money.

from not negotiating in good faith to this low ball counter this is now advantage oakland....confident lott and his group will get this done

emember this video zenne, I feel like he should take you more seriously. I feel like right now we Ronnie Lott and Peete acting as developers is a great opportunity for you to be introduced in any way that helps the Raiders. any person that can outsmart the whole staff alone warrants someone listening to their ideas and I'll leave it at that.

Since the Raiders management has mishandled all of these deals, when do you think an actual full agreement and deal will be completed? And since it does appear we will stay in Oakland, when will the stadium be built?




Zennie6219 hours ago
I would forecast by 2020.

not saying all of your arguments are vacuum sealed, but the fact remains that your insight into how these deals can legitimately come to fruition shows how near sighted the media is, and unfortunately, how uneducated and nearsighted the Raiders front office is. I do think the Raiders could move but their front office is in over their heads and any reasonable business man with the capital to take over this franchise would find it foolish to move them to one of these below average markets.

I doubt anyone has been more harsh on Zennie, but in this video, he is 100% correct. The Raiders management and approach is in serious trouble.


This is the beginning of the end for Mark Davis and his desperate actions. LV is and always has been nothing but a hoax! The Lott Group is picking up serious steam and I wouldn't be surprised to see an NFL backed Oakland stadium deal struck within 60 days, with or without Clown Boy Mark Davis!


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

This says it all. . .With the Ronnie Lott group ready to play ball, if Mark would put the time, money and personnel into Oakland that he has in Carson and now Vegas, the deal would get done

The NFL's Last, Best Chance to Solve the Oakland Raiders | VICE Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The San Francisco Giants built their stadium with private funding. The Golden State Warriors will be building their new arena with private funding. The Los Angeles Rams will be building their stadium with private funding. The Los Angeles Dodgers paid for their stadium renovations with private funding. Obviously, it can be done without depending on tax dollars.

Raiders Las Vegas stadium proposal asking record taxpayer money, Clark County Commissioner strongly opposed


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ronnie Lott Group to be developer of Oakland Raiders NFL Stadium at Coliseum City

The group of builders, bankers, and investors assembled by Oakland Raiders and San Francisco 49ers NFL Hall Of Fame Legend Ronnie Lott have been quietly working with “East Bay Officials” to present a plan not just for the development of a stadium for the Raiders, but the ultimate development of between 35 and 40 acres of land around it.

Within weeks, the Oakland City Council and the Alameda County Board of Supervisors will be presented with a resolution that will call for the approval of a “Memorandum of Understanding” between the East Bay Officials and Ronnie Lott's Group.

Now, before you start thinking of Floyd Kephart, let's discard that idea right now; Lott's group is of such economic power it's capable of financing the construction of the entire proposed stadium in much the same way that LA Rams' Owner Stan Kronke set up a network of eight banks to back the construction of his privately financed stadium in Inglewood, California. The only public investment that might be required is for infrastructure, and that's being worked out as I write this.

Moreover, Lott's group is has an ally in NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who has stated more than once his desire that the Raiders remain in Oakland with what he calls a "long term stadium solution".

Now, you are probably wondering why the resolution would call for an MOU and not an “Exclusive Negotiating Agreement”? That came directly from Oakland Mayor Libby Schaaf's lack of desire to send a message that the East Bay Officials were locked into one deal process they could not get out of should things go wrong. It's not that an ENA would not be done, but the Mayor wants to make sure that all of the details are worked out.

That's a good idea because the ENA process with Kephart's New City Development Corporation and done under now former Oakland Mayor Jean Quan was a total disaster. No one could talk to anyone else, even to suggest an adjustment to Kephart's plan that would improve the total approach. Now, there's more room to adjust Lott's plan to achieve success. It's not that Mayor Schaaf doesn't want Lott's Group, she does – but Libby is very much concerned that everything be done to make the plan a certainty. And that includes the much talked about Land Proposal to the Oakland Raiders.

The formation of the Land Proposal is still in its forming stages but the process is going well, I'm told. You should expect some news on this probably around the same time that news of the MOU officially comes to public view.

In closing, keep in mind that the general plan for Coliseum City was approved by the Oakland City Council last year – the only hole in the plan was for the stadiums for baseball and football. Now, efforts are underway to close that gap and in a way that takes as little public investment as possible.

https://www.youtube.com/watch…


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

dr death exposes Vegas as a hoax for the raiders same as carson was at 48 min mark.

Keep the Raiders in Oakland


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders Las Vegas stadium proposal asking record taxpayer money, Clark County Commissioner strongly opposed

Latest On Las Vegas

LISTEN; Las Vegas Mayor Carolyn Goodman

Final four stadium sites for Raiders up for debate
Care of Sheldon Adelson owned newpaper/propaganda machine. What a snooze fest.

THANK YOU SOUTHWEST AIRLINES!!!!!

http://news3lv.com/…/southwest-opposes-stadium-site-near-ai…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

USA Today: Cowboys owner Jerry Jones more influential than Roger Goodell


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Southwest Against Proposed $1.4B NFL Stadium Near McCarran


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bullshit.

Your guide to the new NFL stadium derby with Chargers, Raiders and Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It has quite a bit to do with us. If the Chargers to not get a super majority vote in San Diego then they have the first option for Los Angeles. Depending on what the Chargers decide helps determine the Raiders next move.

John Neinstedt: “Chargers fans have dropped by 2% the last year and 9% the last 12”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mark Purdy on Twitter

chargers stadium.

Chargers' make-or-break stadium proposal cleared for November vote

Kaplan: Keep the faith Chargers fans

What Teams Need a New Stadium? | 120Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rob Manfred on A’s: ‘I certainly have not given up on Oakland’

Raiders new stadium: Ronnie Lott's investment group eyes Coliseum site

NFL's Brandon Marshall -- Wake Up Raiders ... Vegas Is Dangerous For NFL Players (VIDEO)

dont forget brandon marshalls opinion on NFL in vegas.


Manfred strengthens case for Oakland


Raiders new stadium: Ronnie Lott's investment group eyes Coliseum site

Best damn news ever on the Raiders staying in OAKLAND.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

very good reminder on why the Raiders will stay in oakland.

Oakland closing in on keeping the Raiders


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> very good reminder on why the Raiders will stay in oakland.
> 
> Oakland closing in on keeping the Raiders



Like money in the bank


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> very good reminder on why the Raiders will stay in oakland.
> 
> Oakland closing in on keeping the Raiders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like money in the bank
Click to expand...



this here has to be a major slap in the face to the Raider fans in Vegas that want them there.lol

Nevada State Senator Tick Segerblom agrees that the Raiders should remain in Oakland, and that the crooks in LV shouldn't get tax subsidies!!!!! - Darren Arata


----------



## LA RAM FAN

t's funny how when there is news in Oakland they say it's "rumors."

But, anywhere else.. "It's a good chance they are moving, key sources says it's a fact that they are going to LV, blah blah blah."

http://justblogbaby.com/…/oakland-raiders-ronnie-lott-grou…/


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> t's funny how when there is news in Oakland they say it's "rumors."
> 
> But, anywhere else.. "It's a good chance they are moving, key sources says it's a fact that they are going to LV, blah blah blah."
> 
> http://justblogbaby.com/…/oakland-raiders-ronnie-lott-grou…/


"the Lott group are offering $300 million to owner Mark Davis for a 20% stake in the Raiders. A deal that would be a tough pill to swallow for the Davis family, but ultimately one that could save the Raiders in Oakland."

With Lott involved it would change the culture of the Oakland Raiders


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's funny how when there is news in Oakland they say it's "rumors."
> 
> But, anywhere else.. "It's a good chance they are moving, key sources says it's a fact that they are going to LV, blah blah blah."
> 
> http://justblogbaby.com/…/oakland-raiders-ronnie-lott-grou…/
> 
> 
> 
> "the Lott group are offering $300 million to owner Mark Davis for a 20% stake in the Raiders. A deal that would be a tough pill to swallow for the Davis family, but ultimately one that could save the Raiders in Oakland."
> 
> With Lott involved it would change the culture of the Oakland Raiders
Click to expand...

did you watch those two videos in post#372?

That pretty much proves Oakland is going nowhere.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's funny how when there is news in Oakland they say it's "rumors."
> 
> But, anywhere else.. "It's a good chance they are moving, key sources says it's a fact that they are going to LV, blah blah blah."
> 
> http://justblogbaby.com/…/oakland-raiders-ronnie-lott-grou…/
> 
> 
> 
> "the Lott group are offering $300 million to owner Mark Davis for a 20% stake in the Raiders. A deal that would be a tough pill to swallow for the Davis family, but ultimately one that could save the Raiders in Oakland."
> 
> With Lott involved it would change the culture of the Oakland Raiders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you watch those two videos in post#372?
> 
> That pretty much proves Oakland is going nowhere.
Click to expand...

Yes I did, of course they are not going anywhere. They are a fixture in Oakland and have always been.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Rob Manfred on A’s: ‘I certainly have not given up on Oakland’
> 
> Raiders new stadium: Ronnie Lott's investment group eyes Coliseum site
> 
> NFL's Brandon Marshall -- Wake Up Raiders ... Vegas Is Dangerous For NFL Players (VIDEO)
> 
> dont forget brandon marshalls opinion on NFL in vegas.
> 
> 
> Manfred strengthens case for Oakland
> 
> 
> Raiders new stadium: Ronnie Lott's investment group eyes Coliseum site
> 
> Best damn news ever on the Raiders staying in OAKLAND.




I watched the video. I do not really understand why it is such a big issue for some. It is obvious what the raiders are going to do. 
Why are some trying to deny (or lie as it was put) about it??


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> t's funny how when there is news in Oakland they say it's "rumors."
> 
> But, anywhere else.. "It's a good chance they are moving, key sources says it's a fact that they are going to LV, blah blah blah."
> 
> http://justblogbaby.com/…/oakland-raiders-ronnie-lott-grou…/





Wait a sec now. I thought everything was set for the Raiders already?? Move to Vegas?? Do whut?? hmmm (and yes I watched the video)


----------



## yiostheoy

Vegas is the latest scuttlebutt from OakTown.

For the next 3 years they are stuck where they are for now though.

Raiders have made progress in Vegas, now owners want the facts


----------



## yiostheoy

Alex. said:


> ... they are not going anywhere. They are a fixture in Oakland and have always been.


Don't get your hopes up about that.

The Coliseum is run down and in a ratty part of town.

The Warriors are moving too, back to San Francisco.

The SF 49ers have moved to Santa Clara.

There is lots of flux right now.

And recall Al Davis' move to L.A. back in the 1980's.

Oakland Raiders  |  Timeline - Raiders Historical Highlights


----------



## yiostheoy

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's funny how when there is news in Oakland they say it's "rumors."
> 
> But, anywhere else.. "It's a good chance they are moving, key sources says it's a fact that they are going to LV, blah blah blah."
> 
> http://justblogbaby.com/…/oakland-raiders-ronnie-lott-grou…/
> 
> 
> 
> "the Lott group are offering $300 million to owner Mark Davis for a 20% stake in the Raiders. A deal that would be a tough pill to swallow for the Davis family, but ultimately one that could save the Raiders in Oakland."
> 
> With Lott involved it would change the culture of the Oakland Raiders
Click to expand...

They won't swallow it.

It's easier just to move to Nevada.

There are Raiders fans all across the USA and Nevada is no different.

Anywhere the Raiders go they will be received warmly.

Mark Davis has no reason to say in OakTown.


----------



## Alex.

yiostheoy said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... they are not going anywhere. They are a fixture in Oakland and have always been.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your hopes up about that.
> 
> The Coliseum is run down and in a ratty part of town.
> 
> The Warriors are moving too, back to San Francisco.
> 
> The SF 49ers have moved to Santa Clara.
> 
> There is lots of flux right now.
> 
> And recall Al Davis' move to L.A. back in the 1980's.
> 
> Oakland Raiders  |  Timeline - Raiders Historical Highlights
Click to expand...

you are talking location which I will not argue, I am talking sentiment. Seems to me everyone I discuss this issue with calls them oakland raiders.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yiostheoy said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... they are not going anywhere. They are a fixture in Oakland and have always been.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your hopes up about that.
> 
> The Coliseum is run down and in a ratty part of town.
> 
> The Warriors are moving too, back to San Francisco.
> 
> The SF 49ers have moved to Santa Clara.
> 
> There is lots of flux right now.
> 
> And recall Al Davis' move to L.A. back in the 1980's.
> 
> Oakland Raiders  |  Timeline - Raiders Historical Highlights
Click to expand...





yiostheoy said:


> Vegas is the latest scuttlebutt from OakTown.
> 
> For the next 3 years they are stuck where they are for now though.
> 
> Raiders have made progress in Vegas, now owners want the facts



Dude I talk to people in Oakland ALL THE TIME on a regular basis who attend city council meetings and know the mayor so I have more inside information on this that anyone here.

the Raiders are not moving,neither are the A's. you have been listening way too much to what the propaganda LAMEstream media tells you who always hold back facts.

You got a few things right here but some is way off mostly the Raiders and A's moving.

Dude the reason the Raiders are not leaving is because the NFL owners  dont want to lose the bay area market.They want the Raiders in oakland.

That point about Al Davis moving to LA back in the early 80's holds no water in this day and age in NFL relocation.

After the Rams left LA for st louis in 95 and then a year later the Browns left cleveland for Baltimore and the Oilers left Houston for Nashvills NFL relocation rules got MUCH tougher for NFL teams to leave.

Later that year in 96 the NFL drew up new rules that a team could not move from from one major market to a smaller market anymore. WHY do you suppose no teams have relocated since then other than my Rams recently?

The Rams qualified obviously because they moved from st louis which is the 38th biggest market,to LA the second biggest media market in the country.

Oakland if they tried to leave for Vegas would be leaving the 6th biggest market for the 46th biggest media market.not happening.

as far as LA? if you think there is any chance that will ever fly then you need to get off that crack your smoking.

These are the two main reasons the Raiders will never be in LA again.
one-The majority of the NFL owners dont like the Davis family.there is STILL some bad blood with the other NFL owners for Al Davis suing the league and moving without their permission. Mark is not Al but that doesnt matter,he is his son and they dont like the Davis family so he will never get the neccessary 24 votes needed to move.lol


two-the majority of the fans that embraced the Raiders when they were in NFL were thugs,there were fights in the stands all the time including stabbings and shootings. Have you seen the movie STRAIGHT OUTTA COMPTON?  if you have,you know what I mean then.

LA never embraced the Raiders.that stadium was half empty all the time even after they won the superbowl out there.

the  NFL owners dont want that again. The LA fans to this day still give the Oakland fans a bad rap.when they were in Oakland,they were only known as the outlaws,they did not inspire gangs in oakland because of their silver and black colors.when they came to LA  that DID happen though.they went from being known as outlaws to gangbangers.the NFL doesnt want that again.

Al Davis had power and influence in the league back then. Mark Davis does not have either. He is an idiot who only became rich because of his brilliant father.the owners want him to sell the team.

yes the coliseum is run down and ratty that is why they need a new stadium.

yes the niners moved to santa clara and that has turned out to be a MAJOR mistake the NFL made in allowing that because if you go to one of their games,you'll notice that stadium is half empty all the time and that is because the passionate 49er fans they had,they are not driving outside the city to go see them play.

the horrible attendence they have for games now is NOT because of how terrible they are but because the 49er faithful feel betrayed that they left them for santa clara so most dumped their season tickets and i dont blame them.i would have done the same thing.

The NFL doesnt want to make the same mistake with the Raiders they made in letting the 49ers move to santa clara ESPECIALLY since they would be losing the bay area market with the niners gone now.the bay area is way too valuable for them to lose so only an idiot would think they are leaving when the NFL is all about the money.

The NFL figured that the 49er fans in SF would not mind the travel time of just driving an hour away to see their team. they guessed wrong though. they dont want to make that same mistake with the Raiders which is what would happen if they ever allowed them to move to LA again. the NFL would lose their credibility allowing a team to move back to another city TWICE.lol

Oh and forget about using the Rams as your rebutall bcause they have only moved back to LA ONCE and they will never leave again.

I know many 49er fans in SF personally that have dumped their tickets.

It has nothing to do with the poor play because when they were terrible they ALWAYS packed them in all the time in SF.

Yes you are correct the warriors ARE moving back to SF but the Raiders and A's are staying.

The warriors owner is going to find out after he moves them there though that he made a major mistake.same thing will happen there in SF that is happening in santa clara with the 49ers.there will be empty seats same as there are at games in santa clara.bank on that. SF fans dont have passion about basketball like the oakland fans do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yiostheoy said:


> Vegas is the latest scuttlebutt from OakTown.
> 
> For the next 3 years they are stuck where they are for now though.
> 
> Raiders have made progress in Vegas, now owners want the facts



Okay NOW you are making sense because you said something factual for a change.Yes Vegas IS their latest scuttlebutt from Oaktown.Vegas is just as much of a hoax as Carson was for them.

I could not believe all the idiots around here back then who actually seriously thought carson for the chargers and raiders was actually real.

ever run into rightwinger by chance? He is the biggest idiot troll you will find at USMB to roam the boards.He can NEVER admit when he has been proven wrong despite the facts.

This troll kept insisting that carson was real and that the raiders and chargers would be in carson and the rams would stay in st louis.

and guess what? it gets even better.remember the part i just mentioned where he can NEVER admit when he has been proven wrong? He STILL goes around trolling saying the Rams are playing in st louis this year,that I am gullible believing what the media tells me on this. if that is not a troll,I dont know what is.


Davis has lost LA as leverage for a new stadium so this is like the 6th newest  city in his desperate  threat by him that will fail same as carson.


you are believing way too much in what the internet tells you,that is an old article that many of my newer articles and videos i have posted on this thread have debunked.you didnt even bother watching those two videos I spoke of earlier that debunk that article obviously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yiostheoy said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's funny how when there is news in Oakland they say it's "rumors."
> 
> But, anywhere else.. "It's a good chance they are moving, key sources says it's a fact that they are going to LV, blah blah blah."
> 
> http://justblogbaby.com/…/oakland-raiders-ronnie-lott-grou…/
> 
> 
> 
> "the Lott group are offering $300 million to owner Mark Davis for a 20% stake in the Raiders. A deal that would be a tough pill to swallow for the Davis family, but ultimately one that could save the Raiders in Oakland."
> 
> With Lott involved it would change the culture of the Oakland Raiders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't swallow it.
> 
> It's easier just to move to Nevada.
> 
> There are Raiders fans all across the USA and Nevada is no different.
> 
> Anywhere the Raiders go they will be received warmly.
> 
> Mark Davis has no reason to say in OakTown.
Click to expand...




yiostheoy said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's funny how when there is news in Oakland they say it's "rumors."
> 
> But, anywhere else.. "It's a good chance they are moving, key sources says it's a fact that they are going to LV, blah blah blah."
> 
> http://justblogbaby.com/…/oakland-raiders-ronnie-lott-grou…/
> 
> 
> 
> "the Lott group are offering $300 million to owner Mark Davis for a 20% stake in the Raiders. A deal that would be a tough pill to swallow for the Davis family, but ultimately one that could save the Raiders in Oakland."
> 
> With Lott involved it would change the culture of the Oakland Raiders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't swallow it.
> 
> It's easier just to move to Nevada.
> 
> There are Raiders fans all across the USA and Nevada is no different.
> 
> Anywhere the Raiders go they will be received warmly.
> 
> Mark Davis has no reason to say in OakTown.
Click to expand...


wrong dude.wow you are totally clueless on this issue and have done no research in this thing whatsoever.
stick with your talking points on why the warriors will move.A subject you actually DO know what you are talking about on.

Anywhere the Raiders go they will be received warmly? seriously?

wow do you ever have a bad memory.

These are facts that you can look up yourself if you dont believe me.

The year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the very next season for their home opener,they only drew a small measly crowd of just over 44,000 for that game.The Oakland Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody in LA cared obviously.

Guess what the Rams drew that same season for their home opener? over 65,000 in a standing room only game  which was very impressive the fact they were playing in a baseball only stadium.

Plus their very first year when they were in LA,despite the fact that they had come off winning a superbowl previously the previous year their last year in oakland,for their very first game there,they only drew a small crowd of just over 42,000 for that game.

Raider games in LA were filled with half empty stadiums all the time.Al Davis himself even hinted about five years later after he moved to LA that he wanted to go back to Oakland already later saying that he really missed the roar of the loud crowds they had in Oakland.

Oh and we have already discussed that LA would be their only option they would have since NFL rules PROHIBIT  a team from moving from a huge market like oakland to a much smaller market like Vegas so we wont even go there on vegas.His lasted desperate attempt.lol

actually the owners WILL swallow the Ronnie Lott group behind the move to keep the Raiders in Oakland.What the NFL WONT swallow though is the Raiders leaving Oakland for another city.

Roger Goodell wants the Raiders to stay.He has come out and said-Oakland needs to do everything they can to keep the Raiders in Oakland,we want the Raiders to stay in Oakland. Guess what?

He never said that when st louis sportswriters asked him if the Rams would leave for LA. You could tell in his voice he was evading it not giving a straight answer because he just gave the standard line saying  back then saying-we are doing everything we can to make sure teams stay in their home markets. hardly a ringing endorcement there.

Roger Goodel has a lot of power. He wanted the Rams in LA all along and the NFL was serious about having a team in LA and they always said it had to be the RIGHT team.Will the Raiders are hardly the right team,they are the worst team that could be in LA. the chargers would have a much better shot of joining the Rams rather than the raiders.

Uh no it is NOT easier to move to Nevada.there are many more hurdles and obstacles a franchise has to clear to move to another city than it is to get a new stadium and stay in their current city.teams cannot just up and move in the middle of the night anymore like the colts did you know? lol

when you say mark davis has no reason to stay in oakland you are clueless to the fact that he HAS to get 24 of the 31 votes from the owners for approval to move  same as Kroneke had to have to move to LA and the majority of the owners dont like the Davis family.

that was WHY I always knew it was a no brainer the Rams would be in LA this year because the owners wanted an owner with deep pockets in LA to run and operate a franchise and Kroneke is the second richest owner in the league. By comparison to kronke,davis and spanos of the chargers are poor paupers,Kroneke makes more than BOTH of them combined.

you should watch this video here below.Remember when I said how the Raiders were never embraced well in LA? how even though they won the superbowl out there in LA,the very next year they only drew a small crowd of just over 44,000 for that game? Remember where I said Davis after being there for about 5 years realised that was the biggest mistake he ever made because he later said-I miss the loud roar of the crowds back in Oakland?

well this very informative video here backs everything up i been saying.there is an oakland raider fan here that talks about the one difference he noticed in games in oakland and in LA is that in LA,he had no problems at all getting tickets to games.

Meanwhile in Oakland,two years ago despite the fact the fact they had lost 13 games in a row till that point,they SOLD OUT  a thursday night game against the chiefs in a drowning rainpour.The fans in fact never left their seats other than halftime to get refreshments.PLUS for the first time eve,they have a waiting list for season tickets in oakland.the NFL is not going to want to chance losing a passionate fanbase like that.

Oakland is their identity and people automatically around the country identify them with oakland same as they do the yankees and new york,they are the same,you cant have one without the other.davis found that out himself when he moved them to LA.



did you watch it? did you hear the part i mentioned where that oakland  raider fan said that the one difference he noticed in going to games in oakland and in LA is that he had no problems getting tickets to games just as i said? so much for your THEORY that the Raiders will be received  warmly ANYWHERE they go.

Vegas would bomb same as LA did. Vegas has mostly transplants in that city,the raiders would have the same problem in vegas they had in LA where the visiting teams fans greatly outnumbered the raider fans.

the few raider fans that went to games in LA were mostly OAKLAND fans.many Oakland fans have said though that if the Raiders left them for LA AGAIN,that they would not go out there and support them as they did in the past though and I dont blame them.


your playing in the big leagues now son. I just took you to school there. You arent going to do the same thing with me that these trolls did who came on my Rams thread two years ago did where they  trolled it blatantly ignoring facts I posted that the Rams would be back in LA refusing to look at any of the facts i posted and when I proved them wrong after they insisted they were not coming back,they were too arrogant to admit that i proved what fools they were. you arent going to act childish like THEY did when I took them to school as well now are you?

as you can see from all their posts here,many people here did not believe me two years ago despite the facts i posted,that the rams were coming back to LA.Now all they do  is insult me now because they are too arrogant to admit they were proven wrong.

WHY people here are so arrogant and incapable of admitting when they have been proven wrong is beyond me.they even LIE about it just as i said they would two years ago,saying they never said to me the rams were not coming back.

expect Rams to be back in LA next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Save Oakland Raiders - Timeline | Facebook
oakland major libby schaff.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

looking good for the raiders in oakland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a couple more videos that put this to rest the Raiders are staying in Oakland. Larry Mcneil has been hired on by the Raiders to overseathis.who is Larry Mcneil you might ask? He is none other than the same person who was hired ob by the 49ers to get the new stadium in santa clara built. should have got someone else though since that stadium is a piece of crap dump. give me old candlestick park any day of the year.

Mayor Libby Schaaf stops by Mornings on 2

IN all the propaganda pieces by the mainstream media that the Raiders are bolting to Vegas,they NEVER mention this lilttle fact about Ronnie Lotts MOU deal mentioned in this video to no surprise.


Its funny how media keeps pushing this phony Vegas story! Vegas is ranked 42 and no financial guarantee! It's not happening because Ronnie Lott is in the picture to get something done in Oakland plus Roger Goodel is behind Lotts group to keep them in Oakland as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still even MORE facts that prove that vegas is as phony a story as much as carson was. the investor for the raiders going to vegas sheldon adleson has been alleged to be involved in money laundering AS WELL AS being fined 47 MILLION in the past for illegal operations. with all the blackeyes the NFL has on them right now,the last thing they are going to allow want and allow is to have an NFL owner involved in money laundering to be one of the new NFL owners.

sure the NFL is corrupt,but this would put the NFL out of existance for sure if they brought in an owner who has been alleged to be involved in money laundering and was fiend 47 MILLION dollars at point for illegal operations.Not the best way in the world to try and reform the image of the corrupt NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still more pesky facts that shoot down the fairy  tales of the main stream media that the raiders are leaving for vegas.lol

many people are overlooking WHO pays the billion dollar relocation fee? davis doenst have that kind of money.lol

The requirements for approval of a NFL G4 loan specifically states "The project must not involve any relocation of or change in an affected clubs 'home territory.' In other words that G4 loan can only be used to construct a stadium in Oakland. The other 100 million from the NFL loan also applies only to construction in Oakland. The remaining 200 million is subject to PSL's. In summary Davis had zero money of his own to contribute to a new stadium.

The NFL is gonna keep forcing MD's hand until he either capitulates and agrees to build in Oakland, or he cries poor and sells the team.

No one in MD's camp is telling him LV is the better deal. They're telling him the exact opposite. MD knows Oakland is the better deal, but he's gotta play this leverage game to extract the best deal possible from Oakland and the Lott group. By the end of this year, with Adelson demanding a quick vote from Nevada legislature, SD vote on new stadium in November, the fog will start to clear.

Vegas still has no land to build the stadium on they have a few locations but still have not bought any land which cost more $$$$$ and who pays?

 I keep thinking Lott is just waiting til he's purchased the land(yes, still waiting on the land appraisal)before he makes any news public about his intentions for the Raiders. OR, is he waiting for the LV deal to officially die before said announcement? I know Lott's deal is a completely privately financed one(which I applaud), so he's under no obligation to publicly announce anything. I won't pretend to know anything about financing a stadium, so I'll trust that Lott's silence is by design and to the benefit of the process. The LV people have been flapping their gums for months, and the cracks in their plan are beginning to show. I think Lott has his eggs lined up, he's just picking his moment to pounce. Grubman is talking to Lott now, which I'm sure Lott is asking him, "so for sure the owners won't vote to pass LV move, right?"

 I figure if Goodell was in favor of a LV move, he wouldn't say anything. Again, he speaks for the owners. He does and says what the owners tell him. I don't think the owners are opposed to a team in LV, or even the Raiders in LV. What they do oppose is a Mark Davis owned Raiders team in LV. Which goes back to my original theory that they are trying to force him to sell(Lott)the team, or at least part of it now, with the hope the new owners will eventually buy controlling interest. By NFL owners standards, MD is broke financially. There's a reason he's been holding his hand out for the last couple years. He may have found a sugar daddy in Adelson.

Great job zennie ... Jason la canfora was also on record saying the league wants the raiders in oakland ... They don't wanna lose a foot hold on the Bay Area considering the 9ers are an hour away from san fran


In other words Goodell is saying" Mark u ain't going no where! Me and the rest of the 31 owners don't give a shit how bad u wanna move! U have 2 choices Lloyd Christmas looking muther fucker, u either continue playing in that dump or sell the majority shares to a new investor who has deep pockets so we can get this stadium deal with Oakland settled!" Soon enough we are going to hear some kind of news how Mark is selling his share of the team or the majority of his team!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland has the house on its side to keep Raiders


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a major hit on the raiders to vegas.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

No matter the argument that some continue to make on social media outlets, or the garbage that has been pedaled by the Nat'l media, LV was dead, is dead, and will continue to be dead for the Raiders and any other NFL franchise for that matter. No Special Session (of the NSL) is going to change that. 

This Special Session will just prolong the obvious: that the NFL and its owners want a stadium solution in Oakland, and do not believe that the LV market is yet ready to support a NFL franchise over a prolonged period of time.

This has never been about the cost to construct a stadium, or whether one city can fleece their state for hundreds of millions of dollars, while the other city plans on utilizing private capital for their project. And to be quite frank, it isn’t about what Pauper Davis wants either. The NFL clearly believes that it knows what’s better for the Raiders franchise than Davis does.

This has always been about the market places themselves, and their abilities to provide long-term financial success for the franchise and the league itself. Even Jerry Jones (who many thought was “on board” with Las Vegas as a possible NFL destination) has recently voiced concerns with Las Vegas’ transient nature, and whether it has the ability to sustain a franchise long-term once the novelty wears off. The fact that Las Vegas is the 40th ranked market place in the country, has few Fortune 500 companies & corporate sponsors, has an average household median income of only $58,000.00 does not bode well at all for the league’s concerns about Las Vegas’ ability to produce long-term financial wealth for the league. 

It is indeed Oakland vs. Las Vegas, and will be so in January 2017 (when the NFL owners will most-likely meet to take this issue under consideration). Las Vegas is going to lose out badly, no matter how many bribes were handed out by the Cryptkeeper (Sheldon Adelson), or how large the tax subsidy was that was fleeced from an disapproving public sector.
1 · 5 hrs


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Seriously people, read this - been saying all along that it's not up what Davis says and Adelson wants...lots of factors. I mean, I want a Ferrari, the salesman at the local Ferrari dealership (I'm sure) wants to sell me one but my bank account, my wife, my bank/lender, my financial manager and momma won't let me! LOL

Las Vegas can do whatever they want to throw money at Davis. At the end of the day, that is not the real issue. No matter what Vegas casino crooks like Sheldon Adelson think, the ultimate question is as follows. Do the modern, corporate, billionaire NFL owners want a franchise partner in the gambling business, in a city known for morally questionable activities (gambling, prostitution), where pretty much anything goes. These owners are obsessed with the value of their NFL shield and my bet is that allowing Davis to move here is a much larger hurdle than naive and desperate Davis thinks it is. My bet is that the NFL owners do not want their young, rich players rolling into Vegas every weekend wandering the strip and various other venues in their free time. Nothing but bad can come from this situation. NFL security will constantly be under pressure to control an unmanageable situation. In addition, the Raider players will constantly be tempted by savory characters and situations that could lead to constant rumors about point shaving and extortion. That is not the front page story that makes the NFL brand stronger moving forward. At the same time, Oakland is in the hottest economic market in the country and the 49ers are trending down. The NFL owners will not be in favor of losing a storied NFL franchise (Oakland Raiders) in a major market in the country. Mark Davis does not represent current NFL ownership. They are corporate, fiscally sophisticated and insanely wealthy. Davis is a picture of the past. He is rough around the edges, unsophisticated, simple and broke. The NFL press conference last year, where the owners awarded the Rams first position in LA, was a great snapshot. The Rams ownership appeared to be corporate and well healed, adorned in expensive designer suits. Davis looked like he crawled out of a trailer and had on a pin stripe suit that he must have purchased from Eastmont Mall in 1975. Al Davis did not raise Mark in the NFL executive culture as Jerry Jones is doing with his sons in Dallas. Mark is an outsider with few friends and has no juice with the majority of the NFL executives. My bet is that like Major League baseball told Lew Wolff, they will vote no on a Raider request to move to Vegas for the good of shield. They will also tell Davis once again to stay in Oakland and make it happen.

It's not Oaklands/Alameda County's fault that Davis isn't rich enough to own a football team...sell it to a tech billionaire ownership group and they can easily build a new stadium. Look at what Stanford did with just a bunch of rich alumni.

Pair of county commissioners, uneasy about stadium plan, air their concerns


----------



## LA RAM FAN

As Las Vegas deal implodes, Techno Stadium Lite might keep Raiders in Oakland


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

The mainstream reporters are getting on the Pro Oakland bandwagon now. #allofasudden

I said it before Al really made a lot of enemy's when he did his thing in the early '80s most of those old school owners haven't forgot


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Las Vegas NFL Opposition Organizes Against Sheldon Adelson


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Group releases report opposing public money for stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Majestic Realty bows out of Las Vegas stadium development team


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://news3lv.com/error#notFound=/...stadium-as-nevada-lawmakers-consider-proposal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Libertarian Party, other organizations announce Don’t Raid Nevada Coalition | Las Vegas Tribune


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Laborers union challenges Culinary over stance against Las Vegas stadium project

Las Vegas NFL Opposition Organizes Against Sheldon Adelson

Group against stadium proposal because it 'contains unacceptable level of risk for residents'

What people seem to keep forgetting is Davis is refusing to sell any part of the team. So why would Sheldon still kick in 650 mill and not get anything in return? That's just bad business. Lol
October 5 at 9:44pm



Keep the Raiders in Oakland Jimmy Ruiz sheldon also wants part of the ownership..that's another reason why the nfl prefers he sell to lott in the home market vs an untested nfl market.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

*Published on Oct 7, 2016*
Majestic Out Of Las Vegas Oakland Raiders Stadium Deal Invalidates SNTIC Rec 

Las Vegas Sands Oakland Raiders NFL Stadium Team Loses Credible Developer Majestic

During the meetings of the Southern Nevada Tourism and Infrastructure Committee (SNTIC) it was common knowledge that Majestic Realty would be involved in the plan for an NFL stadium for the Oakland Raiders. And presentations to the SNTIC showed that Majestic would put in $150 million.




Now as of today, Majestic says its out of the deal and that the stadium is the "legacy" project of Sheldon Adelson. One that Majestic makes clear it wants to be no part of. But it can't just back out without questions. 

First, where are the assurances that Majestic's planned $150 million contribution will be replaced by Las Vegas Sands and not Clark County? 

Second, Majestic is the only developer with staff who are experienced in new NFL stadium planning. Who replaces that?




Third, as Majestic had a speaking role in the presentations, its departure basically invalidates the SNTIC deal. The SNTIC made its decision based in part on Majestic's participation. Now they are gone.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Former 49er Ronnie Lott talks 'Wearsafe Tag,' Raiders stadium'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL CAN JUST BUY 90% OF DAVIS FAMILY SHARES,SELL 20% THEN FIND SOME MAJORITY OWNER COMMITTED 100 %TO OAKLAND


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.rgj.com/story/opinion/vo...re-should-reject-stadium-boondoggle/91743608/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stadium finance experts blast Vegas deal cut by “worst hagglers in Haggletown”

yep,thats why they will be staying.

The NFL wants a team in Vegas, just not a team owned by Mark Davis who doesn’t have a clue how to profitably operate an NFL franchise. Can you imagine the League embarrassment of having a brand new gleaming stadium in Sin City and within a year, 1/3 of it is tarped up and the remainder is a highly drunken Halloween party with lethal fist and blade fights? Umm no. Keep the Raiders in Oakland. It is a perfect marriage.

Sure Mark, move to Vegas without our approval but were not loaning $200 million for the stadium.
What’s that you say? You need that $200 million loan as part of the $500 million you pledged? Ah gee, to bad go ask your sugar daddy Sheldon for it.

But hey, stay in Oakland and we have $300 million for you

Oakland is rebounding. In fact, the city has seen the highest rent increase of any major city in the WORLD and has the 4th highest rent in the country. Uber is opening an office there and developers are flocking like crazy to build new high rise apartment and condos in the next couple of years. All of this can be found with a simple Google search. Unless you live there, you should only talk what you know.

There is actually more money to be had in the Bay Area. It is the wealthiest region in America

The state of Nevada and anybody else they can find can file a lawsuit. Each owner has signed legal binding documents stating that they will not sue the league over relocation matters.

Las Vegas fight is looming


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Education, not a billionaire, deserves our tax money


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Las Vegas Raiders? Not so fast, Oakland says

 When everything is bought what can you do, still has to go through assembly then clark county, if it does then the nfl where the game changes..now they are competing against 31 billionaires


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

The NV State Senate just passed a funding package two nights ago.  If the State Assembly does the same then it's another step forward.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Keep the Raiders in Oakland - Timeline | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Keep the Raiders in Oakland - Timeline | Facebook

You would think people would use their brain thru their thick skulls about this whole Las Vegas crap. Everyone wants to talk about Robert Kraft supporting for the #oaklandraiders to move. But his quote means#nohomefieldadvantage enough said. The #nfl wants the #raiders in#oakland so that is what they will get. #stayinginoakland #autumnwind#raidernation #commitmenttooakland #foreveroakland #fuckmarkdavis#notolasvegas


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL talks developer role with city


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The NV State Senate just passed a funding package two nights ago.  If the State Assembly does the same then it's another step forward.


yeah thats what I heard.

there are some groups in nevada in this link  that plan to fight against it but i dont see what good that will do.this isnt a country where our government cares about what the people want after all.

Progressive Groups Fight Vegas NFL Stadium After Nevada Senate Approves $750 Million Tax Subsidy | Huffington Post


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders' Las Vegas Stadium Plan 'Financially Unrealistic'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ATR Opposes Nevada Senate Bill 1


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.rgj.com/story/opinion/ed...ck-risky-vegas-raiders-stadium-deal/91963536/

Thank you to Senators Ruben J. Kihuen, Tick Segerblom, Julia Ratti, Don Gustavson and Pete Goicoechea for their opposition yesterday to corporate greed.

Approval of Las Vegas stadium plan might face bumpy ride in Nevada Assembly


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.rgj.com/story/news/polit...y-3-special-session-raiders-stadium/91990630/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

isaster, we have no D



http://www.blogtalkradio.com/drdeathshow/2016/10/04/grabtree


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Could Eddie DeBartolo keep Raiders in Oakland?

 I honestly always thought he was waiting on SD to make a decision on that I think SD will stay and get a deal and than marky mark is gonna try to ran back at the LA deal.....because isn't it true that the owners can't vote again for Oakland to take the LA Deal?

Davis will not share with Niners at Levi but was more than willing to move to LA and share with arch rival Chargers! He will have no problem sharing with Rams! This proves its not about Oakland he doesn't want Raiders in Bay Area! He needs to be thrown out on his butt! He won't have equal partnership at Inglewood! According to Amy Trask equal partnership was offered to Davis at Levi and he refused! This just proves he wants out of Bay Area! He won't even talk to Ronnie Lott about building in Oakland! Davis makes me sick

hink about it...what ever Eddie could do to stick it to his nephew he'll do. Keeping the Raiders in Oakland does just that. Raiders on the rise with a talented team good GM & coach the Raiders are poised for the long run. Maybe Eddie wants his team back and a slumping 9ers and a strong Raiders team sharing the BayArea Market ensure that the 9ers price tag stays with in Eddies reach.If the Raiders leave the Bay Area 9ers price sky rockets because they will be the only NFL franchise here. Smart move by Eddie and if it helps keep the Raiders here so be it. Is the enemy of my enemy...My enemy?#Mexicanstandoff


Eddie DeBartolo Rumored To Be Exploring Way To Keep Raiders In Oakland


----------



## LA RAM FAN

excellent points on WHY the Raiders wont be going to vegas.

 The only way Raiders are moving to Vegas is if Oakland and Lott have absolutely no plan and financing at all! I'm sure Lott has a financing plan but for some reason hasn't submitted it to the public yet! Moving from Number 6 market to number 42 will lose NFL a lot of money! More money in bay than Vegas! Look what happened to St Louis! They had a stadium plan and lost team to a bigger market! Don't get deceived by all the fancy Vegas designs! A new stadium in Oakland will raise value of team a lot more than one in Vegas! I predict St. Louis and Vegas will get expansion teams in a few years

Davis actions will come back to haunt him...I believe the national football league will investigate mark davis for his lack of cooperation or failed attempts to negotiate with the home market in good faith, and his involvement with sheldon adelson and his history of lawsuits and money laundering and the unfair process and the corruption that occured During this period. I predic if it comes to an owners vote...the leage will deny the move for a number of reasons, poor market size, lack of Capta income, transient population, lack of a credible developer, no site, and Adelson history. He will probably be given a 2 billion dollar check to go away or presented at this week's owners meeings. But the raiders will be staying in oakland



Search






























Business Security Threats
Get Tips On Increasing Business Security. Download The Guide!
tycois.com/Commercial-SecurityAds by Google
0:02 / 10:59
*Mark Davis, Oakland Raiders Las Vegas Stadium vs NFL Compliance Plan Of 2015*



Zennie62

292 views

*Published on Oct 15, 2016*
Las Vegas Raiders? Wait a second.

Mark Davis, Oakland Raiders Las Vegas Stadium vs NFL Compliance Plan Of 2015

When Oakland Raiders Owner Mark Davis stands with Nevada Governor Brian Sandoval and Las Vegas Sands CEO Sheldon Adelson, and signs the SB1 Bill that has within it the much-sought-after $750 million subsidy, Mr. Davis will have officially attached himself to Adelson as a business partner. It's a good idea Davis read the NFL Compliance Plan of 2015.




The plan, established by NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, has a detailed set of policies regarding such matters as corruption, and business opportunities. It's the corruption area Davis will find applies to Las Vegas Sands (particularly in the matter of the persistent money-laundering claims that dog him and his organization) and that's because Adelson's corporation seeks to do business with the NFL, and he has stated his interest in becoming an owner of the Oakland Raiders.

This is written under E - Anti-Corruption: “It is a violation of NFL policy to offer bribes and other improper advantages in connection with the activities of the NFL. The NFL is committed to complying with anti-bribery and anti-corruption laws, including the United States Foreign Corrupt Practices Act and the United Kingdom Bribery Act. Bribery, kickbacks, and other improper inducements to government officials, business partners, vendors, and suppliers are prohibited. No employee, agent, or representative worldwide may offer, promise, pay, or authorize any financial or other advantage or anything else of value to any person or organization with the intent to exert improper influence over the recipient, induce the recipient to violate his or her duties, or secure an improper advantage for the NFL or its member clubs. All employees are further prohibited from demanding, agreeing to receive, or accepting a bribe, kickback, or any other improper financial or other advantage.”

It's ultimately the decision of NFL Legal as to how to evaluate the actions of Las Vegas Sands, and how this impacts the Oakland Raiders, but it was widely reported that lobbyists under the LV Sands payroll acted, in some cases, like bullies, and overall what they gave Nevada Senators and Assemblypeople can't be reported, even if it was a conflict of interest – they signed a legal provision protecting them from that under Nevada Law.

But what happens in Vegas will stay in Vegas, and is not NFL Policy. The Compliance Plan has other areas that apply to the Raiders / Las Vegas Sands relationships. Altogether, this is in addition to the need for the Raiders to obtain a two-thirds vote of the NFL Ownership.

And then, there's the matter of the relocation bylaws and whether or not Las Vegas actually fits as a real relocation candidate. The consideration of whether there is what the policy calls a “compelling” reason to move to Las Vegas will be front and center – and the answer is no.

The bylaws also call for a good relationship with the home community, and there are many examples where the Raiders have not worked to have this with Oakland Mayor Libby Schaaf. And now that Adelson, a Donald Trump-supporter, is involved, Trump's many negative associations with women also come into consideration. Overall, this could degenerate into something that embarrasses the NFL – a clear violation of the NFL Compliance Plan.

The Raiders can and are, behind the scenes, working on staying in Oakland. What will happen is the NFL Compliance Plan will, behind the scenes, play a powerful roll in Mark Davis playing ball in Oakland and not Las Vegas.

 Rappaport on the NFL channel doesn't seem to think the league will be to warm with Adleson involved Al still has too many enemies

Raiders fans still faithful after Las Vegas stadium vote


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Does the NFL want a Raiders stadium in Las Vegas?

the one thing that newscaster got wrong is he said Jerry Jones is in favor of the raiders going to vegas.not true at all.He did get the part right that Jones has a lot of influence in the league and was instrumental in the Rams coming back to LA however there was this other media source that showed Jones going on record saying he is NOT in favor of the Raiders going to Vegas.

He is one of many owners including NFL commissioner Roger Goodel in favor of them staying. The bottom line WHY is they go from a major market to a much smaller market,the NFL loses money same as they did when the Rams left LA for st louis.they dont want that again. That is why the NFL came up with much tougher rules for Relocation after the Rams left LA to prevent this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

excellent points on WHY the Raiders wont be going to vegas.

The only way Raiders are moving to Vegas is if Oakland and Lott have absolutely no plan and financing at all! I'm sure Lott has a financing plan but for some reason hasn't submitted it to the public yet! Moving from Number 6 market to number 42 will lose NFL a lot of money! More money in bay than Vegas! Look what happened to St Louis! They had a stadium plan and lost team to a bigger market! Don't get deceived by all the fancy Vegas designs! A new stadium in Oakland will raise value of team a lot more than one in Vegas! I predict St. Louis and Vegas will get expansion teams in a few years

Davis actions will come back to haunt him...I believe the national football league will investigate mark davis for his lack of cooperation or failed attempts to negotiate with the home market in good faith, and his involvement with sheldon adelson and his history of lawsuits and money laundering and the unfair process and the corruption that occured During this period. I predic if it comes to an owners vote...the leage will deny the move for a number of reasons, poor market size, lack of Capta income, transient population, lack of a credible developer, no site, and Adelson history. He will probably be given a 2 billion dollar check to go away or presented at this week's owners meeings. But the raiders will be staying in oakland


----------



## LA RAM FAN

As a result, an unusual dynamic is playing out as the team engages in talks with Las Vegas, while the hometown and its advisers talk to the NFL and key owners. Nevertheless, experts say that Oakland still has the advantage because the league is predisposed to keep the team there.

“Now that the 49ers have moved to Santa Clara, the north Bay Area, which includes San Francisco, Oakland, Marin County, Walnut Creek, Alameda County, some of the wealthiest areas in the world, with a terrific corporate base, is one of the great territories for any sports business,” said Marc Ganis, a sports consultant with particularly close ties to the NFL. “That would be a great loss for the NFL as a whole.”

Asked why the NFL, which allowed the St. Louis Rams to relocate to Los Angeles, wouldn’t allow the Raiders to go to Vegas, he replied, “There was a compelling league interest in L.A. [the second-largest market in the U.S.], not so in the 40th-largest market in the country, even with the glitz and glamour.”

As a result, Ganis believes Oakland needs only a suitable offer, not a Las Vegas-size one, to win over the league.

It is thought Oakland is looking at an amount in the $400 million range, though the politics of pledging any funds to sports stadiums is politically problematic in California. That would leave about $800 million for the team if the stadium costs $1.2 billion. The team is eligible for $300 million of financing from the league for an Oakland stadium, and the remainder could be borrowed using personal seat license, sponsorship and other expected commercial inventory as collateral.

A spokeswoman for Schaaf did not reply for comment.

They aren't moving, but keep believing the bs being spewed out of Nevada.

Funny, NFL keeps sending reps to Oakland, yet not a single one has gone to Vegas, not to mention word coming out now that NFL is considering becoming the developer of the Oakland site.

Stop listening to the bs cats like Vinny and others are spewing. The NFL wants the Raiders to stay in Oakland.

Raiders to Las Vegas Hits A Snag | Gridiron Experts


----------



## LA RAM FAN

looking worse and worse for raiders in vegas.lol

Mark Davis Oakland Raiders Las Vegas Stadium May Be Stopped By NFL Compliance Plan - Post News Group


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is WHY the Raiders wont move,the owners dont want to lose the bay area rivarly and are against it.they will never get the 24 neccesary votes by the owners.

governor Brian Sandoval is expected to sign the bill Monday. The Raiders’ work isn’t done yet, though, as they’re still missing official permission from the NFL. Davis will make that request at the league meetings in January, and the Raiders will need 24 of the 32 NFL owners to approve the move to Las Vegas.

Read more at: Mark Davis Plans To Keep Raiders In Oakland For 2017, 2018 Before Move To Las Vegas

Mark Davis Plans To Keep Raiders In Oakland For 2017, 2018 Before Move To Las Vegas


----------



## Kat

I don't know what they will do, but it sounds as if they won't be moving.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Look for Larry Ellison to come in by 2017. I remember what happened to the Seahawks former owner Ken Behring, who successfully moved to team to LA in 1996, only to be turned back by the NFL due to the compliance rule. Look for the NFL to exercise that rule on Mark Davis

If the LV idea has so much NFL support, why have they only televised 1 in 6 Raiders games locally there this season? The big showdown with KC? Not televised in LV by the local network affiliate. I just belive if the NFL was behind this they'd be piping in the games to start to build community loyalty.

Bill McKinley I just read la confora's article, it makes sense; he's talking about a trust between Oakland and the NFL similar to what Cleveland did for their expansion team, so I am more hopeful something can be done.

  Oakland does have something on the table.They are smart.Did you hear what Charles Barley said about the Las Vegas stadium deal?

Closer than you think. And if you're part of the public majority that's being outright LIED TOO by mainstream media, I assure you, you probably won't hear about it until its actually revealed. Do your research. Because if you want the truth, DO NOT TRUST MAINSTREAM MEDIA. Because they don't know, nor do they even care.

Last night I was watching the Warriors- Lakers game which was at T Mobile Arena in Vegas and there was hardly anyone there,  half those seats were empty. I know it's just pre season but I would think the Warriors and Lakers would draw more fans especially since the new Warriors draft pick Patrick McCaw is from UNLV and he had played in that stadium many times so that would be like a homecoming for him.   More evidence shows Vegas is just not a sports town.

I have been saying this all along. Why is this media so pro-Vegas?  So many Bay Area papers are parroting the Vegas Review false  narrative that this is done and Oakland has done nothing and they won't print all the problems they are having in Vegas. This media is a joke.

Las Vegas has a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG WAY TO GO,  before they can start talking about supporting an NFL FOOTBALL TEAM. Mainstream media is acting like this Las Vegas bullshit is a slam dunk, when it will be decades before its even a Shaquille O'Neal free throw.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Greg Jones - M.O.B. - ( WITHIN THE EYES OF THE NFL,... | Facebook

Greg Jones - M.O.B. - ( WITHIN THE EYES OF THE NFL,... | Facebook


If Raiders move to Las Vegas, will fans from Oakland follow?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Town Hall Meeting


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland fans should be happy if Roger Goodell gets his way | Cover32


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Andy Dolich


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Charles Barkley ripped Raiders’ potential move to Vegas

Unlike Rams' move, Raiders' Las Vegas courtship comes with transparency

such BS.they are holding back so many facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

that is exactly WHY the Raiders will stay in Oakland.


Some have already noted the irony that decades ago the NFL fought Davis' father, Al, over the ability to move the Raiders, but many NFL execs doubt Mark Davis would have the desire and wherewithal to engage in a potentially long legal battle as his father did, and the league has made it increasingly more difficult to move a team without NFL support since then. Davis is seeking $750 million in public finding for his new stadium in Las Veges.

"The municipalities in play (in Oakland) believe the NFL is very sincere about being willing to make the Raiders stay in Oakland if it needs to," said one source with knowledge of the situation. "That's the distinct impression they are getting from the league."

NFL sending strong signals to Bay Area leaders that it wants Raiders in Oakland


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL owners might stand between Raiders, Las Vegas


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Titans Owner Amy Adams Strunk: ‘Team Is Not For Sale’


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Are the Raiders Actually Going to Move to Vegas? - Haberman and Middlekauff Clips


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Maybe the NFL's move to Las Vegas isn't as imminent as we thought

Art Rooney: Oakland Does Not Need To Match Nevada's Stadium Offer         -         SportsBusiness Daily | SportsBusiness Journal | SportsBusiness Daily Global


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rapaport on potential Raiders move: 'I think it's disgusting'

Keep the Raiders in Oakland - Timeline | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Way We Hear It: Will owners block Raiders move to Vegas? | Pro Football Weekly


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

vegas will tarnish and quickley ruin the raiders and the history with this move. Al davis said it was a mistake to have even moved to L.A. and the raiders won a super bowl in L.a with an all Oakland Raiders players from the oakland team so in all real it should always have been Oakland raiders 3 time super bowl champs Not L.a Rogger godell better put a stop this vegas nonsense. you will have a lot of people not go or even watch the nfl on tv i promise i that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Raiders: Las Vegas move may be stopped by new plan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is what I been saying all along one of the reasons they wont be moving.

Report: NFL against Las Vegas, wants to keep Raiders in Oakland

see the NFL wanted a team in LA and since st louis is a horrible football market,they wanted the Rams there,makes sense. where oakland is way too much a gold mine for them,they lose money if the raiders go to vegas to a much smaller market.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Could the Raiders actually end up staying in Oakland after all?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Governor wants to wait on NFL approval of Raiders move before fast-tracking freeway projects


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The City of Oakland is getting ready to take its first major step in the fight to keep the Raiders in town.

Report: Oakland to vote on Ronnie Lott offer for Coliseum land


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jon Gruden doesn't like sound of Las Vegas Raiders

Gruden 'big believer in tradition,' wants Raiders to stay in Oakland


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Peter King: NFL /"Desperately/" Wants to Keep Raiders Out of Las Vegas


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lew Wolff expects A’s to announce site for new Oakland ballpark


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A’s shakeup: Wolff, Crowley out as team redoubles stadium efforts


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Goodell: Ideal for Raiders, Chargers to stay put


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Something that you can consider to be... - Shamond Williams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mayor: 'Framework Deal' Reached to Keep Raiders in Oakland


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Texans owner says 49ers’ move to Santa Clara helps Raiders’ case to stay in Oakland


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bob McNair doesn’t believe Raiders move to Las Vegas will be “automatic”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

3 Main Reasons Las Vegas Sports Teams Keep Folding


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Will Oakland Sack Las Vegas Sands' Stadium Plan?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

what a dumb idea having the raiders move into that dump Levi stadium.man shut the hell up.

Feel-good story: Keeping Raiders in Oakland

“It’s not gonna happen,” said “Grizz” Jones, a longtime Raiders fan from a crowded tailgating party on 66th Street, across from the Coliseum. “The NFL hasn’t changed their minds about keeping the Raiders in Oakland at all. The only person that’s tried to go is Mark Davis. But for the NFL, their best interest and it’s as clear as day, Oakland’s the healthy choice.

“That’s all outside stuff [Vegas]. Inside, what’s going on is the NFL is doing everything they can. The politicians want Lott’s investment group to get an Oakland Raiders-only stadium here, negotiate and sign it here.”

“It’s not gonna happen,” said “Grizz” Jones, a longtime Raiders fan from a crowded tailgating party on 66th Street, across from the Coliseum. “The NFL hasn’t changed their minds about keeping the Raiders in Oakland at all. The only person that’s tried to go is Mark Davis. But for the NFL, their best interest and it’s as clear as day, Oakland’s the healthy choice.

County of Alameda Board of Supervisor Meeting:
Tuesday, December 6, 2016

Dear Fellow OAKLAND Raiders Fans,

Things are moving quickly toward the City of Oakland and County of Alameda coming together to approve a term sheet for a new Coliseum in Oakland for the Raiders. In the coming weeks there will two Critical Votes to make this a reality. The first vote will be held in the within the next 6 days by the County of Alameda. We are therefore formally requesting the following:

All Oakland Raiders fans, all Oakland residents, and all County of Alameda residents please share with the Alameda County Board of Supervisors why you feel it is important for the team to remain in Oakland. If you have already taken the initiative to reach out to them please do so again and thank you for doing so. If you have not personally taken the time to use your sole voice, pen, or keyboard to make a difference your window of opportunity is closing soon. Please do not put this off.

ALAMEDA COUNTY BOARD OF SUPERVISORS CONTACT INFORMATION.

Supervisor Scott Haggerty, District 1
1221 Oak Street, Suite 536
Oakland, CA 94612 Map
Phone510) 272-6691
Fax: (510) 208-3910
Shawn.Wilson@acgov.org
district1@acgov.org

Richard Valle, District 2
County Office
Contact Us - District 2 - Board of Supervisors - Alameda County
1221 Oak Street, #536
Oakland, CA 94612 Map
Phone: 510.272.6692
Fax: 510.271.5115
Richard.Valle@acgov.org
Christopher.Miley@acgov.org

Supervisor Wilma Chan, District 3
1221 Oak Street, Suite 536
Oakland, CA 94612 Map
Phone: 510.272.6693
Fax: 510.268.8004
Wilma.Chan@acgov.org
David.Brown@acgov.org

Supervisor Nathan Miley, District 4
1221 Oak Street, Suite 536
Oakland, CA 94612 Map
Phone: 510.272.6694
Fax: 510.465.7628
Anna.gee@acgov.org
District4@acgov.org

Supervisor Keith Carson, District 5
1221 Oak Street, Suite 536
Oakland, CA 94612 Map
tel. (510) 272-6695
fax: (510) 271-5151
District5@acgov.org
kcarson@acgov.org
Amy.Shrago@acgov.org


----------



## basquebromance

if they move away from Oaktown the Raiders will lose all their sexy fans!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Poor mark davis.Not looking so good for you now in Vegas.lol

Raiders' Mark Davis may be having second thoughts on Las Vegas


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great facts WHY the raiders wont leave oakland.lol

How the Raiders Are Making it Harder to Go to Vegas - The Haberman and Middlekauff Podcast


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sheldon Adelson Attempting to Block Oakland Raiders Move to Las Vegas, Team Still Poised to Migrate to Sin City


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL makes case why Oakland is better than Las Vegas for Raiders


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL officials, Raiders meeting to discuss Oakland proposal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rick Gosselin: “I really think they want to keep the team in San Diego”

L.A. beckons, but Chargers may see profit in San Diego

Everything you need to know about the Chargers and Raiders relocation saga

Joint NFL Finance, Stadium Committee Meeting Could Be Sign Of Delay In Chargers' Decision

Due to the stadium drama that has been going on since our Oakland Raiders owner Al Davis passed away, there has been many ups and downs.

Many praise Mark Davis for the roster picks that we have when it was Reggie Mckenzie and team leaders that actually gained players interests in Oakland.

According to Las Vegas Journal interview, Mark Davis mentioned filing for a relocation request in March to move from Oakland to Las Vegas.

I find it quite interesting that he's requiring Season Ticket Members to make their 1st deposit by March 3, 2017 when Free Agency starts on March 9, 2017.

Some think that he's trying to get everyone's money, and going to skip his way to Las Vegas. However, that would be difficult when the NFL wants them to remain in Oakland.

A relocation to Las Vegas would reduce the revenue income for the NFL from television ads, local sponsors, home team fan experience, along with  with empty seats like Santa Clara.

During Free Agency there will be some players looking at being an Oakland Raider because of the fans and the history. But, they might not pursue at signing if Mark Davis does not know his where abouts.

Hopefully, they do realize the where abouts for the team is in Oakland, CA FOREVER when it comes to what the NFL decides.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kevin Acee “Raiders going to Vegas takes urgency away from Chargers moving to LA”

Scott and BR Figure Out How to Keep the Chargers in San Diego

How much longer will the Raiders stay in Oakland?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ronnie Lott | Facebook

thanks ronnie lott.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

At least one Las Vegas official isn’t sure Raiders should be top priority – East Bay Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Way We Hear It: The Raiders' move to Las Vegas isn't a done deal yet


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dr.Death @26DrDeath


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.bizjournals.com/kansasci...nfl-oakland-raiders-las-vegas-relocation.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland mayor presents Raiders stadium plan to NFL owners

Here is Mayor Schaaf’s full statement:

“Oakland is ready to compete. We were excited to be offered the opportunity to make a presentation before the National Football League’s Joint Stadium and Finance Committee in Florida. We want to thank the NFL for this invitation to share our vision for a locally-supported proposal that could result in a new home for the Raiders in Oakland.

“Today, we presented a plan that we believe responsibly meets the needs of all parties. We made a sound economic case for keeping the Raiders in Oakland through the creation of what could become one of America’s premier mixed-use sporting venues. Ours is a project that enhances the use of the already-entitled Oakland Coliseum site for the Raiders and for the public benefit and leverages the site’s proximity to BART and other public transit options, Oakland International Airport and major freeways.

“The Oakland solution for the Raiders keeps the Raiders at home in Oakland, in the country’s sixth largest media market that is demonstrating strong growth due to its innovative and diverse economy.

“What we presented demonstrated the commitment and effort made by the jurisdictions that oversee the stadium land — Alameda County and the City of Oakland. I thank Alameda County Supervisor Scott Haggerty and Oakland City Council President Larry Reid for their leadership. We have worked collaboratively with Ronnie Lott, Rodney Peete and the investors they have assembled behind this Oakland-based project. Together, we’ve created a framework that gives the Raiders a new stadium in Oakland that is responsible to the team, the league, the fans and Oakland taxpayers.

“The City of Oakland is prepared to support this effort in a way that does not endanger the City’s general fund using the “but for” taxes generated by the project to provide up to $200 million for public infrastructure and transportation improvements. This will support a new stadium and ancillary development that will enhance the economic vitality of East Oakland and better serve our community. Additionally, the City and the County are prepared to leverage the value of the land at this transit-rich site to create jobs, an enhanced fan experience and other opportunities.

“Ronnie Lott, Rodney Peete and the Fortress Group bring the financial assets and the capability to ensure construction completion, manage the sale of private seat licenses and cover any cost overruns – three things that are essential for a successful project to get done. Ronnie Lott and Rodney Peete also bring deep and extensive ties with the NFL, the Raiders and our community.”


----------



## yiostheoy

LA RAM FAN said:


> Oakland mayor presents Raiders stadium plan to NFL owners
> 
> Here is Mayor Schaaf’s full statement:
> 
> “Oakland is ready to compete. We were excited to be offered the opportunity to make a presentation before the National Football League’s Joint Stadium and Finance Committee in Florida. We want to thank the NFL for this invitation to share our vision for a locally-supported proposal that could result in a new home for the Raiders in Oakland.
> 
> “Today, we presented a plan that we believe responsibly meets the needs of all parties. We made a sound economic case for keeping the Raiders in Oakland through the creation of what could become one of America’s premier mixed-use sporting venues. Ours is a project that enhances the use of the already-entitled Oakland Coliseum site for the Raiders and for the public benefit and leverages the site’s proximity to BART and other public transit options, Oakland International Airport and major freeways.
> 
> “The Oakland solution for the Raiders keeps the Raiders at home in Oakland, in the country’s sixth largest media market that is demonstrating strong growth due to its innovative and diverse economy.
> 
> “What we presented demonstrated the commitment and effort made by the jurisdictions that oversee the stadium land — Alameda County and the City of Oakland. I thank Alameda County Supervisor Scott Haggerty and Oakland City Council President Larry Reid for their leadership. We have worked collaboratively with Ronnie Lott, Rodney Peete and the investors they have assembled behind this Oakland-based project. Together, we’ve created a framework that gives the Raiders a new stadium in Oakland that is responsible to the team, the league, the fans and Oakland taxpayers.
> 
> “The City of Oakland is prepared to support this effort in a way that does not endanger the City’s general fund using the “but for” taxes generated by the project to provide up to $200 million for public infrastructure and transportation improvements. This will support a new stadium and ancillary development that will enhance the economic vitality of East Oakland and better serve our community. Additionally, the City and the County are prepared to leverage the value of the land at this transit-rich site to create jobs, an enhanced fan experience and other opportunities.
> 
> “Ronnie Lott, Rodney Peete and the Fortress Group bring the financial assets and the capability to ensure construction completion, manage the sale of private seat licenses and cover any cost overruns – three things that are essential for a successful project to get done. Ronnie Lott and Rodney Peete also bring deep and extensive ties with the NFL, the Raiders and our community.”


It's too late.

Mark already has his eyes on Vegas.

And Oakland is a sh!t hole and just getting worse.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yiostheoy said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oakland mayor presents Raiders stadium plan to NFL owners
> 
> Here is Mayor Schaaf’s full statement:
> 
> “Oakland is ready to compete. We were excited to be offered the opportunity to make a presentation before the National Football League’s Joint Stadium and Finance Committee in Florida. We want to thank the NFL for this invitation to share our vision for a locally-supported proposal that could result in a new home for the Raiders in Oakland.
> 
> “Today, we presented a plan that we believe responsibly meets the needs of all parties. We made a sound economic case for keeping the Raiders in Oakland through the creation of what could become one of America’s premier mixed-use sporting venues. Ours is a project that enhances the use of the already-entitled Oakland Coliseum site for the Raiders and for the public benefit and leverages the site’s proximity to BART and other public transit options, Oakland International Airport and major freeways.
> 
> “The Oakland solution for the Raiders keeps the Raiders at home in Oakland, in the country’s sixth largest media market that is demonstrating strong growth due to its innovative and diverse economy.
> 
> “What we presented demonstrated the commitment and effort made by the jurisdictions that oversee the stadium land — Alameda County and the City of Oakland. I thank Alameda County Supervisor Scott Haggerty and Oakland City Council President Larry Reid for their leadership. We have worked collaboratively with Ronnie Lott, Rodney Peete and the investors they have assembled behind this Oakland-based project. Together, we’ve created a framework that gives the Raiders a new stadium in Oakland that is responsible to the team, the league, the fans and Oakland taxpayers.
> 
> “The City of Oakland is prepared to support this effort in a way that does not endanger the City’s general fund using the “but for” taxes generated by the project to provide up to $200 million for public infrastructure and transportation improvements. This will support a new stadium and ancillary development that will enhance the economic vitality of East Oakland and better serve our community. Additionally, the City and the County are prepared to leverage the value of the land at this transit-rich site to create jobs, an enhanced fan experience and other opportunities.
> 
> “Ronnie Lott, Rodney Peete and the Fortress Group bring the financial assets and the capability to ensure construction completion, manage the sale of private seat licenses and cover any cost overruns – three things that are essential for a successful project to get done. Ronnie Lott and Rodney Peete also bring deep and extensive ties with the NFL, the Raiders and our community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It's too late.
> 
> Mark already has his eyes on Vegas.
> 
> And Oakland is a sh!t hole and just getting worse.
Click to expand...


Dont you EVER get tired of the constant ass beatings you get from me everyday on this?

you got ONE thing right here,MARK DAVIS has his eyes on vegas but the OTHER OWNERS DO "NOT" MORON. just because MARK DAVIS wants to leave,doesnt mean it will happen idiot.Its what the NFL wants.THEY dont want the Raiders to leave Oakland.

vegas lover you are too dense to understand that not only does the NFL lose money if they move to a smaller market which is why the owners will never approve the move,but that it has to have 24 of the 32 owners approve it.MANY of the owners are against the move because of that. all the NFL needs to stop the move is 9 votes.Its much easier to get 9 votes that it is to get 24 idiot.

I can mention at LEAST 4 owners that I know for sure beyond a doubt that wont vote for it.stan kroneke of the rams,dean spanos of the chargers,bill bidwell of the cardinals and clark hunt of the chiefs.i could list the reasons but as we both know,if it does not go against your warped view.you will ignore it as you did this post so why bother. get ready to call that sucidice hotline when they vote against it.

the STADIUM of oakland is a shithole,but oakland is a thriving city with more and more jobs being created all the time.
 once davis is forced to sell the team to a billionaire investor in oakland.then that will solve the problem of the stadium being a shithole charlie.

if you want to look at a city that IS shithole.look no further than your town VEGAS,the poorest city in the country with people that are so poor they have to work two jobs to survive.people who will never be able to buy PSL licences.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this poster who posted this is describing you to a tee  mr dumbass Yiostheoy.


Yeah because everybody acting like they having a dumb ass panic attack believing the same mainstream media that told them the Raiders are moving to S.A., SD, LA, Carson, Portland,etc.


----------



## basquebromance

it doesn't get any better for the raiders...

Raiders Aldon Smith Involved in SFPD Car Crash; Detained

but in my opinion, they ought to move to Las Vegas. if not, stay in Oakland.


----------



## basquebromance

it gets EVEN WORSE...Raiders lose key player to rival Broncos

Broncos reportedly sign Raiders' Menelik Watson


----------



## LA RAM FAN

basquebromance said:


> it gets EVEN WORSE...Raiders lose key player to rival Broncos
> 
> Broncos reportedly sign Raiders' Menelik Watson





basquebromance said:


> it doesn't get any better for the raiders...
> 
> Raiders Aldon Smith Involved in SFPD Car Crash; Detained
> 
> but in my opinion, they ought to move to Las Vegas. if not, stay in Oakland.



move to Vegas? you cant be serious? vegas is a hoax same as carson was.vegas would be the worst thing the raiders could do.Vegas is the most broke city in the country.people have such low paying jobs there the majority of its residents are working TWO jobs to pay the rent.

the only fans that would show up for games would be from the opposing fans out of two flying in,they would greatly outnumber the  Raider fans.the Raiders would have no home field advantage as they do in Oakland.worse mistake they could make.Oakland is a thriving community with more and more jobs arriving all the time.

For the people who have the ignorant idea that Vegas would be a good fit for them,not saying you are one,but the ones that do,obviously dont know the true facts.

Plus the majority of Oakland fans and the people in the bay area that are season ticket holders,they have said they wont go to Vegas and support them. something the vegas fans like Yios clearly dont understand why vegas would not work is there is nobody in vegas who would be able to afford the PSL licences there,Oakland,you dont have that problem with a new stadium since again you have a thriving community with many job creation there.

the journal of economics said way back in the 90's when the Rams left LA for st louis,that that would be disastrous for the NFL if they allowed that going from a major market like LA to a nobody hick town like st louis,well they right obviously.they are saying the SAME thing about oakland.I would say they are obviously smart and know what they are talking about.lol

you have disaster all over again leaving a major market oakland,the 6th biggest media market in the country,for the 44th biggest to a city that has lots of question marks if they will support football there or not.I dont see the NFL making the same mistake TWICE,they realised how they fucked up the first time letting the Rams leave LA,they wont make the same mistake again with the Raiders in vegas,they arent idiots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey vegas resident yost,when the raiders stay in oakland and you are wrong on them leaving,looks like you will have to get on the suicide hotline,lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dr.Death @26DrDeath


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If the NFL pushes back the NFL vote for relocation to vegas from march to may as some have said in the media they might,that does not bode well at all for mark davis because in june the A'S are expected to announce where they will be moving.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Keidel: Raiders Belong In Oakland
Las Vegas probably deserves a football team,just not the one from Oakland.
A MEN,damn straight.

Dr.Death @26DrDeath


----------



## Wry Catcher

LA RAM FAN said:


> Keidel: Raiders Belong In Oakland
> Las Vegas probably deserves a football team,just not the one from Oakland.
> A MEN,damn straight.
> 
> Dr.Death @26DrDeath



I'd like to see the Raiders move to San Francisco @ Hunter's Point.  It would put a sharp stick in the eye of York, and help develop the East Shore of SF - there is a lot of land and room to build hotels and docks for cruise ships and water taxis, and continue a promenade/esplanade from the Giant's Park, the Warriors new Stadium and growing need for high density residential in an area growing with high technology and Medical Research.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keidel: Raiders Belong In Oakland
> Las Vegas probably deserves a football team,just not the one from Oakland.
> A MEN,damn straight.
> 
> Dr.Death @26DrDeath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the Raiders move to San Francisco @ Hunter's Point.  It would put a sharp stick in the eye of York, and help develop the East Shore of SF - there is a lot of land and room to build hotels and docks for cruise ships and water taxis, and continue a promenade/esplanade from the Giant's Park, the Warriors new Stadium and growing need for high density residential in an area growing with high technology and Medical Research.
Click to expand...


You would have the last laugh on York thats for sure.lol
The NFL is hard to predict. If they were smart,the owners would not vote for the move and vote it down this march 27th when the vote is expected because the NFL would lose money if the raiders went to vegas going from a major market like oakland,the 6th biggest to vegas,the 44th largest.that would not be good for them.

However it was not good for the NFL to make it possible for the chargers to join the Rams either,that will be disasterous for them since LA has no charger fans and san diego fans are not going to drive up there either to watch them  so you just never know with the NFL.they can be really stupid at times as in the chargers case.

that being said,the NFL did not want the chargers to join the rams,they thought spanos would stay and work somethign out,they never imagined he would take their option they left them.they were that stupid to believe that.

Well they are still smarting from that mistake so i cant possibly see them making the same mistake again. People here as well as everywhere else around the country think the raiders going to vegas is a done deal.well they ALSO though carson was a done deal as well when the mainstream media kept telling them carson is a done deal,the NFL will be in carson soon,its a lock.the raiders and chargers will be in carson next year.you can count on it.how did that one turn out? i thought so.

well its the same thing all over again and people STILL keep falling for the raiders moving over and over again. what people here never take the time to consider when they keep saying vegas is a done deal as the media did with carson though is that the NFL only needs 9 no votes from the owners to stop the move.they need 23 yes votes from them to move.well its much easier to get 9 votes from them than it is 23. they are overlooking that.

not only that,they also dont take into account that mark davis is pure broke as far as NFL owners go.He will never be able to afford the relocation fee to move and not only that,because he is so broke,he wants a handout.

He wants a billionaire like sheldon adelson to build the stadium for him for free out of the goodness of their own heart and not be in debt and still be the owner. well it doesnt work like that.

Its the same thing as going to a bank,you take out a loan,welll you are going to have to pay interest on top of paying back the loan.mark davis doesnt underdstand that. He moves to Vegas,well he is going to be in debt and have to pay whoever builds the stadium for him for years.He cannot afford to do that.He is the poorest owner in the NFL.

Where if he builds in Oakland,all he has to do is sell the team to a billionaire owner and his troubles are over,no debt.The reason Mark Davis wants out of Oakland so bad is he wants to establish his own destiny.He doesnt want to be in his fathers shadow which is what happens if he stays.

the NFL owners want him to sell the team and thats what will happen eventually cause he will see that he cannot afford to pay off any investor who builds the team in vegas and see that he has no debt if he remains in oakland if he sells the team. the owners more than likely are going to make him sit in oakland in a crappy stadium with nowhere to go for the next few years and he indeed will HAVE  to sell the team to an oakland investor in five years.just watch.

Listen to these two guys,its about a 25 minute video but they know their stuff so its well worth the listen.

Dr.Death @26DrDeath


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders to Vegas: 'It's not over until it's over' | Lunchtime with Roggin and Rodney | AM 570 LA Sports


----------

